# ipw3945 alternative: Intel's iwlwifi

## VinzC

Hi.

I created this thread for all those who want to share their experience with Intel's new WiFi driver for Linux. Be aware however that requests for support might not be addressed immediately.

May the (Source)Forge be with you.

Current status

The driver is now fully included in the 2.6.24 branch. All you need from portage is the firmware, net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode.

2008

Since the inclusion into the mainstream kernel branch, the driver can no longer pretend to be experimental...  :Embarassed:  Topic updated.

May, 2007 - Here are update ebuilds, not patches, from Gentoo overlays.

iwlwifi-0.0.18

iwlwifi micro code version 2.14.3

mac8211-7.1.0

Feb. 13th, 2007 - Let's rock with rmh3093 series of kernel patches (iwlwifi version 0.6) and morbus' ebuild for the microcode:iwlwifi-0.0.6 patch for kernels >=2.6.19

d80211-1.0.0 patch for kernels >=2.6.19

iwlwifi-ucode ebuild

----------

## morbus

I don't think this means much, but at least Intel has now officially announced the project, see

http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi.

----------

## Waninkoko

I installed it but I cannot associate with any AP  :Sad: 

----------

## VinzC

Waninkoko,

I'd advise to start with unencrypted APs then with WEP then WPA. Which version did you try? Have you noticed any lockups or whatever like Lloeki did?

----------

## Waninkoko

I tried with unencrypted and WEP encrypted APs and I cannot associate. I used 0.05 version. I didn't experience any lockup at the moment.

dmesg says:

```
iwlwifi: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwlwifi: Channel 14 [2.4Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 183 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 184 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 185 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 187 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 188 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 189 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 192 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 196 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 7 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 8 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 11 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 12 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 16 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 145 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 149 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 153 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 157 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 161 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Channel 165 [5.2Ghz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwlwifi: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

iwlwifi: XXXY start rate scale

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwlwifi rate-scale'

eth0: Does not support passive scan, disabled

hwcrypto disabled!

wlan0_rename: starting scan

wlan0_rename: scan completed

wlan0_rename: starting scan

wlan0_rename: scan completed

hwcrypto disabled!

wlan0_rename: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0_rename: authenticate with AP 00:16:b6:39:88:16

wlan0_rename: authenticate with AP 00:16:b6:39:88:16

wlan0_rename: authenticate with AP 00:16:b6:39:88:16

wlan0_rename: authentication with AP 00:16:b6:39:88:16 timed out
```

----------

## morbus

Well I can confirm that it works! Great, but it's kinda slow and... uncomfortable to load!

----------

## morbus

 *Waninkoko wrote:*   

> I tried with unencrypted and WEP encrypted APs and I cannot associate. I used 0.05 version. I didn't experience any lockup at the moment.
> 
> 

 

I don't really know how the driver works, but did you set essid, channel and the AP accordingly?

----------

## Waninkoko

 *morbus wrote:*   

>  *Waninkoko wrote:*   I tried with unencrypted and WEP encrypted APs and I cannot associate. I used 0.05 version. I didn't experience any lockup at the moment.
> 
>  
> 
> I don't really know how the driver works, but did you set essid, channel and the AP accordingly?

 

Yes.

----------

## morbus

For the folks who want to further test the driver: I made an ebuild for the iwlwifi-ucode:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=166356

the d80211 stack and the driver itself are still needed.

----------

## rmh3093

hmm, cool.... the nic driver compiled for me but d80211 didnt work with the latest -mm sources so I will have to play with that... let you know once I get it all working... maybe i will make kernel patches  :Smile: 

----------

## Lloeki

just for the sake of completeness, I reiterate here what I said on the other thread:

 *I wrote:*   

> d80211 patched and built without issues against kernel suspend2-2.6.19-r1, microcode copied in /lib/firmware, driver compiled seemingly without issues, loading it causes a bad lock (keyboard gets stuck, mouse still moves, after some minutes, things (namely, X) start crashing). conclusion: for now, iwlwifi is HIGHLY UNSAFE to use.

 

FWIW, I tried it multiple times, with different kernel settings, with both ./load and modprobe, and without luck. but hey, this is 0.0.5  :Wink: 

anyway, it'd be great to have a iwlwifi-driver ebuild along with the microcode one. I think the load/unload can easily be 'ported' to gentoo config (/etc/modules.d, and stuff...).

regarding the d80211, this feels harder to make an ebuild, as it's in fact a patch to the kernel source. it's only logical, since it's in the process of being integrated by upstream into vanilla kernel, so I wonder if it's worth working on an ebuild for it.

----------

## rmh3093

 *Lloeki wrote:*   

> just for the sake of completeness, I reiterate here what I said on the other thread:
> 
>  *I wrote:*   d80211 patched and built without issues against kernel suspend2-2.6.19-r1, microcode copied in /lib/firmware, driver compiled seemingly without issues, loading it causes a bad lock (keyboard gets stuck, mouse still moves, after some minutes, things (namely, X) start crashing). conclusion: for now, iwlwifi is HIGHLY UNSAFE to use. 
> 
> FWIW, I tried it multiple times, with different kernel settings, with both ./load and modprobe, and without luck. but hey, this is 0.0.5 
> ...

 

the linux-mod eclass will make this a module for portage in 2 seconds  :Wink: 

----------

## numerodix

Wait, what is the point of two drivers for the same card?   :Question: 

----------

## Lloeki

ipw3945 is three part:

- a microcode (embedded microsystem) that is uploaded on the card, closed source

- a regulatory daemon, closed source

- a kernel driver, open source

it uses the ieee80211 stack

iwl is two part:

- a microcode, closed source

- a kernel driver, open source

it uses the new d80211 stack, which has more generic features centralized

this gives much more room for improvements, bug fixes, general trustness, and future inclusion upstream in vanilla kernel (like for ipw2100/2200 drivers)

----------

## numerodix

So is the new stack only used by iwl? I mean will the ipw2100(2200) cards also use it or?

----------

## morbus

ATM the stack is used only by iwlwifi (and some devicescape drivers I guess).

I wrote an ebuild for the stack, but it's important that you read the comment in the bugzilla.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=166422

@ rmh3093:

I didn't manage to utilize the linux-mod eclass although I'm a fairly poor ebuild writer. Please feel free to improve the ebuild to use the eclass!

P.S.: According to http://groups.google.com/group/linux.kernel/browse_frm/thread/18289d759bb7030a/09ba51683943bd75?lnk=gst&q=iwlwifi&rnum=1#09ba51683943bd75

the driver will be merged in -mm soon and in 2.6.22 (if everything works out well)

----------

## rmh3093

d80211-1.0.0 patch for kernels >=2.6.19

iwlwifi-0.0.6 patch for kernels >=2.6.19

----------

## VinzC

rmh3093, Lord Of Kernel Patches... Respects, man  :Wink: 

----------

## VinzC

As a suggestion, I'm going to centralize all your patches/ebuild submissions from the thread entry. That way everybody can have a clear idea on what's going on, what to do and what version to install. Bear with my available time, however  :Wink:  .

----------

## rmh3093

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> As a suggestion, I'm going to centralize all your patches/ebuild submissions from the thread entry. That way everybody can have a clear idea on what's going on, what to do and what version to install. Bear with my available time, however  .

 

i have a good ebuild for iwlwifi... and working on one now for d80211, once I should have them working soon (first drafts at least)

----------

## rmh3093

Ok here are the test ebuilds for iwlwifi,iwlwifi-ucode,d80211....

```
svn co http://opensvn.csie.org/rmh3093/iwlwifi
```

----------

## Lloeki

d80211 fails at install stage:

```
>>> Install d80211-1.0.0 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/image/ category net-wireless

 * Installing compatible/net/d80211/80211 module

install: cannot stat `compatible/net/d80211/80211.ko': No such file or directory

```

whatever, rmh3093, you did a great job. thanks a lot for those ebuilds.

----------

## rmh3093

 *Lloeki wrote:*   

> d80211 fails at install stage:
> 
> ```
> >>> Install d80211-1.0.0 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/image/ category net-wireless
> 
> ...

 

what arch is your is your pc?

EDIT: do you see it compile the modules or no?

----------

## Lloeki

x86_64. interesting part seems to be here, right after the last patch:

```
 + Applying: patches/delayed_work.patch

        Add delayed_work structure compatibility.

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-suspend2-r2'

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 0 modules

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-suspend2-r2'

>>> Source compiled.

```

----------

## rmh3093

 *Lloeki wrote:*   

> x86_64. interesting part seems to be here, right after the last patch:
> 
> ```
>  + Applying: patches/delayed_work.patch
> 
> ...

 

what happens if you change "set_arch_to_kernel" to "set_arch_to_portage" or what if you comment out "set_arch_to_kernel" completly

----------

## Lloeki

 *Quote:*   

> what happens if you change "set_arch_to_kernel" to "set_arch_to_portage" or what if you comment out "set_arch_to_kernel" completly

 

set_arch_to_portage and commenting out both fail this way:

```
 + Applying: patches/delayed_work.patch

        Add delayed_work structure compatibility.

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-suspend2-r2'

Makefile:492: /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-suspend2-r2/arch/amd64/Makefile: No such file or directory

make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-suspend2-r2/arch/amd64/Makefile'.  Stop.

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-suspend2-r2'

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0

>>> Install d80211-1.0.0 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/image/ category net-wireless

 * Installing compatible/net/d80211/80211 module

install: cannot stat `compatible/net/d80211/80211.ko': No such file or directory

```

----------

## rmh3093

 *Lloeki wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   what happens if you change "set_arch_to_kernel" to "set_arch_to_portage" or what if you comment out "set_arch_to_kernel" completly 
> 
> set_arch_to_portage and commenting out both fail this way:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

yeah so set_arch_to_kernel is the right command, i just wonder why its not building any modules.....

----------

## rmh3093

i figured out the problem... now I just need to make the proper changes

----------

## madking

hi there,

I tried also to install 80211 modules and  got the same error for d80211 ebuild. 

uname -a

```
gentoo distfiles # uname -a

Linux gentoo 2.6.20-gentoo #4 SMP Tue Feb 13 21:55:47 EET 2007 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2500  @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

error:

```
Checking kernel compatibility in:

        /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/build/

 * Kernel requires compatibility version:

   - Requires net_device::ieee80211_ptr compat

Building compatibility version in 'compatible/' directory:

Copying compatible/ from modified/...done

 + Applying: patches/ieee80211_ptr.patch

        Re-use ax25_ptr in net_device for ieee80211_ptr

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo'

Makefile:491: /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo/arch/x86/Makefile: No such file or directory

make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo/arch/x86/Makefile'.  Stop.

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo'

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0

>>> Install d80211-1.0.0 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/image/ category net-wireless

 * Installing compatible/net/d80211/80211 module

install: cannot stat `compatible/net/d80211/80211.ko': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1060:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

  environment, line 3967:   Called src_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called linux-mod_src_install

  linux-mod.eclass, line 540:   Called die

```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller AHCI (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

08:03.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711MP1/MS1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 21)

08:03.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711MP1/MS1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 21)

08:03.2 Class 0805: O2 Micro, Inc. Unknown device 7120 (rev 01)

08:03.3 Bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. Unknown device 7130 (rev 01)

08:03.4 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. Unknown device 00f7 (rev 02)

```

I am trying since 2 days to install ipw3945 wireless drivers on my Fujitsu-Siemens E8210  but no luck until now. 

Tried with in-kernel ieee80211 and modules way, with 2.6.19-r5 and 2.6.20 

I will keep on trying  :Wink: 

Good luck

----------

## rmh3093

update the overlay, i just committed a working ebuild for d80211...

----------

## rmh3093

 *Waninkoko wrote:*   

> I tried with unencrypted and WEP encrypted APs and I cannot associate. I used 0.05 version. I didn't experience any lockup at the moment.
> 
> dmesg says:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I get the same error as you with timeout authenticating.... I noticed that when I do "ls /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwlwifi/0000\:05\:00.0/" I get the following

```
antenna               ieee80211:phy0/       retry_rate

broken_parity_status  irq                   rf_kill

bus/                  led                   roam

cfg                   local_cpus            statistics

channels              modalias              status

class                 msi_bus               subsystem/

config                net:wlan0/            subsystem_device

device                net:wmaster0/         subsystem_vendor

driver/               power/                temperature

dump_errors           power_level           uevent

dump_events           resource              vendor

enable                resource0             
```

do you notice there is no associate entry above.... I should be able to set that to a 0 or 1, I bet that has to do with our problems not associating... 

for people how have this working what kernel version are you using... for those that it fails to work what kernel version are you using?

----------

## madking

"emerge d80211 iwlwifi-ucode iwlwifi" works fine, also modprobe 80211...but still no wlan0

iwconfig  gives me only eth0(sky2)  and loopback interfaces.

can you please spare some minutes and point me the good direction in order to enable wireless ? 

thanks  :Wink: 

dmesg

```
iwlwifi: Intel(R) Wirless Link driver for Linux, 0.0.6

iwlwifi: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

bus pci: add driver iwlwifi

pci: Matched Device 0000:06:00.0 with Driver iwlwifi

pci: Probing driver iwlwifi with device 0000:06:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.0 to 64

iwlwifi: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:06:00.0'

PM: Adding info for No Bus:0000:06:00.0

dev_uevent - dev_uevent() returned -19

DEV: Unregistering device. ID = '0000:06:00.0'

PM: Removing info for No Bus:0000:06:00.0

iwlwifi: iwlwifi-3945.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwlwifi: Could not read microcode from disk: -2

device class '': release.

iwlwifi: probe of 0000:06:00.0 failed with error -2

```

----------

## madking

ok, finally I fixed...it iwlwifi was not able to load the firmware because  hotplug was not installed  :Smile: 

----------

## aslvrstn

My d80211 build is also failing:

[code:1:f47ea53b7d]

Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... ..... ....... done!

>>> starting parallel fetching

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0 to /

 * d80211-1.0.0.tgz MD5 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * d80211-1.0.0.tgz RMD160 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * d80211-1.0.0.tgz SHA1 ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * d80211-1.0.0.tgz SHA256 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * d80211-1.0.0.tgz size ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking d80211-1.0.0.tgz ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.19-suspend2-r2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking d80211-1.0.0.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0 ...

 * Preparing compatible/net/d80211/80211 module

Building modified version in 'modified/' directory:

Copying modified/ from origin/...done

Applying patches and scripts from pending/.

 + Applying: pending/14-d46046fb9d04ce008549482f2e0bb780bba2b5db.patch

	add state locks

 + Applying: pending/15-6399229af7092b283b66fb70c7dedf04bcee1484.patch

	add all SMP locks

 + Applying: pending/16-fa79f91c3d5029d9561c4422728a9263ff2e26dd.patch

	add all SMP locks and 11n support

 + Applying: pending/17-c548f886998b51fa26365086d9132a75ed9f2703.patch

	--- 

 + Applying: pending/18-8009194e6c92d5afececc0253c66a83b6b27e605.patch

	add hong fix for 499

 + Applying: pending/19-7d29f2b4129a63ff09a37e36cfd20a39fbf5f1d4.patch

	[patch] fix iwconfig key behavior

 + Applying: pending/20-7048a24a2b79c1d41141353614d59944d8afdffe.patch

	[patch] fix iwlist key behavior

 + Applying: pending/21-eab45ff0a4df9c81cbd691c1f51e94df2420cdba.patch

	fix bug 432

 + Applying: pending/22-3af5cb400d3cc0184e597d390a38ca4fb84a2f9e.patch

	add back netif_running test when changing mode

 + Applying: pending/23-b090b7b920f9cc9c3f5383769f383fa9fa190b7e.patch

	fix one typo

 + Applying: pending/24-2487247da787f2823c2ea1db41b0c3abf90a1884.patch

	[PATCH 1/6] d80211: add IEEE802.11e/WMM MLMEs, Status Code and Reason Code

 + Applying: pending/25-f35804c05a52341c1574e33892f03d0beeadf83f.patch

	[PATCH 2/6] d80211: create "wifi.h" to define WIFI OUIs

 + Applying: pending/26-d8948323488fa0f5e3b37b6c43361e2ab750ac2d.patch

	[PATCH 4/6] d80211: add IEEE802.11e/WMM Traffic Stream (TS) Management support

 + Applying: pending/27-099a02299ae3ecf1f423c48e596e0e2a6bdd2634.patch

	[PATCH 5/6] d80211: add IEEE 802.11e Direct Link Setup (DLS) support

 + Applying: pending/28-e9aabd57d064cf11dd1f5f52ee25cddd02f7caa7.patch

	[PATCH 6/6] d80211: add sysfs interface for QoS functions

 + Applying: pending/29-6f45ce8872621b67e2e8e45bdf2e764c9154d231.patch

	[PATCH] Fix compile problem with IEEE802.11e/WMM code change

Checking kernel compatibility in:

	/lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r1/build/

 * Kernel requires compatibility version:

   - Requires qdisc API compat

   - Requires delayed_work compat

   - Requires net_device::ieee80211_ptr compat

Building compatibility version in 'compatible/' directory:

Copying compatible/ from modified/...done

 + Applying: patches/qdisc-api.patch

	Use older qdisc API for qdisc_create_dflt

 + Applying: patches/ieee80211_ptr.patch

	Re-use ax25_ptr in net_device for ieee80211_ptr

 + Applying: patches/delayed_work.patch

	Add delayed_work structure compatibility.

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-suspend2-r2'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:10:24: error: net/d80211.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_i.h:23,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:26:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_key.h:48: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'ieee80211_key_alg'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:26:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_i.h:174: error: field 'control' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_i.h:205: error: field 'tx_control' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_i.h:228: error: 'IEEE80211_MAX_AID' undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_i.h:378: error: field 'hw' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_i.h:424: error: 'NUM_TX_DATA_QUEUES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_i.h:445: error: 'NUM_IEEE80211_MODES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_i.h: In function 'hw_to_local':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_i.h:605: warning: type defaults to 'int' in declaration of '__mptr'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_i.h:605: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_i.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_i.h:747: warning: 'struct ieee802_11_elem_tspec' declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_i.h:747: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_i.h:749: warning: 'struct ieee802_11_elem_tspec' declared inside parameter list

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:27:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_rate.h:45: warning: 'struct ieee80211_tx_status' declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_rate.h:85: warning: 'struct ieee80211_tx_status' declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_rate.h: In function 'rate_control_tx_status':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211_rate.h:88: warning: passing argument 4 of 'ref->ops->tx_status' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:48: warning: 'struct ieee80211_hdr' declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_key_data2conf':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:59: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:59: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'keylen'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:63: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:64: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:64: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'alg'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:65: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:65: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'keylen'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:66: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:67: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'force_sw_encrypt'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:68: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:68: error: 'IEEE80211_KEY_FORCE_SW_ENCRYPT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:68: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:68: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:69: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:69: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'keyidx'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:70: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'default_tx_key'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:71: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:71: error: 'IEEE80211_KEY_DEFAULT_TX_KEY' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:73: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:73: error: 'IEEE80211_KEY_DEFAULT_WEP_ONLY' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:74: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'keylen'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:74: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:74: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'key'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:74: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'keylen'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:74: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:74: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'key'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:74: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'keylen'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_key_release':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:126: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'alg'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:126: error: 'ALG_CCMP' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:127: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'u'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_prepare_rates':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:153: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct ieee80211_rate'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:153: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:155: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:155: error: 'IEEE80211_RATE_SUPPORTED' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:156: error: 'IEEE80211_RATE_BASIC' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:161: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:165: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:172: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:173: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:175: error: 'MODE_IEEE80211A' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:176: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:176: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:177: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:178: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:180: error: 'MODE_IEEE80211B' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:181: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:181: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:182: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:184: error: 'MODE_ATHEROS_TURBO' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:185: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:185: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:186: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:187: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:189: error: 'MODE_IEEE80211G' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:190: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:190: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:191: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:191: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:192: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:199: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:199: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:200: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:201: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:201: error: 'IEEE80211_RATE_MANDATORY' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:204: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:205: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:210: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:210: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:211: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:211: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:212: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:212: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:213: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:214: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:215: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:215: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:216: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:216: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:217: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:217: error: 'IEEE80211_RATE_ERP' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_key_threshold_notify':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:247: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'tx_rx_count'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:254: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'tx_rx_count'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_get_hdrlen':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:265: error: 'IEEE80211_FCTL_FTYPE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:266: error: 'IEEE80211_FTYPE_DATA' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:267: error: 'IEEE80211_FCTL_FROMDS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:267: error: 'IEEE80211_FCTL_TODS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:269: error: 'IEEE80211_STYPE_QOS_DATA' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:272: error: 'IEEE80211_FTYPE_CTL' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:273: error: 'IEEE80211_FCTL_STYPE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:274: error: 'IEEE80211_STYPE_CTS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:275: error: 'IEEE80211_STYPE_ACK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_get_hdrlen_from_skb':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:296: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_is_eapol':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:352: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_tx_h_rate_ctrl':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:375: error: 'IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_MGMT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:383: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:383: error: 'IEEE80211_TXCTL_RATE_CTRL_PROBE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:385: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:385: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:388: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:392: error: 'MODE_IEEE80211G' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:400: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:401: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:405: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:407: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:407: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:408: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:408: error: 'IEEE80211_RATE_PREAMBLE2' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:412: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:412: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:417: error: 'IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_STA' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:418: error: 'IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_IBSS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:423: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:425: error: 'IEEE80211_FCTL_FTYPE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:425: error: 'IEEE80211_FTYPE_DATA' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:426: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_tx_h_select_key':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:439: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:441: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:441: error: 'HW_KEY_IDX_INVALID' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:443: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:443: error: 'IEEE80211_TXCTL_DO_NOT_ENCRYPT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:460: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'tx_rx_count'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:461: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'tx_rx_count'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_tx_h_fragment':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:490: error: 'FCS_LEN' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:497: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:497: error: 'IEEE80211_FCTL_MOREFRAGS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:524: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:525: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'wep_encrypt_skb':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:554: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'force_sw_encrypt'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:558: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:559: error: 'IEEE80211_HW_WEP_INCLUDE_IV' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_tx_set_iswep':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:573: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:573: error: 'IEEE80211_FCTL_PROTECTED' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:580: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_tx_h_wep_encrypt':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:592: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:594: error: 'struct ieee80211_key' has no member named 'alg'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:594: error: 'ALG_WEP' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:595: error: 'IEEE80211_FCTL_FTYPE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:595: error: 'IEEE80211_FTYPE_DATA' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:596: error: 'IEEE80211_FTYPE_MGMT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:597: error: 'IEEE80211_FCTL_STYPE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:597: error: 'IEEE80211_STYPE_AUTH' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:600: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:601: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_frame_duration':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:644: error: 'MODE_IEEE80211A' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:645: error: 'MODE_ATHEROS_TURBO' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_duration':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:693: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:693: error: 'IEEE80211_RATE_ERP' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:713: error: 'IEEE80211_FCTL_FTYPE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:713: error: 'IEEE80211_FTYPE_CTL' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:752: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct ieee80211_rate'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:752: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:753: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:753: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:756: warning: implicit declaration of function 'IEEE80211_RATE_MODULATION'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:756: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:757: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:760: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:760: error: 'IEEE80211_RATE_BASIC' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:761: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:762: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:762: error: 'IEEE80211_RATE_MANDATORY' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:763: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:785: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_tx_h_misc':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:800: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:801: error: 'FCS_LEN' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:802: error: 'IEEE80211_MAX_RTS_THRESHOLD' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:803: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:803: error: 'IEEE80211_TXCTL_USE_RTS_CTS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:804: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:807: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:811: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:819: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:825: error: 'MODE_IEEE80211G' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:826: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:826: error: 'IEEE80211_RATE_ERP' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:829: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:830: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:830: error: 'IEEE80211_TXCTL_USE_CTS_PROTECT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:835: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:838: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:840: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:841: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:843: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:846: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:852: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:852: error: 'IEEE80211_RATE_BASIC' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:853: error: decrement of pointer to unknown structure

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:853: error: arithmetic on pointer to an incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:855: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:857: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:861: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:863: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:864: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:864: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_tx_h_check_assoc':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:897: error: 'IEEE80211_FCTL_FTYPE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:897: error: 'IEEE80211_FTYPE_MGMT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:898: error: 'IEEE80211_FCTL_STYPE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:898: error: 'IEEE80211_STYPE_PROBE_REQ' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:907: error: 'IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_IBSS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:907: error: 'IEEE80211_FTYPE_DATA' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'purge_old_ps_buffers':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:964: error: 'IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_AP' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_tx_h_multicast_ps_buf':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:999: error: 'IEEE80211_HW_HOST_BROADCAST_PS_BUFFERING' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1000: error: 'IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_WDS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1002: error: 'IEEE80211_FCTL_ORDER' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_tx_h_unicast_ps_buf':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1028: error: 'IEEE80211_FCTL_FTYPE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1028: error: 'IEEE80211_FTYPE_MGMT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1028: error: 'IEEE80211_FCTL_STYPE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1028: error: 'IEEE80211_STYPE_PROBE_RESP' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1047: error: expected ')' before 'MAC_FMT'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1049: warning: too few arguments for format

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1056: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1057: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function '__ieee80211_tx_prepare':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1108: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1109: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1110: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1112: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1113: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1114: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1114: error: 'IEEE80211_TXCTL_NO_ACK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1116: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1118: error: 'IEEE80211_MAX_FRAG_THRESHOLD' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1119: error: 'FCS_LEN' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1120: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1122: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1122: error: 'IEEE80211_TXCTL_CLEAR_DST_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1124: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1127: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1129: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1135: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1135: error: 'IEEE80211_TXCTL_FIRST_FRAGMENT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function '__ieee80211_tx':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1194: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1200: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1200: error: 'IEEE80211_TXCTL_USE_RTS_CTS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1201: error: 'IEEE80211_TXCTL_USE_CTS_PROTECT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1202: error: 'IEEE80211_TXCTL_CLEAR_DST_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1203: error: 'IEEE80211_TXCTL_FIRST_FRAGMENT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1207: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1210: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1211: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1213: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1214: error: 'IEEE80211_TXCTL_RATE_CTRL_PROBE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1216: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1222: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_tx':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1246: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1246: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1295: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1298: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1306: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1311: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1322: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1324: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1327: error: invalid application of 'sizeof' to incomplete type 'struct ieee80211_tx_control' 

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1327: error: invalid application of 'sizeof' to incomplete type 'struct ieee80211_tx_control' 

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1327: error: invalid application of 'sizeof' to incomplete type 'struct ieee80211_tx_control' 

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_master_start_xmit':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1406: error: storage size of 'control' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1416: error: invalid application of 'sizeof' to incomplete type 'struct ieee80211_tx_control' 

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1416: error: invalid application of 'sizeof' to incomplete type 'struct ieee80211_tx_control' 

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1416: error: invalid application of 'sizeof' to incomplete type 'struct ieee80211_tx_control' 

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1416: error: invalid application of 'sizeof' to incomplete type 'struct ieee80211_tx_control' 

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1416: error: invalid application of 'sizeof' to incomplete type 'struct ieee80211_tx_control' 

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1416: error: invalid application of 'sizeof' to incomplete type 'struct ieee80211_tx_control' 

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1437: error: 'IEEE80211_TXCTL_REQ_TX_STATUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1439: error: 'IEEE80211_TXCTL_DO_NOT_ENCRYPT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1441: error: 'IEEE80211_TXCTL_REQUEUE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1445: error: 'IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_MGMT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1406: warning: unused variable 'control'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_subif_start_xmit':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1475: error: storage size of 'hdr' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1496: error: 'IEEE80211_FTYPE_DATA' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1496: error: 'IEEE80211_STYPE_DATA' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1498: error: 'IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_AP' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1498: error: 'IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_VLAN' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1500: error: 'IEEE80211_FCTL_FROMDS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1506: error: 'IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_WDS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1507: error: 'IEEE80211_FCTL_TODS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1514: error: 'IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_STA' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1528: error: 'IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_IBSS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1543: error: 'IEEE80211_STYPE_QOS_DATA' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1624: error: 'IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_MGMT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1475: warning: unused variable 'hdr'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_mgmt_start_xmit':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1671: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1676: error: 'IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_MGMT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1688: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1691: error: 'IEEE80211_FCTL_PROTECTED' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_beacon_add_tim':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1725: error: 'WLAN_EID_TIM' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1738: error: 'IEEE80211_MAX_TIM_LEN' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_beacon_get':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1787: error: 'IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_AP' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1841: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1842: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1842: error: 'IEEE80211_RATE_PREAMBLE2' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1843: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1843: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1844: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1845: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1846: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1846: error: 'IEEE80211_TXCTL_NO_ACK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1847: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1848: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1849: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1849: error: 'IEEE80211_TXCTL_CLEAR_DST_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c: In function 'ieee80211_get_buffered_bc':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1877: error: 'IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_AP' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1883: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1883: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/ieee80211.c:1883: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wirel

----------

## rmh3093

 *aslvrstn wrote:*   

> My d80211 build is also failing:
> 
> [code]
> 
> Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... ..... ....... done!
> ...

 

refetch the overlay and rebuild, i should have that issue fixed

----------

## aslvrstn

Sorry, I meant to add that I had already pulled down the updated overlay. I can look into it more tomorrow, but I was wondering if anyone had any intuition into it tonight. Again, if I really am doing something stupid, I apologize for that.

----------

## rmh3093

 *aslvrstn wrote:*   

> Sorry, I meant to add that I had already pulled down the updated overlay. I can look into it more tomorrow, but I was wondering if anyone had any intuition into it tonight. Again, if I really am doing something stupid, I apologize for that.

 

no i mean i just changed it again like half an hour ago, the repo should be at rev 130 i believe

----------

## Lloeki

confirming the error I mentioned is gone. Though now I get the one right above, with rev 130. that's with suspend2-sources-2.6.19-r2 (~same as 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 IIRC)

key point seems to be this:

```
/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/net/d80211/../../include/net/d80211.h:18:29: error: linux/ieee80211.h: No such file or directory

```

file is there:

```
# find /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ |grep ieee

(snip)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/d80211-1.0.0/work/d80211-1.0.0/compatible/include/linux/ieee80211.h
```

and there:

```
# find /usr/src/linux/ |grep ieee80211.h

/usr/src/linux/include/net/ieee80211.h

/usr/src/linux/include/config/ieee80211.h

/usr/src/linux/drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/zd_ieee80211.h

```

but they are vastly different. I suspect the good one is the first one.

----------

## Lloeki

got it. patch:

```
--- d80211-1.0.0/compatible/include/net/d80211.h.orig    2007-02-14 09:48:12.00$

+++ d80211-1.0.0/compatible/include/net/d80211.h       2007-02-14 09:47:42.0000$

@@ -15,7 +15,7 @@

 #include <linux/skbuff.h>

 #include <linux/wireless.h>

 #include <linux/device.h>

-#include <linux/ieee80211.h>

+#include "../linux/ieee80211.h"

 /* Note! Only ieee80211_tx_status_irqsafe() and ieee80211_rx_irqsafe() can be

  * called in hardware interrupt context. The low-level driver must not call any

```

then, it builds successfully.

but after that, iwlfiwi ebuild fails with:

```
>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/iwlwifi-0.0.6/work/iwlwifi-0.0.6 ...

 * Preparing compatible/iwlwifi module

 ERROR: d80211.h not found in '/lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r2/source/include/net'.

You need to install the d80211 subsystem and point this build to the

location where you installed those sources, eg.:

% make D80211_INC=/usr/src/d80211/

will look for d80211.h in

make: *** [check_inc] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Checking kernel compatibility in:

        /lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r2/source

d80211 subsystem not found in '/lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r2/source'. Terminating.

make: *** [compatible/kversion] Error 2

```

well, we need to install the d80211 headers somewhere (as it is the case for external ieee80211)... and  somewhere that doesn't conflict (have d80211-1.1.0/compatible/include cp'ed to /usr/include/net/d80211 ?)

----------

## Lloeki

added that:

```
src_install() {

        linux-mod_src_install

        insinto /usr/include/net/d80211/net

        doins compatible/include/net/*.h

        insinto /usr/include/net/d80211/linux

        doins compatible/include/linux/*.h

}

```

in the d80211 ebuild. now tweaking iwlwifi ebuild to take that into account.

----------

## Lloeki

added:

```
src_compile() {

        sed -i -e 's/D80211_INC=\/lib\/modules\/$(shell uname -r)\/source\/include\/net/D80211_INC=\/usr\/include\/net\/d80211\/net/' Makefile || die

        linux-mod_src_compile

}

```

to the iwlwifi ebuild, which makes it get the headers correctly.

now, I'm stuck because of this:

```
>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/iwlwifi-0.0.6/work/iwlwifi-0.0.6 ...

 * Preparing compatible/iwlwifi module

Checking kernel compatibility in:

        /lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r2/source

d80211 subsystem not found in '/lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r2/source'. Terminating.

make: *** [compatible/kversion] Error 2

```

I don't seem to know enough about the build system to fix that...

----------

## rmh3093

hmmm yeah i forgot out a few headers I moved around.... thanks for you help...

----------

## morbus

 *Lloeki wrote:*   

> added:
> 
> ```
> src_compile() {
> 
> ...

 

You forgot to move the stuff from compatible/net/d80211.

If you add

```

   insinto ${KERNEL_DIR}/net/d80211/

   doins compatible/net/d80211/*

```

to src_install in the d80211 ebuild everything works fine.

BTW iwlwifi-0.0.7 has been released.

----------

## rmh3093

```
layman -a iwlwifi
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## Lloeki

iwlwifi still fails.

```
 * Preparing compatible/iwlwifi module

Checking kernel compatibility in:

        /lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r2/source

d80211 subsystem not found in '/lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r2/source'. Terminating.

make: *** [compatible/kversion] Error 2

```

morbus fix does not help, and feels dirty.

----------

## rmh3093

yeah i agree, we should not put files in the kernel source dir... the should go in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/source or something else

----------

## Lloeki

no good. source is a symlink:

```
# ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r2/

total 480

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     33 2007-02-11 21:18 build -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-suspend2-r2

(snip)

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     33 2007-02-11 21:18 source -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-suspend2-r2

```

----------

## morbus

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> yeah i agree, we should not put files in the kernel source dir... the should go in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/source or something else

 

Which is a symlink to /usr/src/linux, isn't it? That's why I thought I'd put the files directly in the sources.

The driver randomly hardlocks on loading anyway (for me)...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit:

The iwlwifi driver includes some files from there, so putting the headers under /usr/include/net or sth. similar won't fix the compiling problems with iwlwifi...

----------

## rmh3093

 *morbus wrote:*   

>  *rmh3093 wrote:*   yeah i agree, we should not put files in the kernel source dir... the should go in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/source or something else 
> 
> Which is a symlink to /usr/src/linux, isn't it? That's why I thought I'd put the files directly in the sources.
> 
> The driver randomly hardlocks on loading anyway (for me)...  
> ...

 

well that would be the most proper thing... i could patch the iwlwifi driver to look in /usr/include/net

----------

## rmh3093

ok i have ebuids for iwlwifi-0.0.7 and d80211-1.0.1 now which should install now... but I cant get rid of some undefined! errors... please test and if you know what is wrong let me know

----------

## morbus

First thing: Change uname -r into ${KV_FULL} in src_install. This could install into non-existant/non-relevant directories.

----------

## rmh3093

 *morbus wrote:*   

> First thing: Change uname -r into ${KV_FULL} in src_install. This could install into non-existant/non-relevant directories.

 

ok done

----------

## morbus

I couldn't find the fix-headers patch in your overlay so I couldn't further test it.

P.S.: You have to check whether NEW_LEDS is enabled, else loading the 80211 module will fail due to unresolved symbols. So just add

```

pkg_setup() {

   if use led; then

      local CONFIG_CHECK="NEW_LEDS"

      local NEW_LEDS_ERROR="In order to use the Leds you have to enable NEW_LEDS and recompile your kernel!"

   fi

   

   linux-mod_pkg_setup

}

```

In your d80211 ebuild.

----------

## Lloeki

 *Quote:*   

> I couldn't find the fix-headers patch in your overlay so I couldn't further test it. 

 

same here.

```
>>> /usr/src/d80211/aes_ccm.h
```

wow, now headers are instelled in /usr/src? how unexpected. why so?

----------

## Lloeki

after some checks, not only headers are installed in /usr/src (I really don't think they belong to here), but some are now installed in the kernel tree... 

```
--- /lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r2/source/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r2/source/include/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r2/source/include/net/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r2/source/include/net/d80211_common.h

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r2/source/include/net/d80211.h

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r2/source/include/net/d80211_mgmt.h

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r2/source/include/net/d80211_shared.h

--- /lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r2/source/include/linux/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r2/source/include/linux/ieee80211.h

```

this, IMHO, can lead to problems. esp if we consider that at least one of the files already exist:

 *Quote:*   

> # tar tvjf linux-2.6.19.tar.bz2 |grep ieee80211.h
> 
> -rw-r--r-- git/git        1827 2006-11-29 22:57 linux-2.6.19/drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/zd_ieee80211.h
> 
> -rw-r--r-- git/git       38759 2006-11-29 22:57 linux-2.6.19/include/net/ieee80211.h
> ...

 

and that they differ by many defs. (just diff them, you'll see).

----------

## morbus

Mmh. As you can see (in scripts/patch_kernel) the way intended by Intel is indeed to install all the headers in the linux sources. So I'm wondering whether we shouldn't do the same, even if it's bad style...

----------

## Lloeki

had I wanted to touch the kernel source, I would have run 'make patch_kernel', which works just fine...

had I wanted an ebuild to touch the kernel tree, I'd wrap make patch_kernel into it, and not spending time messing with our own hack.

the kind of 'overlapping' I mentioned above is enough to warrant a block in any other ebuild. it was also why we despised the ieee80211 ebuilds that required intervention in the kernel source.

therefore, I suggest that either we make a 'clean' ebuild, or wait for d80211 to come in -mm and vanilla, and depend on correct kernel config in iwlwifi ebuilds (like ipw3945 1.2.0 which depends on in-kernel ieee80211) and cope with manually patching the tree till then.

----------

## rmh3093

i put it in the kernel source for now because that was the only way I could get things working smoothly... it dosent have to stay that way.... any help/suggestions are welcome as always

EDIT: I wanted to make it functional before I worried about making it pretty.

----------

## rmh3093

 *morbus wrote:*   

> I couldn't find the fix-headers patch in your overlay so I couldn't further test it.

  oops, must have forgot to add that file before committing... its there now

 *morbus wrote:*   

> P.S.: You have to check whether NEW_LEDS is enabled, else loading the 80211 module will fail due to unresolved symbols. So just add
> 
> ```
> 
> pkg_setup() {
> ...

  Added in d80211-1.0.1-r2

----------

## rmh3093

has anyone actually authenticated with an AP yet with this driver? I can see all sorts of networks in networkmanager or using 'iwlist scan' but they have no signal strength

----------

## morbus

Yeah I have. And the ebuilds in your overlay work at least compile cleanly.

I think you have to set channel, essid and the ap's mac address manually. you have to bring up your device manually. and then repeat these steps in a random order until the authentication succeeds *g*. But the bandwidth is for some reason way too low for me ATM.

----------

## rmh3093

 *morbus wrote:*   

> Yeah I have. And the ebuilds in your overlay work at least compile cleanly.
> 
> I think you have to set channel, essid and the ap's mac address manually. you have to bring up your device manually. and then repeat these steps in a random order until the authentication succeeds *g*. But the bandwidth is for some reason way too low for me ATM.

 

yeah i can authenticate and get an IP with dhcpcd but no more communication after that, I also cant connect in 802.11g mode, only b, and after I get my IP addy the rate drops to 1Mbs

----------

## rmh3093

ok the latest revision of the d80211 ebuild DOES NOT touch /usr/src/linux, and iwlwifi complies with the headers in /usr/include/d80211

----------

## aslvrstn

iwlwifi and all dependencies compiled correctly, but whenever I try to modprobe d80211 or iwlwifi, I get "Module not found". What am I doing wrong?

----------

## rmh3093

is your /usr/src/linux symlink pointing to the kernel you are running

----------

## Lloeki

 *Quote:*   

> ok the latest revision of the d80211 ebuild DOES NOT touch /usr/src/linux, and iwlwifi complies with the headers in /usr/include/d80211

 

Tested: ebuilds work for me.

Thanks A LOT rmh3093  :Smile: 

EDIT: driver seems to work if I rmmod ipw3945 (ie ipw3945(d) already init'd the card), but hardlocks if modprobe'd first. thankfully, udev-104-r10 seems to makes modules blacklistable again (http://gentoo-portage.com/sys-fs/udev/ChangeLog#ptabs on 10 Feb, see bug #130766 too)

----------

## VinzC

 *Lloeki wrote:*   

> thankfully, udev-104-r10 seems to makes modules blacklistable again (http://gentoo-portage.com/sys-fs/udev/ChangeLog#ptabs on 10 Feb, see bug #130766 too)

 

That *is* good news. Do you know if the modprobe wrapper also happens to take care of module insertion/removal instructions like in /etc/modules.d/ipw3945d?

----------

## morbus

iwlwifi-0.0.8 (just rename the ebuild) was release and I'm writing this post using the iwlwifi driver!

The bandwith still dropped to 1Mb/s but it's at least usable...

----------

## rmh3093

those warnings you getr when you build wilwifi is becase d80211 is build out of kernel tree.... idk how to get rid of them.... it has to do with .tmp_version

----------

## rmh3093

 *morbus wrote:*   

> iwlwifi-0.0.8 (just rename the ebuild) was release and I'm writing this post using the iwlwifi driver!
> 
> The bandwith still dropped to 1Mb/s but it's at least usable...

 

forgot to commit that last night damn, already had an 0.0.8 ebuild.... both d80211 and iwlwifi ebuilds have debugging support now too

----------

## Lloeki

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Do you know if the modprobe wrapper also happens to take care of module insertion/removal instructions like in /etc/modules.d/ipw3945d?

 

that never stopped working for me.

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> WARNING: "ieee80211_free_hw" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/iwlwifi-0.0.7/work/iwlwifi-0.0.7/compatible/iwlwifi.ko] undefined!

 

```
WARNING: "ieee80211_free_hw" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/iwlwifi-0.0.7/work/iwlwifi-0.0.7/compatible/iwlwifi.ko] undefined!
```

those warnings? you have the same kind when you build some ipw3945 versions with external ieee80211. ipw3945 ebuild has a ewarn/einfo that says 'don't care'.

----------

## rmh3093

so are the location of all the files OK for everyone?

----------

## Lloeki

fine by me. again, many thanks for the hard work rmh3093.

----------

## rmh3093

 *Lloeki wrote:*   

> fine by me. again, many thanks for the hard work rmh3093.

 

well you guys should all turn on debugging and and jump in the #ipw2100 freenode channel and help them fix the rate drop

----------

## aslvrstn

So I've had everything compiled for a while, and I've been playing around with it for the past week, but, depending on how lucky I am, I can only get to either modprobing iwlwifi, sometimes able to scan for APs, but I can never associate. If anyone could post a recap, it would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## morbus

Association has been pure luck for me the last times I tried... Manually setting the MAC of the ap helped though.

BTW, the d80211 stack (now named mac80211) was included in the recent -mm release...

----------

## roderick

So, will layman get an update to new mac80211 vs. old d80211?

I just found this and wanted to try but it wants to download the old d80211 which is no longer available.

----------

## rmh3093

 *roderick wrote:*   

> So, will layman get an update to new mac80211 vs. old d80211?
> 
> I just found this and wanted to try but it wants to download the old d80211 which is no longer available.

 

im not updating anything in layman relating to 80211.... d80211 is now mac80211 which is now in -mm, so use an mm-based kernel or patch your kernel with the mac80211 download from http://intellinuxwireless.org/..... there is no point in having a ebuild for mac80211 because it cant be built 100% externally, there is code that must be built into the kernel (not a module) so you may as well patch your kernel

----------

## roderick

gak!

Can you update the first post to reflect this?

I just spent an hour attempting to update the ebuilds, etc for new packages only to find out it's a waste... DOH!

 :Smile: 

----------

## roderick

Ok, If I patch gentoo-sources, I assume I still need the net-wireless/iwlwifi-ucode.. aynthing else?

Is there an updated patch?

----------

## rmh3093

 *roderick wrote:*   

> Ok, If I patch gentoo-sources, I assume I still need the net-wireless/iwlwifi-ucode.. aynthing else?
> 
> Is there an updated patch?

 

http://skunk-sources.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/*checkout*/skunk-sources/2.6.21-rc2-skunk2.x/patches/drivers/iwlwifi-0.0.11.patch

----------

## CheshireCat

iwlwifi-0.0.11 works w/ a rename and removal of the two patches from the ebuild, if your kernel is patched with mac80211. any chance of an update for the layman svn repo?

----------

## roderick

I got my wireless up and running on kernel 2.6.20 using the iwp3945 packages in portage along with NetworkManager and KNetworkManager for effortless management.

I originally thought I needed to try these drivers here, as I previously has issues with ipw3945 and the external ieee80211 package. The newer Kernels do not need this external hack anymore and thus my problem is solved.

I can now wait until this new driver is integrated into the kernel before I have to switch.

Thanks.

----------

## morbus

Using 2.6.20 I have the iwlwifi driver working now -- although I didn't manage to configure it through the gentoo baselayout scripts, the association process is based on "guessing the right iwconfig params" for the moment.

----------

## CheshireCat

That's interesting, I transitioned to iwlwifi with no issues beyond getting it installed in the first place, and I'm using wpa_supplicant instead of iwconfig. You might want to give it a try, it can handle static WEP as well as WPA, and it's great if you associate with multiple networks, as you get a nice GUI for scanning and managing authentication, and it can store settings for your networks.

----------

## biboo

I have some troubles installing the 0.0.11 version. 

The installation of mac80211 went well and module loads correctly.

But while compiling the iwlwifi module I had these error messages : 

```

/root/iwlwifi/iwlwifi-0.0.11/compatible/base.c:11698: error: 'struct ieee80211_local' has no member named 'num_curr_rates'

/root/iwlwifi/iwlwifi-0.0.11/compatible/base.c:11700: error: 'struct ieee80211_local' has no member named 'curr_rates'

[...]  +5 similar error lines

```

I decided to modify the ieee80211_i.h header where the structure ieee80211_local is defined to add the two missing members. (I know, I know... That's not a very good idea without knowing the whole structure of the driver :p)

After that, the driver compiled successfully.

But it seems that it can't load the firmware although it is placed in the directory specified in the hotplug configuration as the firmware directory.

```

iwlwifi: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwlwifi: iwlwifi-3945.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwlwifi: Could not read microcode from disk: -2

iwlwifi: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -2

```

Any clue?  :Rolling Eyes: 

I'm using 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 kernel and I used the files downloadable from intelwireless for my installation.

----------

## beatryder

 *biboo wrote:*   

> I have some troubles installing the 0.0.11 version. 
> 
> The installation of mac80211 went well and module loads correctly.
> 
> But while compiling the iwlwifi module I had these error messages : 
> ...

 

I also had that exact same problem, and since I have not had any issues with the ipw3945/d system I gave up and went back to that.

----------

## biboo

erf, for me the ipw3945 isn't really good as I didn't manage to used it with the gentoo scripts...

----------

## joda

Im also getting the compile error here, and sadly the ipw3945 drivers dont work at all for me.

----------

## Waninkoko

iwlwifi 0.1.8 finally works for me!! I can connect to every wifi ap (when using wpa_supplicant I get some errors but it works!).

And the module name changed to iwl3945.

----------

## morbus

Yay! mac80211 has been included in 2.6.22-rc1!

----------

## cyrus

Yes, but I can't get iwlwifi 0.0.18 working on 2.6.22-rc1  :Sad: 

----------

## hammy

Chastise me if I'm simply being ignorant, but I'm running into the following problem:

```
pistolero ~ # emerge iwlwifi

Calculating dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "net-wireless/mac80211".

(dependency required by "net-wireless/iwlwifi-0.0.13" [ebuild])
```

I'm at revision 168 of the iwlwifi overlay from layman.  There are a number of ebuilds in net-wireless/mac80211, but they are all named d80211, like so:

```
pistolero net-wireless # ls mac80211/* -l

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1693 2007-05-15 17:37 mac80211/d80211-1.0.1-r3.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1689 2007-05-15 17:37 mac80211/d80211-1.0.1-r4.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1949 2007-05-15 17:37 mac80211/d80211-1.0.1-r5.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4839 2007-05-15 17:37 mac80211/Manifest

mac80211/files:

total 44

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  229 2007-05-15 17:37 digest-d80211-1.0.1-r3

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  229 2007-05-15 17:37 digest-d80211-1.0.1-r4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  229 2007-05-15 17:37 digest-d80211-1.0.1-r5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  549 2007-05-15 17:37 extern-mod-2.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1533 2007-05-15 17:37 extern-mod-3.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7505 2007-05-15 17:37 extern-mod.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  484 2007-05-15 17:37 hostap.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6580 2007-05-15 17:37 includes.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  454 2007-05-15 17:37 led.patch
```

What's going on?  Every ebuild I've ever written requires the same name for the ebuild as the directory that contains it.  iwlwifi-0.0.13 has a DEPEND on "net-wireless/mac80211".  Is this sloppy coding or some strange portage behavior that I haven't caught?

----------

## broadcast

d80211 was renamed to mac80211 some time ago. looks like the names are a bit mixed up.

----------

## hammy

It appears the iwlwifi overlay hasn't been updated in a while, so I'm going to roll the drivers manually.

----------

## VinzC

 *hammy wrote:*   

> It appears the iwlwifi overlay hasn't been updated in a while, so I'm going to roll the drivers manually.

 

Could you provide a like to the ebuilds here so that I update the front page of this thread?

----------

## mikkoc

VinzC, is this that you are talking about?

http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/sunrise/browser/sunrise/net-wireless/iwlwifi

It's updated to the last version..

But I have a question: I tried iwlwifi with 4 different distros: everything goes fine, but when i do iwconfig, I find that the interface is called "wlan0_rename" instead of only wlan0. Anyone knows why?

Thanks

----------

## VinzC

 *mikkoc wrote:*   

> VinzC, is this that you are talking about?
> 
> http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/sunrise/browser/sunrise/net-wireless/iwlwifi
> 
> It's updated to the last version...

 

Thanks, it should be that  :Smile:  .

 *mikkoc wrote:*   

> But I have a question: I tried iwlwifi with 4 different distros: everything goes fine, but when i do iwconfig, I find that the interface is called "wlan0_rename" instead of only wlan0. Anyone knows why?
> 
> Thanks

 

That's UDEV. Udev renames your interfaces but for some reason fails. Hence the strange name. You might want to add/change persistent network rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules.

----------

## hammy

I may give iwlwifi a try later on, but I ran into nothing but trouble when I tried it out.  It would randomly hardlock, the connection was flaky, and the LED didn't work so I never knew when it was on or off.

----------

## hammy

Update

I was unaware that the sunrise overlay had ebuilds for mac80211 and iwlwifi, so I tried them out.  The ebuilds conflicted with my already-patched kernel, so I nuked it and re-emerged suspend2-sources.  I'm not typing this message to you on iwlwifi-0.0.18 courtesy of the sunrise overlay.  Nice!

The LED light isn't working on my laptop right now, but that's not a big deal.  I'll be playing with the module options to see if there's some setting I've missed.

----------

## rmh3093

 *hammy wrote:*   

> Update
> 
> I was unaware that the sunrise overlay had ebuilds for mac80211 and iwlwifi, so I tried them out.  The ebuilds conflicted with my already-patched kernel, so I nuked it and re-emerged suspend2-sources.  I'm not typing this message to you on iwlwifi-0.0.18 courtesy of the sunrise overlay.  Nice!
> 
> The LED light isn't working on my laptop right now, but that's not a big deal.  I'll be playing with the module options to see if there's some setting I've missed.

 

i've trying iwlwifi since its birth... how are the rates on your card with version 0.0.18... i always have slow transfers

----------

## hammy

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

>  *hammy wrote:*   Update
> 
> I was unaware that the sunrise overlay had ebuilds for mac80211 and iwlwifi, so I tried them out.  The ebuilds conflicted with my already-patched kernel, so I nuked it and re-emerged suspend2-sources.  I'm not typing this message to you on iwlwifi-0.0.18 courtesy of the sunrise overlay.  Nice!
> 
> The LED light isn't working on my laptop right now, but that's not a big deal.  I'll be playing with the module options to see if there's some setting I've missed. 
> ...

 

rmh3093:  as a test of my connection speed, I tried to saturate the downstream bandwidth for my cable.  The transfer rates peaked around 1.2 MByte/sec.  

```
charisma ~ # time wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/linux-2.6.21.tar.bz2

--01:33:46--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/linux-2.6.21.tar.bz2

           => `linux-2.6.21.tar.bz2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 216.165.129.135, 156.56.247.195, 64.50.238.52, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|216.165.129.135|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 43,997,476 (42M) [application/x-tar]

100%[===========================================================>] 43,997,476     1.28M/s    ETA 00:00

01:34:31 (974.37 KB/s) - `linux-2.6.21.tar.bz2' saved [43997476/43997476]

real    0m44.677s

user    0m0.060s

sys     0m0.780s
```

----------

## milugru

 *hammy wrote:*   

>  *rmh3093 wrote:*   
> 
> i've trying iwlwifi since its birth... how are the rates on your card with version 0.0.18... i always have slow transfers 
> 
> rmh3093:  as a test of my connection speed, I tried to saturate the downstream bandwidth for my cable.  The transfer rates peaked around 1.2 MByte/sec.  
> ...

 

Are you guys using encryption on your connections? I use WPA and I have got the slowdown problem as well...

----------

## rmh3093

 *milugru wrote:*   

>  *hammy wrote:*    *rmh3093 wrote:*   
> 
> i've trying iwlwifi since its birth... how are the rates on your card with version 0.0.18... i always have slow transfers 
> 
> rmh3093:  as a test of my connection speed, I tried to saturate the downstream bandwidth for my cable.  The transfer rates peaked around 1.2 MByte/sec.  
> ...

 

yes I have the slowdowns on encrypted and non encrypted networks... what mode are you connecting in B or G?

----------

## mikkoc

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> That's UDEV. Udev renames your interfaces but for some reason fails. Hence the strange name. You might want to add/change persistent network rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules.

 

Thanks. I have this line in the file: 

```
# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (ipw3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:18:de:0d:38:34", NAME="eth2"
```

Should I add this line?

```
# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (iwl3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:18:de:0d:38:34", NAME="wlan0"
```

----------

## VinzC

@mikkoc:

The file can be customized to fit your needs. You can change the line so that it looks like the second one. Also create a symlink /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 towards /etc/init.d/net.lo.

----------

## milugru

 *mikkoc wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   
> 
> That's UDEV. Udev renames your interfaces but for some reason fails. Hence the strange name. You might want to add/change persistent network rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules. 
> 
> Thanks. I have this line in the file: 
> ...

 

Hi Mikkoc,

simply removing the ipw3945-line did the trick on my installation.

hth milugru

----------

## paranox

Guys I need help compiling iwlwifi....

I've patched my kernel to 2.6.22-rc3-mm1, that worked fine.

I downloaded and copied the ucode, that worked fine.

Now I've downloaded iwlwifi-0.0.18 from the intel website and I can't get it to compile.

When I run make, I get the following...

```

Checking kernel compatibility in:

        /lib/modules/2.6.22-rc3-mm1/source

 * Kernel requires compatibility version:

   - Requires old request_irq syntax compat

Building compatibility version in 'compatible/' directory:

Copying compatible/ from origin/...done

 + Applying: patches/03-isr.patch

        Add compatibility with request_irq from older (pre-2.6.19) kernels.

make: *** [compatible/kversion] Error 1

```

I haven't seen reports of this happening to anyone.. Anyone got any pointers?

----------

## morbus

Just comment out the following line in scripts/determine_compat. It builds cleanly, but haven't tested whether it has any runtime issues then.

```

grep -q "extern int request_irq(unsigned int, irq_handler_t handler," ${KSRC}/include/linux/interrupt.h &&

```

----------

## rmh3093

 *paranox wrote:*   

> Guys I need help compiling iwlwifi....
> 
> I've patched my kernel to 2.6.22-rc3-mm1, that worked fine.
> 
> I downloaded and copied the ucode, that worked fine.
> ...

 

Later tonight I will create a iw3945 patch that should apply to all kernels with mac80211 already patched in.

----------

## VinzC

For those interested in transfer rates, I've achieved about 1.5MB/s with ipw3945 so your transfer rates are not too much different from what they are with ipw3945. This is the mean rate I've always experienced until now with that card. I didn't take note of the rate when I was using Windows however.

----------

## rmh3093

http://www.rit.edu/~rmh3093/iwlwifi-0.0.24-for-mac80211-kernel.patch

oops this is for 2.6.22-rc4-mm1 which already has iwlwifi in it  :Smile: 

----------

## Phk

Hi there peeps!

Nice post, nice driver, some problems appear though...  :Sad: 

I have network connection in a WPA network, however.. I can't associate in a NON-ENCRYPTED network!!   :Shocked:  LOL!

1) Please clear my mind about something: 

  I now use the latest skunk-sources on an x86_64. You said the iwlwifi driver was built-in the kernel, but i still emerged the "iwlwifi" package and it's two dependencies.. Is this right? needed?

2) The WPA Network:

  The network connection goes down about one hour after the DHCPCD. Then, i have to kill WPA_SUPPLICANT and reload it, and then DHCPCD. Why does this happen? It's very ugly  :Sad: 

3) The Non-Secured Network ("guest-di"):

  I can't even associate with the AP. if i "iwconfig wlan0" i get these:

```

PhkLaptop ~ # iwconfig wlan0

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 22

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20.

Some things may be broken...

wlan0     IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"guest-di"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.17 GHz  Access Point: Invalid   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

  ... what am i doing wrong?

- - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Here goes my wpa_supplicant.conf and my generic "wireless" script to load thru RC at boot:

WPA_SUPPLICANT.CONF

PhkLaptop ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

# ap_scan=1

network={           <--------------------   (this is the non-associating network! .. damn..)

        ssid="guest-di"

        key_mgmt=NONE

}

network={

        ssid="sarna"

        psk="blah blah blah"

}

network={

        ssid="e-U"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

        eap=PEAP

        identity="blah@fct.unl.pt"

        password="blah"

        ca_cert="/etc/root_certificates/root_unl.pem"

        priority=2

}

network={

        ssid="Phk"

        psk="blah blah blah"

}

network={

        ssid="WirelessLan"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        eap=TTLS PEAP TLS

        psk="blah blah blah"

}

```

WIRELESS (script loaded at boot)

PhkLaptop ~ # cat /bin/wireless 

```

pkill wpa_supplicant

rm /var/run/dhcpcd-wlan0.pid 2>> /dev/null

wpa_supplicant -qq -w -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf 2>> /dev/null &

echo - A executar DHCPcd...

dhcpcd wlan0 2>> /dev/null

echo

echo  Wireless Started!

echo 

```

Sorry for the post, this iwlwifi driver is still new to me  :Smile:  It all worked with ipw3945, but with this new 2.6.22 kernel, i can't use it anymore.. isn't it?

If you can help me, i would really appreciate!  :Smile: 

Cheers,

Phk  :Wink: 

----------

## Phk

Ok, wireless is working now....   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Don't ask me what i did.. i just finished a big rebuild of gnome...  :Smile: 

Note: did not edit previous post since the code quotations there might be useful for someone. They're working...  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------

## jasn

Well I converted to the iwlwifi drivers for my Intel 3945 wireless card in my laptop today, (from the ipw3945 drivers), and I thought I would post what I did, and what I encountered for others following this path. First off it seems that the iwlwifi drivers are designed to work against a 2.6.22 kernel or greater. I know you can patch prior kernels, but since I was updating things, I decided to update my kernel as well. I used the most recent gentoo-sources, 2.6.22-r1, and the masked Intel iwlwifi drivers, and I didn't apply any patches.

1) Build my kernel, 2.6.22-r1, with the following options;

```
Networking  ---> Wireless  --->

<M> Improved wireless configuration API (which is CONFIG_CFG80211=m in my kernel .config)

<M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) (which is CONFIG_MAC80211=m in my kernel.config)

<M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack  (which is CONFIG_IEEE80211=m in my kernel .config)

and

Device Drivers  ---> Network device support  ---> Wireless LAN  --->

[*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) (which is CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y in my kernel .config)
```

I then built and installed the new kernel in /boot.

2) Unmerge my existing ipw3945 drivers and daemons;

```
emerge --unmerge ipw3945 ipw3945-ucode ipw3945d

and

rc-update del ipw3945d default
```

3) Since the new Intel iwlwifi wireless drivers are now in Portage but masked, I started by unmasking them;

```
/etc/portage/package.unmask

~net-wireless/iwlwifi-0.0.36

~net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-2.14.4

~net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-4.44.15

/etc/portage/package.keywords

~net-wireless/iwlwifi-0.0.36 **

~net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-2.14.4 **

~net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-4.44.15 **
```

I'm not sure that the keywords entry is necessary, but I did it anyway following what I've done in the past to use masked alsa-drivers. Also I know that the 4965-ucode is something I don't need, but for completeness I unmasked it as well.

4) Add the USE keyword for my wireless card to my /etc/make.conf USE line. For me it's ipw3945.

5) I then emerged iwlwifi, which now that my USE flag is set to ipw3945, emerges as a dependency, iwl3945-ucode.

6) I then edited my network settings in /etc/conf.d/net;

```
from;

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth1="-N -t 10"

to

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-N -t 10"

```

7) I then changed my /etc/init.d network settings with;

```
rc-update del net.eth1 default

cd /etc/init.d

rm net.eth1

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

rc-update add net.wlan0 default
```

Once I rebooted I received the same strange "rename" message with udev, and was left with an ifconfig -a that showed an eth1 interface and a wlan0_rename interface. As others have pointed out udev's persistent rules need to be tweaked in order to not confuse the naming of the ipw3945 driver interface, which was eth1, and the new iwl3945 interface. The problem is that with a rule already in place for ipw3945 using the same MAC address, udev will get confused. So;

8) If you edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and comment out the ipw3945 SUBSYSTEM line

```
# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (ipw3945)

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:00:00:00:00:00", NAME="eth1"
```

The next time you boot udev will see the iwl3945 correctly, and add the following line to the same rules file.

```
# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (iwl3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:00:00:00:00:00", ATTRS{type}=="1", NAME="wlan0"
```

NOW.. I could reboot my computer, iwl3945 would get correctly loaded, and I would have the correct wlan_master and wlan0 interface created and started on my computer. The only problem is that I could not associate with my AP here. I then tried unloading the iwl3945 module and loading it with the following parameters;

```
modprobe iwl3945 antenna=0 disable=0 disable_hw_scan=0 mode=0
```

and everything began working correctly. I then rebooted, and everything came up normally with no need to unload the module and reload with any parameters. I'm also not using wpa_supplicant, but I would like to start using networkmanager. Does anyone know if it's as simple as emerging networkmanager with its dependencies and rebooting?

Kudos to everyone working on this..Last edited by jasn on Sun Jul 15, 2007 1:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Phk

First of all, great post. That's a nice organization.

Second, why not WPA_Supplicant? No graphical user interface ?

cheers

----------

## jasn

 *Phk wrote:*   

> Second, why not WPA_Supplicant? No graphical user interface ?

 

Just a past preference. I've actually never used a graphical interface with my wireless networking with Gentoo. However I like the look of NetworkManager, so I'm going to give that a try. (hopefully I didn't change too much at once..)

----------

## jasn

The second laptop I did this process on was only slightly different. After step 7) above, I didn't reboot, but edited the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and commented out the ipw3945 SUBSYSTEM line first, and then rebooted. Once the computer came up not only were the interfaces correct, but my wifi interface also associated correctly to my ap here and everything was fine. Basically didn't need to "kick it", as in the final step of unloading and then reloading the iwl3945 module with params, as above..

FYI.. NetworkManager emerged, up and running..

<..The Gentoo gods have smiled on me today..>Last edited by jasn on Sun Jul 15, 2007 3:14 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Phk

Nice! You could post some configs like i did for WPA_Supp, but now for NetworkManager.

Maybe i'll give it a try  :Wink: 

Cheers

----------

## Evincar

Iwlwifi is working here too!!  :Very Happy:  But not very well  :Sad: .

My transfer speed seem to be capped at 80 Kb/s, definitely not very hot! Anyone has an idea of what could cause it? I am connecting to a WAP encrypted network. I get a rather ominous message from iwconfig...

```
Grimnir miguel # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 22

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20.

Some things may be broken...

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"comtrend"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.442 GHz  Access Point: 00:03:C9:8D:7E:59

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B

          Encryption key:(ommitted) [2]

          Link Quality=50/100  Signal level=-67 dBm  Noise level=-82 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Anyway, good to see Linux moving forwards and not being afraid of re-writing whole stacks if neccesary. I am 100% sure that whatever the problem is, it will be fixed soon.

EDIT: Also, the RF LED is not working. I know there were some kernels options about that, maybe I made some mistake there.

----------

## mikkoc

 *Evincar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, the RF LED is not working. I know there were some kernels options about that, maybe I made some mistake there.

 

Mine too  :Sad: 

Everything works fine except the led.. Anyone knows how to enable it?

EDIT: I have enabled the followings in my .config:

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m

----------

## EricHsu

 *mikkoc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mine too 
> 
> Everything works fine except the led.. Anyone knows how to enable it?
> ...

 

Same problem here,  seems like a known bug. I'm sure it will be fixed soon!

Edit:

I noticed another problem, there's no "Bit Rate" information:

```

$ /sbin/iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Aragon-2"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:19:5B:E5:BE:1E   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Link Quality=67/100  Signal level=-54 dBm  Noise level=-90 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## mikkoc

Another thing I noticed with iwlwifi driver is the reduced Link Quality:

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"CALDARA"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:B5:B3:36:5A

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=84/100  Signal level=-21 dBm  Noise level=-56 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

My laptop is 3 feet from the router, in fact Link Quality with ipw3945 is 100/100.

Anyone noticed the same?

----------

## Evincar

 *mikkoc wrote:*   

> Another thing I noticed with iwlwifi driver is the reduced Link Quality:
> 
> ```
> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"CALDARA"
> 
> ...

 

Well, I haven't compared the Quality in ipw3945 Vs iwl3945, but I am pretty sure it has something to do with the reduced speed most of us are suffering.

I have noticed that it is possible to build both 802.11 stacks as modules, and have the old one autoload for normal use, and, when you feel like trying a new iwlwifi version, unload it and load the new mac80211. 

On a side note, what is so bad about having the regulatory daemon? Getting rid of it seems to be a major point for developing the new driver, but I don't quite understand the advantages. Just wanting to learn a bit more  :Wink: .

----------

## mikkoc

 *Evincar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On a side note, what is so bad about having the regulatory daemon? Getting rid of it seems to be a major point for developing the new driver, but I don't quite understand the advantages. Just wanting to learn a bit more .

 

well, once you don't need the regulatory daemon anymore, you can include the iwlwifi driver directly into the kernel, just like older ipw2200. I think this is the main reason, and of course, the daemon is proprietary...

----------

## VinzC

 *Evincar wrote:*   

> On a side note, what is so bad about having the regulatory daemon? Getting rid of it seems to be a major point for developing the new driver, but I don't quite understand the advantages. Just wanting to learn a bit more .

 

The fact is the regulatory daemon is actually *the* driver. The module that we all install into the kernel is nothing but a piece of code that initializes some stuff - I haven't digged enough to tell you what exactly. IIRC the daemon is responsible for maintaining the carrier, power and all that stuff normally done by the firmware and/or the driver.

The driver (aka the daemon) being closed source, you understand the deal. Since most of the job can be moved to the firmware *and* most Linux distributions are relatively tolerant on using proprietary firmwares, the new iwlwifi is a better compromise than the ipw3945 set of packages that we currently have.

----------

## rmh3093

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *Evincar wrote:*   On a side note, what is so bad about having the regulatory daemon? Getting rid of it seems to be a major point for developing the new driver, but I don't quite understand the advantages. Just wanting to learn a bit more . 
> 
> The fact is the regulatory daemon is actually *the* driver. The module that we all install into the kernel is nothing but a piece of code that initializes some stuff - I haven't digged enough to tell you what exactly. IIRC the daemon is responsible for maintaining the carrier, power and all that stuff normally done by the firmware and/or the driver.
> 
> The driver (aka the daemon) being closed source, you understand the deal. Since most of the job can be moved to the firmware *and* most Linux distributions are relatively tolerant on using proprietary firmwares, the new iwlwifi is a better compromise than the ipw3945 set of packages that we currently have.

 

actually, the code that was once the _regulatory daemon_ is now in the firmware for the iwlwifi drivers..... which is why iwlwifi can be included in the kernel

----------

## Phk

Hi there again

Sorry to re-ask, but with all the minor problems we all have noticed, i would like to use ipw3945 a bit more while this driver isn't at least, faster.

How can i compile\use ipw3945 with the later 2.6.2x kernels?? I tried with no success, but from a few post in this thread i got the idea that it is possible  :Very Happy: 

Please teach me how  :Smile: 

Cheers

----------

## mikkoc

 *Phk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> How can i compile\use ipw3945 with the later 2.6.2x kernels?? I tried with no success, but from a few post in this thread i got the idea that it is possible 

 

what have you tried? Have you emerged it? It worked just fine for me...

what errors do you have?

----------

## Evincar

I don't see why you would have any problems, FWIW, here's what I did to go back to the old system:

1) Recompile the kernel with the stack as a module (allows me to switch when I want to experiment). 

```
miguel@Grimnir /usr/src/linux $ grep 80211 .config

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

```

2) Undo the changes in /etc/modules.autoload./kernel2.6, basically, you need to have there (appart from whatever other stuff you use)

```
ipw3945

#iwl3945

ieee80211_crypt_tkip

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

ieee80211_crypt_wep

```

3) Re-arrange  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules (or whatever), like this

```
# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (ipw3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:13:02:14:4f:6d", NAME="wlan0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (iwl3945)

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:13:02:14:4f:6d", ATTRS{type}=="1", NAME="wlan0"

```

 Plus of course whatever other firewire, ethernet, etc devices you have.

I think that is all, hope it helps!

----------

## Evincar

Intel is releasing new versions scaringly quickly. Tons of bugs fixed, it seems

http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

When will they get to portage?  :Cool: 

----------

## VinzC

 *Evincar wrote:*   

> Intel is releasing new versions scaringly quickly. Tons of bugs fixed, it seems
> 
> http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi
> 
> When will they get to portage? 

 

It's there already: http://gentoo-portage.com/net-wireless/iwlwifi (at least till version 0.0.39). I see Intel has ebuilds for Gentoo as well: http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed/net-wireless/iwlwifi (EDIT: link dead) and http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed/net-wireless/mac80211 .

----------

## mikkoc

what's the story with all these different versions???

I mean, I emerged 0.0.39.

On the website I see:

-0.0.42

-1.0.0 (stable?)

-0.1.3

I'm confused   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *mikkoc wrote:*   

> what's the story with all these different versions???
> 
> I mean, I emerged 0.0.39.
> 
> On the website I see:
> ...

 

Right after they release 1.0.0, there is another new snapshot: 0.1.4, which failed to build on my box. 

I'm currently using the 1.0.0 (simply copy the ebuild's in the portage  to your local portage overlay and rename its version to 1.0.0, then emerge -u)

----------

## mikkoc

1.0.0 was in portage this morning, i emerged it just fine, but still the led isn't working   :Sad: 

----------

## ToeiRei

To be honest - the non-working LED is a 'feature' for me. On my HP Laptop the LED is a bright blue one...

----------

## hitman_bond007

I'm curious about 1.0.0 myself...

I did a diff between 0.0.42 and 1.0.0 and it looks like 1.0.0 is just a rebranded 0.0.42 with a few documentation changes.

I'm staying with 0.1.x since it seems to be the one actively developed right now and actually has post-0.0.42 code changes.

----------

## VinzC

 *mikkoc wrote:*   

> what's the story with all these different versions???
> 
> I mean, I emerged 0.0.39.
> 
> On the website I see:
> ...

 

As far as I understood, there are two different things: snapshots and releases. Unfortunately snapshots follow their own numbering scheme, which has nothing in common with the package version scheme. Snapshots are numbered 0.1.x and betas/pre-relaeses are numbered 0.0.y. However Intel has recently relased a 1.0.0 version, which looks like a rebrand of 0.0.42 (as per hitman_bond007).

Hence if you're looking for a stable package (i.e. Intel's sense, not Gentoo's), you should pick 1.0.0... or 0.0.42 if you don't mind lacking some pieces of documentation.

OT: I'd say good work on that from Intel - compared against ATI, these are actions, not only speaches  :Wink:  .

.

.

.

Ooooooo, the ugly troll this is  :Very Happy: 

----------

## eyebex

I've followed all the step from jasn's very nice post to get iwl3945 running on my Asus A8Js notebook, however while "Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ..." I'm getting

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable
```

Any hints?

----------

## VinzC

 *eyebex wrote:*   

> I've followed all the step from jasn's very nice post to get iwl3945 running on my Asus A8Js notebook, however while "Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ..." I'm getting
> 
> ```
> ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported
> 
> ...

 

Does this story help?

----------

## eyebex

Thanks for the hint, but unfortunately that did not help, the thread does not offer a solution that would work for me.

----------

## VinzC

 *eyebex wrote:*   

> Thanks for the hint, but unfortunately that did not help, the thread does not offer a solution that would work for me.

 

Did you try wpa_supplicant 0.6.0? (You didn't say anything about the versions you have.)

----------

## eyebex

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Did you try wpa_supplicant 0.6.0? (You didn't say anything about the versions you have.)

 

Yes, sorry, I'm running wpa_supplicant 0.6.0 along with kernel 2.6.23-rc1-git9 x86_64, and iwlwifi 1.0.0. I've upgraded to all this hard-masked / bleeding edge stuff after having the same problems with current stable or just "~amd64" versions.

----------

## VinzC

Ah... ow, you're much further ahead than I am then  :Wink:  ...

EDIT: BTW - as I'm interrested - did you succeed in using iwlwifi with 2.6.22? (I'm using gentoo-sources ATM.)

----------

## eyebex

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> EDIT: BTW - as I'm interrested - did you succeed in using iwlwifi with 2.6.22? (I'm using gentoo-sources ATM.)

 

I didn't try .22, I went from vanilla 2.6.20.1 directly to vanilla 2.6.23-rc1 to get a kernel with the mac80211 stack included. (I later upgraded to 2.6.23-rc1-git9 because of some ACPI stuff I needed for my laptop.)

----------

## mikkoc

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Ah... ow, you're much further ahead than I am then  ...
> 
> EDIT: BTW - as I'm interrested - did you succeed in using iwlwifi with 2.6.22? (I'm using gentoo-sources ATM.)

 

I currently have gentoo-sources 2.6.22 and iwlwifi 1.0.0

everything is fine!

----------

## VinzC

Hi, mikkoc.

With ipw3945 I can see the immediate transfer rate fluctuate quite a lot, i.e. between 1Mb/s and 3Mb/s when I'm doing large file transfers (>100MB) although I'm near my WiFi access point (<3m). Did you notice such fluctuations? How is the average transfer rate with the new iwlwifi on 2.6.22 series?

----------

## Evincar

FWIW I tested the 1.0.0 version, and, while it seems to be more stable than the previous ones, the transfer rates are still far from ipw3945, about 3X slower. I am in a pretty tricky situation, with several walls and windows between me and my router, but it is the same for both drivers.

----------

## padde

Hi there,

just to give a quick feedback to you guys who invest work and time into the ebuilds and stuff surrounding iwlwifi:

I just tried it out, emerged iwlwifi with ipw3945 USE flag, worked flawlessly (after adding a missing kernel option to my kernel).

Gentoo's network scripts couldn't bring up my wpa2 connection, as it works with ipw3945 then (for some not investigated reason). So I invoked wpa_supplicant manually. After running dhcpcd <interface> the network was up as usual, without ipw3945 - YAY  :Smile: 

Now the bad thing: after chatting some time and reading a couple of mails, I launched Azureus (bit torrent client, which opens a massive amount of connections). A few seconds later, my UI froze. The music kept playing, but from time to time there was a few second hang, which was also when the WLAN LED went off and on again. I guess the driver tried to reset itself somehow, only to lock up the system again and again...

So after a hard reboot, I wanted to use ipw3945 again, but udev gave me some weird error messages. I suppose there was some cruft left over in the wireless firmware storage or somewhere... although the hard reboot required switching off the laptop for a few seconds. So I removed the battery, waited 10 seconds and started the system, which then came up with ipw3945 again.

I unmerged iwlwifi - not usable yet.

But still I want to point out, that I appreciate your and Intel's work on this project, it's definitely a step into the right direction.

Cheers,

Padde.

----------

## eyebex

As it turns out my original problem seems to be caused by the iwl3945 not loading properly beforehand:

```
iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux,

1.0.0

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: iwlwifi-3945.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwl3945: Could not read microcode: -2

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:00.0 disabled

iwl3945: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -2
```

But as I understand, even if it worked now, performance would be far worse than with ipw3945, so I'm also giving up for now and reverting from mac80211 / iwlwifi / iwl3945-ucode to ieee80211 / ipw3945 / ipw3945d / ipw3945-ucode.

----------

## VinzC

Thanks for your comments.

These poor performances (and the lockups maybe) are explained by the fact that IPW3945 chipset actually is a software MAC unlike many other wireless adapters, which are real WiFi hardware. Maybe the amount of code that was formerly run by the daemon and is now in the firmware is responsible for the weak transfer rate, I don't know.

Anyway I'm still reluctant on giving iwlwifi a try. Don't hesitate to post your rates if you see something better at any time.

----------

## mikkoc

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Don't hesitate to post your rates if you see something better at any time.

 

VinzC, how do I see my transfer rates? Is there a specific program or something?

You mean transfer rate between LAN PCs?

Also, I've had no problems with p2p so far: I use ktorrent and I download files with many connection but I haven't had any problems..

The only thing I noticed worse than ipw is the Link Quality given by iwconfig.

My laptop is 1 meter from the router, but the Link quality is 85/100. With ipw3945 is always 100/100.

----------

## beatryder

 *mikkoc wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   Don't hesitate to post your rates if you see something better at any time. 
> 
> VinzC, how do I see my transfer rates? Is there a specific program or something?
> 
> You mean transfer rate between LAN PCs?
> ...

 

By using the old method (regulatory daemon and ipw3945) and transferring a large file or group of files over the network. note your average speed, and then try it again with iwlwifi.

At least that's what I would do.

----------

## VinzC

 *mikkoc wrote:*   

> VinzC, how do I see my transfer rates? Is there a specific program or something?

 

As beatryder said, transfer some large files with your favorite filesystem browser (I'm using konqueror, for instance) and... stare for a long period at the displayed rate that the "Copying..." box gives you - Ok, that's not the funniest part of it but that's the way to go  :Smile: . I've been observing the rate for a couple of weeks now and I have got the maximum, I think: about 3MB/s. Note even that value is proportionally below the normal rate of a wired ethernet.

With a 100Mb/s you can get an average 7-8MB/s. So with a 54Mb/s link one could expect 3.7-4.3 MB/s, i.e. 23-47% more...

EDIT: Don't trust the rate peer-to-peer applications give you for they're not accurate enough and don't reflect the true transfer rate in bytes for the network interface.

You might also install an applet, like Superkaramba for KDE, and a network monitor. As these little things query (if I'm right) the network card's statistics directly you'll get a better accuracy on the average rate.

----------

## biboo

My kernel won't compile with mac80211 and I don't understand why.

This the error message I always get when I check mac80211 in the configuration.

```
Root device is (8, 3)

Boot sector 512 bytes.

Setup is 7122 bytes.

System is 2460 kB

Kernel: arch/i386/boot/bzImage is ready  (#7)

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 33 modules

ERROR: "ieee80211_ht_agg_queue_add" [net/mac80211/mac80211.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "ieee80211_ht_agg_queue_remove" [net/mac80211/mac80211.ko] undefined!

make[1]: *** [__modpost] Error 1

make: *** [modules] Error 2
```

My kernel config :

```

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211 is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

# CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set
```

I thought a little development time will fix my previous problem with iwlwifi but now I'm stuck on the mac80211 installation step  :Laughing: 

So any idea?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## biboo

Ok found it !

Enabling the CONFIG_NET_SHED did the trick. I found it in the iwlwifi bugzilla.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## agnitio

I'm also having troubles using iwl3945, at boot udev reports, after about 15 seconds of pause when loading the module:

"UDEV: Your system is having problems assigning persistent names"

And then my interface is called wlan0_rename, it works, but is quite annoying. Once, I don't at all know how, I managed to load the iwldriver with modprobe and it managed to rename itself to eth1, but I have not been able to recreate this.

My /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules has the proper information for my card.

Edit: Once again, modprobe -r iwl3945 and then modprobe iwl3945, managed to get my interface renamed to eth1 properly. I still can't figure out why it works occasionally. But at boot it never works. Any hints?

----------

## Ingmarv

 *agnitio wrote:*   

> Edit: Once again, modprobe -r iwl3945 and then modprobe iwl3945, managed to get my interface renamed to eth1 properly. I still can't figure out why it works occasionally. But at boot it never works. Any hints?

 

Do you have ipw3945 compiled in the kernel ? If so, compile it as a module.

Also, if you have selected modules auto-loading (CONFIG_KMOD=y), and you have compiled iwl3945 AND ip3945, both will be loaded.

To prevent this, you should blacklist ipw3945.

In /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist add the following:

```
# Prevent ipw3945 driver with binary regulatory daemon from auto-loading

blacklist ipw3945
```

then do 

```
update-modules
```

----------

## agnitio

I do not have ipw3945 compiled for this kernel version. At first I thought it was ipw3945d's fault since I had that in my default runlevel. But removing it did not solve the problem. I've made sure (by looking at lsmod) that ipw3945 is truly not loaded.

----------

## biboo

I had the same problem with eth1 but when I managed to force the card to name itself as "wlan0" by modifying udev rules in 70-persistent-net.rules, the problem seems to have vanished.

Adding the following line did the trick for me :

```

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="{MAC ADDRESS}", NAME="wlan0"

```

I can now scan the networks with the command "iwlist wlan0 scan" and it seems that I can associate it with a network. I said "it seems" because with my previous wifi card I was able to see if the card was associated by the "unassociated" displayed instead of the "IEEE 802.11g" when the card wasn't. But here, when the driver is loaded, and then unassociated to any network, the iwconfig always shows "IEEE 802.11g". So I'm a bit unnerved.

Here's what I see when I run iwconfig after giving it the informations to connect to my network :

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"{AP_ESSID}"  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: {AP_MAC}

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=off   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Encryption key: {WEP_KEY}

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

But the dhcp won't work as it always ends up by a time out.

I have also a new network device named as "wmaster0_rename". Maybe I should try to rename it as wmaster0...

----------

## deadeyes

for all of you who is interested, I am writing a script that build from the intel iwlwifi source code and also install wpa_supplicant and a dhcp client and configure your wpa, as well creates a script that connects you with your access point.

I write it to compile from the sources from the intel site because that is the only way I got it to work.

It also checks if you have compiled mac80211 in your kernel. I will add more dependencie checking(You need that)

I used kernel sources 2.6.23-rc3 and works great so far.

If I recall correctly this also worked great on my 2.6.22

(all are vanilla sources but should work on gentoo sources too)

I will post it when it is finished with more information.

Greetings

----------

## hoacker

After starting wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd the connection seems to be established correctly (according to iwconfig). 

When I then try to ping the wireless router, the connection is lost. 

Weird: At this moment other machine's connections to this router (BELKIN F5D8231) are killed also.

x86_64, gentoo-sources, wpa_supplicant v0.6.0

modinfo iwl3945:

```

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r5/net/wireless/iwl3945.ko

license:        GPL

author:         Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

version:        1.0.0-1d

description:    Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux

srcversion:     F05712D3E17EA63F07678FF

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004227sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004222sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        mac80211

vermagic:       2.6.22-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 

parm:           antenna:select antenna (1=Main, 2=Aux, default 0 [both]) (int)

parm:           disable:manually disable the radio (default 0 [radio on]) (int)

parm:           hwcrypto:using hardware crypto engine (default 0 [software])

 (int)

parm:           debug:debug output mask (int)

parm:           disable_hw_scan:disable hardware scanning (default 0) (int)

parm:           qos_enable:enable all QoS functionality (int)

```

dmesg:

```

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.0-1d

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Channel 14 [2.4GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 183 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 184 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 185 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 187 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 188 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 189 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 192 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 196 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 7 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 8 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 11 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 12 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 16 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 145 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 149 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 153 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 157 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 161 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Channel 165 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

iwl3945: REPLY_ADD_STA failed

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: WMM queue=2 aci=0 acm=0 aifs=2 cWmin=3 cWmax=7 burst=150

wlan0: WMM queue=3 aci=1 acm=0 aifs=2 cWmin=7 cWmax=15 burst=30

wlan0: WMM queue=1 aci=2 acm=0 aifs=2 cWmin=7 cWmax=15 burst=30

wlan0: WMM queue=0 aci=3 acm=0 aifs=2 cWmin=3 cWmax=7 burst=15

// Here the connection is established

// PING

// And now the rest of the log

wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c (reason=14)

wlan0: deauthenticated

wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c (reason=14)

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c

wlan0: invalid aid value 0; bits 15:14 not set

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c (capab=0x411 status=1 aid=0)

wlan0: AP denied association (code=1)

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c

wlan0: invalid aid value 0; bits 15:14 not set

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c (capab=0x411 status=1 aid=0)

wlan0: AP denied association (code=1)

wlan0: association with AP 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c timed out

iwl3945: ipw going down 

iwl3945: Grabbing access while already held at line 873.

```

wpa_supplicant.conf (same as for kubuntu on the same machine)

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid=****

   scan_ssid=1

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=TKIP

   group=TKIP

   psk=****

}

```

wpa_supplicant -dd:

```

...

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c (ver=1)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): ****

WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=2 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=32

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RX EAPOL from 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=137):  ****

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=127

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x391 (ver=1 keyidx=1 rsvd=0 Group Ack MIC Secure)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=32

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 46

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): ****

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): ****

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): ****

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): ****

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=137): ****

WPA: ignoring 6 bytes after the IEEE 802.1X data

WPA: RX message 1 of Group Key Handshake from 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c (ver=1)

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0 len=32).

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 01 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=2 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=32

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/2

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): ****

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

// Here the connection is established

// PING

// And now the rest of the log

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x1043 ([UP][RUNNING])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID 00:17:3f:3b:61:6c into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: COMPLETED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 1->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

```

Also tried ipw3945 module (showed no interface) and other versions of wpa_supplicant

Anyone got an idea how to fix this?

----------

## VinzC

 *hoacker wrote:*   

> Weird: At this moment other machine's connections to this router (BELKIN F5D8231) are killed also.
> 
> ...
> 
> Anyone got an idea how to fix this?

 

I'd investigate testing against another wireless router instead. Your Linux box might in fact be Ok. Fix that issue first.

----------

## hoacker

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> I'd investigate testing against another wireless router instead.

 

Unfortunately, I've got no other router available to test. Tried the latest source and microcode snapshots from Intel today, with no success.

I switched to ipw3945, which I finally managed to get to work. I may be giving iwl3945 an other try later or if an other router is available for testing.

----------

## MoinMan

Quick performance note using netio from lan to laptop: 

Laptop is running iwl3945 0.1.14 / mac80211 10.0.0 from intel site (patched kernel) and is connected to a wrt54gs with wpa2 encryption. 

Previously I used the ebuild with in-kernel mac and transmit was limited to about 800KB/s.

```
Please note since benchmark was run from lan: Tx is receiving and Rx is transmit.

Packet size  1k bytes:  2712 KByte/s Tx,  2855 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size  2k bytes:  2999 KByte/s Tx,  2847 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size  4k bytes:  3256 KByte/s Tx,  2865 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size  8k bytes:  3289 KByte/s Tx,  2907 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size 16k bytes:  3292 KByte/s Tx,  2954 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size 32k bytes:  3346 KByte/s Tx,  2973 KByte/s Rx.

```

----------

## Ishiki

"They" are preparing new things for 2.6.23

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=e4c967c6d88ca94365dd8e2a7bbd22eedb8d7ae7

My question is: will it be possible to set Intel card to monitor mode ?

----------

## VinzC

 *MoinMan wrote:*   

> Quick performance note using netio from lan to laptop: 
> 
> Laptop is running iwl3945 0.1.14 / mac80211 10.0.0 from intel site (patched kernel) and is connected to a wrt54gs with wpa2 encryption. 
> 
> Previously I used the ebuild with in-kernel mac and transmit was limited to about 800KB/s.
> ...

 

*That* looks good!

----------

## rmh3093

Here is an experimental hack by gnilor on #ipw2100 to get the LED working on the iwl3945. Please report any problems with this patch to gnilor, no one else!

This patch applies to the git version of the iwlwifi driver.

You will probably need the git version of mac80211 to make the git version of iwlwifi work.

Patch the driver from with in the source dir then run 'make patch_kernel'.

```
diff --git a/origin/iwl-3945.c b/origin/iwl-3945.c

index c0ab886..e516d06 100644

--- a/origin/iwl-3945.c

+++ b/origin/iwl-3945.c

@@ -250,6 +250,9 @@ static void iwl3945_handle_data_packet(struct iwl_priv *priv, int is_data,

    struct iwl_rx_frame_end *rx_end = IWL_RX_END(pkt);

    short len = le16_to_cpu(rx_hdr->len);

 

+   priv->led_packets += le16_to_cpu(rx_hdr->len);

+   iwl_setup_activity_timer(priv);

+

    /* We received data from the HW, so stop the watchdog */

    if (unlikely((len + IWL_RX_FRAME_SIZE) > skb_tailroom(rxb->skb))) {

       IWL_DEBUG_DROP("Corruption detected!\n");

diff --git a/origin/iwl-priv.h b/origin/iwl-priv.h

index 6b490d0..8d1f75e 100644

--- a/origin/iwl-priv.h

+++ b/origin/iwl-priv.h

@@ -127,12 +127,12 @@ struct iwl_priv {

    struct iwl_init_alive_resp card_alive_init;

    struct iwl_alive_resp card_alive;

 

-#ifdef LED

+

    /* LED related variables */

-   struct iwl_activity_blink activity;

+//   struct iwl_activity_blink activity;

    unsigned long led_packets;

    int led_state;

-#endif

+

 

    u16 active_rate;

    u16 active_rate_basic;

diff --git a/origin/iwl3945-base.c b/origin/iwl3945-base.c

index a256ca3..a797df7 100644

--- a/origin/iwl3945-base.c

+++ b/origin/iwl3945-base.c

@@ -189,6 +189,224 @@ static void iwl_print_hex_dump(int level, void *p, u32 len)

 #endif

 }

 

+#define IWL_LED_INTERVAL 1000    //scales the other values 1000 is 1ms units

+#define IWL_LED_ACTIVITY (1<<0)

+#define IWL_LED_LINK (1<<1)

+struct iwl_activity_blink {

+   u16 throughput;      /* threshold in Mbs */

+   u8 off;         /* OFF time in interval units - 0 == always ON if

+             * time_on != 0 */

+   u8 on;         /* ON time in interval units - 0 == OFF */

+};

+

+enum {

+   IWL_LED_LINK_UNINIT = 0,

+   IWL_LED_LINK_RADIOOFF,

+   IWL_LED_LINK_UNASSOCIATED,

+   IWL_LED_LINK_SCANNING,

+   IWL_LED_LINK_ASSOCIATED,

+   IWL_LED_LINK_ROAMING,

+};

+

+struct iwl_link_blink {

+   u16 interval;      /* Number of interval units per second */

+   u8 off;         /* OFF time in interval units - 0 == always ON

+             * if time_on != 0 */

+   u8 on;         /* ON time in interval units - 0 == OFF */

+};

+

+struct iwl_led {

+   u8 time_on; /* ON time in interval units - 0 == OFF */

+   u8 time_off;    /* OFF time in interval units - 0 == always ON if

+         395 * time_on != 0 */

+};

+

+static struct iwl_link_blink link_led_table[] = {

+   [IWL_LED_LINK_RADIOOFF] = {1000, 0, 0},

+   [IWL_LED_LINK_UNASSOCIATED] = {10000, 200, 2},

+   [IWL_LED_LINK_ASSOCIATED] = {1000, 0, 1},

+};

+static inline int iwl_is_rfkill(struct iwl_priv *priv);

+void iwl_setup_activity_timer(struct iwl_priv *priv);

+static void iwl_update_link_led(struct iwl_priv *priv)

+{

+   int state;

+   struct iwl_led_cmd led_cmd = {

+      .id = IWL_LED_LINK,

+   };

+

+//     * If we are in RF KILL then we can't send the LED

+//     * command, so cache that the LED is in the

+//     * RADIOOFF state so we'll turn it back on when

+//     * we come back from RF KILL. 

+   if (iwl_is_rfkill(priv)) {

+      IWL_DEBUG_LED("Not sending LINK LED off cmd in RF KILL.\n");

+      priv->led_state = IWL_LED_LINK_RADIOOFF;

+      return;

+   }

+

+   if (test_bit(STATUS_IN_SUSPEND, &priv->status)) {

+      IWL_DEBUG_LED("Not sending LINK LED off cmd in SUSPEND.\n");

+      priv->led_state = IWL_LED_LINK_RADIOOFF;

+      return;

+   }

+

+   if ( test_bit(STATUS_EXIT_PENDING, &priv->status) ||

+       !test_bit(STATUS_READY, &priv->status))

+      state = IWL_LED_LINK_RADIOOFF;

+   else if (iwl_is_associated(priv))

+      state = IWL_LED_LINK_ASSOCIATED;

+   else

+      state = IWL_LED_LINK_UNASSOCIATED;

+

+   if (state == priv->led_state)

+      return;

+

+   led_cmd.interval = link_led_table[state].interval;

+   led_cmd.on = link_led_table[state].on;

+   led_cmd.off = link_led_table[state].off;

+

+   priv->led_state = state;

+

+

+   IWL_DEBUG_LED("On: %d, Off: %d, Interval: %d\n",

+            led_cmd.on, led_cmd.off, led_cmd.interval);

+

+   iwl_send_cmd_pdu(priv, REPLY_LEDS_CMD,

+          sizeof(struct iwl_led_cmd), &led_cmd);

+

+}

+

+static struct iwl_activity_blink activity_led_table[] = {

+   {300, 25, 25},

+   {200, 40, 40},

+   {100, 55, 55},

+   {70, 65, 65},

+   {50, 75, 75},

+   {20, 85, 85},

+   {10, 95, 95},

+   {5, 110, 110},

+   {1, 130, 130},

+   {0, 167, 167},

+};

+

+/*

+  set to correct blink rate. set to solid blink we can not find correct

+  rate value or the blink valus exceed the blink threshold

+*/

+static void get_led_blink_rate(struct iwl_priv *priv,

+                struct iwl_activity_blink *blink)

+{

+   //Adjust to Mbs throughput table 

+   u32 bit_count = (priv->led_packets * 10) >> 17;

+   u32 index = 0;

+

+//     * If < 1mbs then just quick blink over long duration to

+//     * indicate "some" activity 

+   if (!bit_count) {

+      blink->on = 10;

+      blink->off = 200;

+      return;

+   }

+

+   while ((bit_count <= activity_led_table[index].throughput) &&

+          index < ARRAY_SIZE(activity_led_table))

+      index++;

+

+   if (index == ARRAY_SIZE(activity_led_table)) {

+      blink->on = 1;   //turn on 

+      blink->off = 0;   // never turn off 

+      return;

+   }

+

+   blink->on = activity_led_table[index].on;

+   blink->off = activity_led_table[index].off;

+

+}

+

+#define IWL_ACTIVITY_PERIOD msecs_to_jiffies(100)

+

+static void iwl_update_activity_led(struct iwl_priv *priv)

+{

+   static struct iwl_activity_blink last_blink = { 0, 0, 0 };

+   struct iwl_activity_blink blink;

+   struct iwl_led_cmd led_cmd = {

+      .id = IWL_LED_ACTIVITY,

+      .interval = IWL_LED_INTERVAL,

+   };

+

+   // If configured to not use LEDs or LEDs are disabled,

+   // then we don't toggle a activity led 

+   if (test_bit(STATUS_EXIT_PENDING, &priv->status)) {

+      blink.on = blink.off = 0;

+   } else {

+      IWL_DEBUG_LED("total Tx/Rx bytes = %lu\n", priv->led_packets);

+      get_led_blink_rate(priv, &blink);

+      priv->led_packets = 0;

+   }

+

+   if (last_blink.on != blink.on || last_blink.off != blink.off) {

+      last_blink = blink;

+      IWL_DEBUG_LED("Blink rate: %d On, %d Off, at %d interval.\n",

+           blink.on, blink.off, led_cmd.interval);

+

+      led_cmd.off = blink.off;

+      led_cmd.on = blink.on;

+

+      iwl_send_cmd_pdu(priv, REPLY_LEDS_CMD,

+             sizeof(struct iwl_led_cmd), &led_cmd);

+   }

+

+}

+

+void iwl_setup_activity_timer(struct iwl_priv *priv)

+{

+   if (priv->activity_timer_active)

+      return;

+

+   priv->activity_timer_active = 1;

+   queue_delayed_work(priv->workqueue, &priv->activity_timer,

+            IWL_ACTIVITY_PERIOD);

+

+}

+

+static void iwl_bg_activity_timer(struct work_struct *work)

+{

+   struct iwl_priv *priv =

+       container_of(work, struct iwl_priv, activity_timer.work);

+

+   if (test_bit(STATUS_EXIT_PENDING, &priv->status))

+      return;

+

+   mutex_lock(&priv->mutex);

+

+   iwl_update_activity_led(priv);

+

+   // If we haven't Tx/Rx any packets, then don't bother

+   // running this timer any more until we do one of those things 

+   if (!priv->led_packets)

+      priv->activity_timer_active = 0;

+   else

+      queue_delayed_work(priv->workqueue,

+               &priv->activity_timer, IWL_ACTIVITY_PERIOD);

+

+   mutex_unlock(&priv->mutex);

+

+}

+

+static void iwl_bg_update_link_led(struct work_struct *data)

+{

+   struct iwl_priv *priv = container_of(data, struct iwl_priv, update_link_led);

+

+   if (test_bit(STATUS_EXIT_PENDING, &priv->status))

+      return;

+

+   mutex_lock(&priv->mutex);

+   iwl_update_link_led(priv);

+   mutex_unlock(&priv->mutex);

+

+}

+

 /*************** DMA-QUEUE-GENERAL-FUNCTIONS  *****

  * DMA services

  *

@@ -1191,7 +1409,7 @@ static int iwl_commit_rxon(struct iwl_priv *priv)

    if (rc) {

       IWL_ERROR("Error setting HW rate table: %02X\n", rc);

       return -EIO;

-   }

+   }   

 

    return 0;

 }

@@ -2293,6 +2511,8 @@ static void iwl_sequence_reset(struct iwl_priv *priv)

    priv->last_packet_time = 0;

 

    iwl_scan_cancel(priv);

+   iwl_update_link_led(priv);

+   

 }

 

 #define MAX_UCODE_BEACON_INTERVAL   1024

@@ -2733,6 +2953,7 @@ static int iwl_get_sta_id(struct iwl_priv *priv, struct ieee80211_hdr *hdr)

 static int iwl_tx_skb(struct iwl_priv *priv,

             struct sk_buff *skb, struct ieee80211_tx_control *ctl)

 {

+   int frame_len = skb->len;

    struct ieee80211_hdr *hdr = (struct ieee80211_hdr *)skb->data;

    struct iwl_tfd_frame *tfd;

    u32 *control_flags;

@@ -2916,6 +3137,9 @@ static int iwl_tx_skb(struct iwl_priv *priv,

       ieee80211_stop_queue(priv->hw, ctl->queue);

    }

 

+        priv->led_packets += frame_len;

+        iwl_setup_activity_timer(priv);

+

    return 0;

 

 drop_unlock:

@@ -2992,6 +3216,7 @@ static void iwl_radio_kill_sw(struct iwl_priv *priv, int disable_radio)

            disable_radio ? "OFF" : "ON");

 

    if (disable_radio) {

+      iwl_update_link_led(priv);

       iwl_scan_cancel(priv);

       /* FIXME: This is a workaround for AP */

       if (priv->iw_mode != IEEE80211_IF_TYPE_AP) {

@@ -3730,6 +3955,8 @@ static void iwl_rx_scan_complete_notif(struct iwl_priv *priv,

    IWL_DEBUG_INFO("Scan took %dms\n",

       jiffies_to_msecs(elapsed_jiffies(priv->scan_start, jiffies)));

 

+   queue_work(priv->workqueue, &priv->update_link_led);

+

    queue_work(priv->workqueue, &priv->scan_completed);

 

    return;

@@ -6219,6 +6446,7 @@ static void iwl_alive_start(struct iwl_priv *priv)

    priv->notif_missed_beacons = 0;

    set_bit(STATUS_READY, &priv->status);

 

+   iwl_update_link_led(priv);

    iwl3945_reg_txpower_periodic(priv);

 

    IWL_DEBUG_INFO("ALIVE processing complete.\n");

@@ -6241,12 +6469,17 @@ static void __iwl_down(struct iwl_priv *priv)

    struct ieee80211_conf *conf = NULL;

 

    IWL_DEBUG_INFO(DRV_NAME " is going down\n");

-

+   

    conf = ieee80211_get_hw_conf(priv->hw);

 

    if (!exit_pending)

       set_bit(STATUS_EXIT_PENDING, &priv->status);

 

+   priv->led_packets = 0;

+   if (!(priv->status & STATUS_FW_ERROR) && iwl_is_alive(priv)) {

+      iwl_update_link_led(priv);

+      iwl_update_activity_led(priv);

+   }

    iwl_clear_stations_table(priv);

 

    /* Unblock any waiting calls */

@@ -6463,7 +6696,7 @@ static void iwl_bg_rf_kill(struct work_struct *work)

       if (!test_bit(STATUS_EXIT_PENDING, &priv->status))

          queue_work(priv->workqueue, &priv->restart);

    } else {

-

+      priv->led_state = IWL_LED_LINK_RADIOOFF;

       if (!test_bit(STATUS_RF_KILL_HW, &priv->status))

          IWL_DEBUG_RF_KILL("Can not turn radio back on - "

                  "disabled by SW switch\n");

@@ -6692,6 +6925,8 @@ static void iwl_bg_request_scan(struct work_struct *data)

    return;

 

  done:

+   if (!rc)

+      iwl_update_link_led(priv);

    /* inform mac80211 sacn aborted */

    queue_work(priv->workqueue, &priv->scan_completed);

    mutex_unlock(&priv->mutex);

@@ -7476,7 +7711,7 @@ static void iwl_mac_reset_tsf(struct ieee80211_hw *hw)

    priv->only_active_channel = 0;

 

    iwl_set_rate(priv);

-

+   

    mutex_unlock(&priv->mutex);

 

    IWL_DEBUG_MAC80211("leave\n");

@@ -8198,10 +8433,13 @@ static void iwl_setup_deferred_work(struct iwl_priv *priv)

    INIT_WORK(&priv->abort_scan, iwl_bg_abort_scan);

    INIT_WORK(&priv->rf_kill, iwl_bg_rf_kill);

    INIT_WORK(&priv->beacon_update, iwl_bg_beacon_update);

+   INIT_WORK(&priv->update_link_led, iwl_bg_update_link_led);

+

    INIT_DELAYED_WORK(&priv->post_associate, iwl_bg_post_associate);

    INIT_DELAYED_WORK(&priv->init_alive_start, iwl_bg_init_alive_start);

    INIT_DELAYED_WORK(&priv->alive_start, iwl_bg_alive_start);

    INIT_DELAYED_WORK(&priv->scan_check, iwl_bg_scan_check);

+   INIT_DELAYED_WORK(&priv->activity_timer, iwl_bg_activity_timer);

 

    iwl_hw_setup_deferred_work(priv);

 

@@ -8216,6 +8454,7 @@ static void iwl_cancel_deferred_work(struct iwl_priv *priv)

    cancel_delayed_work(&priv->scan_check);

    cancel_delayed_work(&priv->alive_start);

    cancel_delayed_work(&priv->post_associate);

+   cancel_delayed_work(&priv->activity_timer);

    cancel_work_sync(&priv->beacon_update);

 }

 
```

----------

## VinzC

(I just startled me)

Goodness! The CPU is also used to have the WiFi LED Blink  :Shocked:  !? Damn, does the IPW3945 chipset also require the CPU to modulate the carrier wave?... Apart from a single RF oscillator, what is inside that chip, in fact?  :Twisted Evil:  (I understand what is a cheap...set  :Laughing:  )

----------

## swimmer

Are there any efforts for iwl4965 as well?

Greetz

swimmer

----------

## wizard69

 *Quote:*   

> Are there any efforts for iwl4965 as well? 

 

I haven got round to testing it yet my new Dell Vostro 1700 is being delivered on Monday. So hopefully some updates next week but it should work there is firmware available on Intel's site

http://intellinuxwireless.org/iwlwifi/downloads/iwlwifi-4965-ucode-4.44.17.tgz

The installation method should be the same as with the ipw3945. In another thread on this forum i read that there was a use flag for iwl4965. Just checked it there is a use flag.

```
ipw4965      : Add support for the IPW4965 wireless card
```

So give it a try and let me know if it works.

Cheers Wizard

----------

## beatryder

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> Here is an experimental hack by gnilor on #ipw2100 to get the LED working on the iwl3945. Please report any problems with this patch to gnilor, no one else!
> 
> This patch applies to the git version of the iwlwifi driver.
> 
> You will probably need the git version of mac80211 to make the git version of iwlwifi work.
> ...

 

Any chance this could be applied via an ebuild?

----------

## majeru

hello,

is there a way to make the gentoo networking scripts not to run wpa_supplicant in Monitor mode (it does that automatically by adding the -W switch to the command provided in /etc/conf.d/net, among other extra options such as the pid. you can see in all of them with ps aux|grep wpa_supplicant )

this is what I get:

/sbin/wpa_supplicant -Dwext -w -B -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -C/var/run/wpa_supplicant -W -W -B -iwlan0 -P/var/run/wpa_supplicant-wlan0.pid

green: what i have in /etc/conf.d/net

blue: added by the gentoo initscripts

red: the flags tkat cause the failure

the problem with that -W flag is that it makes wpa_supplicant wait for the card to enter that Monitor mode, which is unsupported by the driver, hence it will wait forever and the connection won't start.

running wpa_supplicant by hand, without the -W flags works flawlessly, but it would be nice if one could find a way to correct the initscripts.

regards, 

cristi

----------

## dotxp

Hi all!

Thanks for the large collection about the iwl drivers! I'm using the latest (masked) versions of net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode (4.44.17) and net-wireless/iwlwifi (1.0.0_p1) from portage together with the latest gentoo-sources (2.6.22-r7) to drive the wifi card in my T61p. The driver seems to work fine after the last upgrade, before that I had different issues with association hangs and kernel panics.

The only problem I'm still experiencing is, that I get really bad transfer stats, like about 200-300 kb/s in my local network, which is 802.11g and the maschines I used to measure transfer rates are attached with 100MBit. The issue does not seem to be dependant on the encryption method, it occurs no matter if I use WEP or WPA encryption and even if I connect nonencrypted. Using my old T43p with its IPW2200 I get best transfer rates and connection speed.

I've no real clue how I could debug this issue, so I hope anyone here has? I'll try to provide as much info about my system as possible. If anything is missing that might help you to help me analyze the issue, please let me know!

```

dotxp@tango /usr/src/linux $ eix iwl

* net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode

     Available versions:  [M]2.14.4

     Homepage:            http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

     Description:         Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection ucode

[I] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode

     Available versions:  {M}4.44.15 {M}4.44.17

     Installed versions:  4.44.17(19:37:59 09/12/07)

     Homepage:            http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

     Description:         Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection ucode

[I] net-wireless/iwlwifi

     Available versions:  [M]0.0.39 [M]1.0.0 {M}1.0.0_p1 {ipw3945 ipw4965 kernel_linux}

     Installed versions:  1.0.0_p1(15:00:04 09/26/07)(ipw4965 kernel_linux -ipw3945)

     Homepage:            http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

     Description:         Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Drivers

Found 3 matches.

```

```

dotxp@tango ~ $ sudo iwconfig 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"dotxp"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.447 GHz  Access Point: 00:1C:10:12:70:21   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Encryption key:C7D7-8726-CE33-4F25-7BD6-EC09-06

          Link Quality=76/100  Signal level=-40 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```

dotxp@tango /usr/src/linux $ sudo dmesg |grep iwl

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.0.0-1d

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Channel 14 [2.4GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 183 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 184 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 185 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 187 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 188 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 189 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 192 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 196 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 7 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 8 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 11 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 12 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 16 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 34 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 38 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 42 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 46 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 145 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 149 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 153 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 157 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 161 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 165 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

iwl4965: Unhandled INTA bits 0x04000000

iwl4965: Disabled INTA bits 0x04000000 were pending

iwl4965:    with FH_INT = 0x00010000

iwl4965: REPLY_CT_KILL_CONFIG_CMD succeeded

iwl4965: REPLY_ADD_STA failed

iwl4965: REPLY_ADD_STA failed

...

```

```

dotxp@tango /usr/src/linux $ sudo modinfo iwl4965

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r7/net/wireless/iwl4965.ko

license:        GPL

author:         Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

version:        1.0.0-1d

description:    Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux

srcversion:     CA7323F45EF984560800FC0

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004230sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004229sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.22-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload CORE2 

parm:           antenna:select antenna (1=Main, 2=Aux, default 0 [both]) (int)

parm:           disable:manually disable the radio (default 0 [radio on]) (int)

parm:           hwcrypto:using hardware crypto engine (default 0 [software])

 (int)

parm:           debug:debug output mask (int)

parm:           disable_hw_scan:disable hardware scanning (default 0) (int)

parm:           qos_enable:enable all QoS functionality (int)

```

```

Sep 26 15:08:37 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists.

Sep 26 15:08:37 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Updating VPN Connections...

Sep 26 15:08:37 tango NetworkManager: <info>  SWITCH: no current connection, found better connection 'wlan0'.

Sep 26 15:08:37 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Will activate connection 'wlan0/dotxp'.

Sep 26 15:08:37 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Device wlan0 activation scheduled...

Sep 26 15:08:37 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) started...

Sep 26 15:08:37 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Sep 26 15:08:37 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Sep 26 15:08:37 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Sep 26 15:08:37 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Sep 26 15:08:37 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Sep 26 15:08:37 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'dotxp' is encrypted, but NO valid key exists.  New key needed.

Sep 26 15:08:37 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) New wireless user key requested for network 'dotxp'.

Sep 26 15:08:37 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Sep 26 15:08:46 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) New wireless user key for network 'dotxp' received.

Sep 26 15:08:46 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Sep 26 15:08:46 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Sep 26 15:08:46 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Sep 26 15:08:46 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Sep 26 15:08:46 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Sep 26 15:08:46 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'dotxp' is encrypted, and a key exists.  No new key needed.

Sep 26 15:08:48 tango NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'INTERFACE_ADD wlan0         wext    /var/run/wpa_supplicant '

Sep 26 15:08:48 tango NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Sep 26 15:08:48 tango NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'AP_SCAN 1'

Sep 26 15:08:48 tango NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Sep 26 15:08:48 tango NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'ADD_NETWORK'

Sep 26 15:08:48 tango NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was '0'

Sep 26 15:08:48 tango NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 ssid 646f747870'

Sep 26 15:08:48 tango NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Sep 26 15:08:48 tango NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 key_mgmt NONE'

Sep 26 15:08:48 tango NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Sep 26 15:08:48 tango NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 wep_key0 <key>'

Sep 26 15:08:48 tango NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Sep 26 15:08:48 tango NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 wep_tx_keyidx 0'

Sep 26 15:08:48 tango NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Sep 26 15:08:48 tango NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'ENABLE_NETWORK 0'

Sep 26 15:08:48 tango NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Sep 26 15:08:48 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Sep 26 15:08:50 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to access point 'dotxp'.

Sep 26 15:08:50 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Sep 26 15:08:50 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Sep 26 15:08:51 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCP transaction.

Sep 26 15:08:51 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Sep 26 15:08:51 tango NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 12 (successfully started) for interface wlan0

Sep 26 15:08:52 tango NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 1 (starting) for interface wlan0

Sep 26 15:08:53 tango NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 2 (bound) for interface wlan0

Sep 26 15:08:53 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) scheduled...

Sep 26 15:08:53 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) started...

Sep 26 15:08:54 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Retrieved the following IP4 configuration from the DHCP daemon:

Sep 26 15:08:54 tango NetworkManager: <info>    address 192.168.0.48

Sep 26 15:08:54 tango NetworkManager: <info>    netmask 255.255.255.0

Sep 26 15:08:54 tango NetworkManager: <info>    broadcast 192.168.0.255

Sep 26 15:08:54 tango NetworkManager: <info>    gateway 192.168.0.1

Sep 26 15:08:54 tango NetworkManager: <info>    nameserver 192.168.0.1

Sep 26 15:08:54 tango NetworkManager: <info>    hostname 'tango'

Sep 26 15:08:54 tango NetworkManager: <info>    domain name 'schlitt.info'

Sep 26 15:08:54 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

Sep 26 15:08:54 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) complete.

Sep 26 15:08:54 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

Sep 26 15:08:55 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Setting hostname to 'tango'

Sep 26 15:08:55 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Finish handler scheduled.

Sep 26 15:08:55 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

Sep 26 15:08:55 tango NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) successful, device activated.

Sep 26 17:30:11 tango NetworkManager: <debug> [1190820611.651302] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4b4_6830_DEF107679C83').

Sep 26 17:30:11 tango NetworkManager: <debug> [1190820611.691929] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4b4_6830_DEF107679C83_if0').

Sep 26 17:30:16 tango NetworkManager: <debug> [1190820616.659510] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4b4_6830_DEF107679C83_if0_scsi_host').

Sep 26 17:30:16 tango NetworkManager: <debug> [1190820616.660601] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4b4_6830_DEF107679C83_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0').

Sep 26 17:30:16 tango NetworkManager: <debug> [1190820616.714485] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1031GAS_DEF107679C83_0_0').

Sep 26 17:30:16 tango NetworkManager: <debug> [1190820616.750272] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_5c8c0ab0_0ec7_4502_8b73_c88a2d898f33').

Sep 26 17:44:09 tango NetworkManager: <debug> [1190821449.741669] nm_hal_device_removed(): Device removed (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4b4_6830_DEF107679C83_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0').

Sep 26 17:44:09 tango NetworkManager: <debug> [1190821449.741799] nm_hal_device_removed(): Device removed (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4b4_6830_DEF107679C83_if0_scsi_host').

Sep 26 17:44:09 tango NetworkManager: <debug> [1190821449.741876] nm_hal_device_removed(): Device removed (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_5c8c0ab0_0ec7_4502_8b73_c88a2d898f33').

Sep 26 17:44:09 tango NetworkManager: <debug> [1190821449.741949] nm_hal_device_removed(): Device removed (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1031GAS_DEF107679C83_0_0').

Sep 26 17:44:09 tango NetworkManager: <debug> [1190821449.745585] nm_hal_device_removed(): Device removed (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4b4_6830_DEF107679C83_if0').

Sep 26 17:44:09 tango NetworkManager: <debug> [1190821449.748730] nm_hal_device_removed(): Device removed (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4b4_6830_DEF107679C83').

```

```

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

# ...

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

# ...

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda2"

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y

# ...

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=m

# ...

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# ...

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# ...

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_BAY=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# ...

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# ...

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

# ...

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

# ...

```

Thanks in advance for any tip!

Cheers!

Toby

----------

## tbacav

 *hoacker wrote:*   

> After starting wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd the connection seems to be established correctly (according to iwconfig). 
> 
> When I then try to ping the wireless router, the connection is lost. 
> 
> Weird: At this moment other machine's connections to this router (BELKIN F5D8231) are killed also.
> ...

 

Exact same issue here, only happens when using encryption. Works fine without encryption, works fine with ipw3945 and encryption. Also works under windows with both this laptop and my gf's laptop (Broadcom a/b/g). Router is a netgear DG834G-v3.

x86, gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r8, modular mac80211, iwlwifi-1.0.0_p1, iwl3945-ucode-2.14.4, wpa_supplicant-0.5.8

No time to try anything at the moment.

----------

## pinopineta

I've a Dell Precision M4300 which have a  minicard intel 4965AGN and with iwlwifi and use flag iwl4965, the card work fine for me. =)   :Cool: 

----------

## jabol

I've just yesterday configured iwlwifi on my laptop with iwl3945 on gentoo-source-2.6.22. It seems to work well. Luckily my neighbor has a access point installed, so I could actually test the whole thing  :Twisted Evil:  .

Btw. I never managed to get ipw3945 to work.

----------

## reify

I am trying to get iwlwifi away on a t61p thinkpad. I am stopped because the device is not being recognised. I am using the latest drivers from portage;  mac80211 is loaded as a module from kernel sources.

The relevant part of dmesg seems to be the last line

```
nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.0.0-1d

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.11  Wed Jun 13 18:21:22 PDT 2007

iwl4965: Channel 14 [2.4GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 183 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 184 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 185 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 187 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 188 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 189 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 192 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 196 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 7 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 8 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 11 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 12 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 16 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 34 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 38 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 42 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 46 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 145 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 149 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 153 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 157 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 161 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Channel 165 [5.2GHz] is Tx only -- skipping.

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

wmaster0: Failed to initialize wep

iwl4965: Failed to register network device (error -12)
```

Anyone got any idea how to get past this one?

Ta

----------

## gnilor

IIRC that error is usually related to cryptographic modules not loading correctly

some kernels/mac80211 combinations had problems with that. Can you check an lsmod for these modules

aes michael_mic ecb blk_cipher arc4 if they aren't build in you might want to try having them loaded before

loading iwlwifi

About that led patch, it really isn't supposed to be used by many people. It's something i wrote together, but

it has many problems:

- energy waster (as somebody already pointed out)

- not integrated with mac80211 leds 

- not endian safe

- reassociating will mess thinks up

- it may kill your children

- it's just a copy paste from other sourcecode, ipwraw mainly and then integrated a tiny bit

it's more a quick fix for those people who are depressed when the little light doesn't go blinky  :Smile:  The intel

developers have stated several times before they'll implement this, but it just isn't hight priority right now.

----------

## HammerFall

Hi!

 *hoacker wrote:*   

> After starting wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd the connection seems to be established correctly (according to iwconfig). 
> 
> When I then try to ping the wireless router, the connection is lost. 
> 
> Weird: At this moment other machine's connections to this router (BELKIN F5D8231) are killed also.
> ...

 

I can also confirm this issue with an Intel Thinkpad R61 and the built-in Intel iwl4965 card. I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.23 on x86. The card connects and fails with the same error, killing all other connected wlan-clients on the router. This time it is a Fritz Box Phone WLAN 7170 with actual firmware, encryption is WPA/TKIP. Connecting to an Linux box with prism card as an AP works with WEP (only getting 1 Mbit, but hey- it works).

Any ideas - I may not agree that this is a router issue, as we are now having three different ones with the same problem?

----------

## HammerFall

Additionally:

setting encryption to WPA2 does NOT kick out other clients, but results in high package loss.

Anyone else?

----------

## mikkoc

For some months now I've been having this problem: sometimes the card (I think) randomly disconnects and I have to restart it with 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
```

I find this in dmesg:

```

iwl3945: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000008.

iwl3945: Error Reply type 0x00000001 cmd UNKNOWN (0x30) seq 0x0040 ser 0x00000030

iwl3945: Can't stop Rx DMA.
```

I've been upgrading the driver every time a new version comes out, hoping this would get fixed, but still, this happens with the latest version too, iwlwifi-1.1.21.

```
modinfo iwl3945

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r3/net/wireless/iwl3945.ko

license:        GPL

author:         Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

version:        1.1.21

description:    Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux

srcversion:     01B4F79717199F1A09746EA

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004227sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004222sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        mac80211,firmware_class

vermagic:       2.6.22-gentoo-r3 SMP mod_unload

parm:           antenna:select antenna (1=Main, 2=Aux, default 0 [both]) (int)

parm:           disable:manually disable the radio (default 0 [radio on]) (int)

parm:           hwcrypto:using hardware crypto engine (default 0 [software])

 (int)

parm:           debug:debug output mask (int)

parm:           disable_hw_scan:disable hardware scanning (default 0) (int)

parm:           queues_num:number of hw queues. (int)

parm:           qos_enable:enable all QoS functionality (int)
```

Anyone has this problem?

----------

## napoleonb

Hello all,

As per VinzC request, I'm posting my problem and solution to make WPA2 work with the iwl4965 driver. After modifying the wpa_supplicant.conf file and passing all kind of option combinations to dhcpcd for a numerous number of times and not being succesful (I could have a WPA(1) connection to my AP working but with WPA2, although the connection seemed to complete succesfully, I couldn't manage to get an IP working on the wlan0 interface), I decided to change a couple of things in the kernel that fixed the problem (for me):

```
1) Activated the "QoS and/or fair queueing" option (in Networking --> Networking options --> QoS and/or fair queueing);

2) Deactivated all the Wireless LAN options in Device Drivers --> Network device support --> Wireless LAN.
```

Other remarks:

As far as I know, only:

```
Networking --> Wireless --> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)
```

is required in the Networking --> Wireless options (it will select all the required encryption schemes (aes, arc4 and ecb) and, furthermore, the other (older?) Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack is not required at all. Also, everything was selected as a module where applicable.

Reference thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-614189.html

----------

## andriy155

I am just wondering, has anyone been able to resolve the problem with wpa_supplicant reporting earlier?

When I attempt to initialise my wifi0, I am getting:

```

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Stopping dhcpcd on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                                                                  [ ok ]uth param 5 value 0x1 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

```

 If I specify the driver (iwl3945) in /etc/conf.d/net, the script tells me that this driver is not supported by wpa_supplicant:

```
 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Unsupported driver 'iwl3945'.

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'                                                                                   [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

```

 But it clearly works for some people on this forum. I am using gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r1.

----------

## VinzC

 *andriy155 wrote:*   

> I am just wondering, has anyone been able to resolve the problem with wpa_supplicant reporting earlier?
> 
> ... it clearly works for some people on this forum. I am using gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r1.

 

I'm in the exact same situation. As long as I'm running my old 2.6.19-r4 series I can use an ipw3945 patch, which cannot be applied to 2.6.23 series  :Sad:  . Unfortunately my bluetooth devices do not work with the older kernel and I'm not sure ipw3945 works correctly with 2.6.23 series  :Sad:  . For now I'm stuck with a network cable...

----------

## VinzC

Update

I've downloaded iwlwifi-1.2.0 from intellinuxwireless.org, made iwl3945 module and loaded it following the instructions in the README file. I still get the ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported message (that I'd still like to get rid of) but the card is now functional. I'll wait till next reboot to declare it works  :Smile:  .

----------

## michel7

I have the same error ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

that is why im still using ipw3945 which works pretty perfect ...

----------

## beatryder

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> I have the same error ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported
> 
> that is why im still using ipw3945 which works pretty perfect ...

 

I can deal with the error, as it doesn't seem to affect the operation of the card, also the ipw3945 drivers are not all that tollerant to suspend to ram. Nor are the iwlwifi, but they unload, and reload reliably.

----------

## VinzC

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> I have the same error ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported
> 
> that is why im still using ipw3945 which works pretty perfect ...

 

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> I can deal with the error, as it doesn't seem to affect the operation of the card, also the ipw3945 drivers are not all that tolerant to suspend to ram. Nor are the iwlwifi, but they unload, and reload reliably.

 

Also that error seems to occur only with wpa_supplicant, not with iwconfig.

EDIT: To be accurate, I've had that error with wpa_supplicant, not with iwconfig but I made only one (unsuccessful) attempt to associate with my WPA home network. I didn't insist though.

----------

## michel7

 *beatryder wrote:*   

>  *michel7 wrote:*   I have the same error ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported
> 
> that is why im still using ipw3945 which works pretty perfect ... 
> 
> I can deal with the error, as it doesn't seem to affect the operation of the card, also the ipw3945 drivers are not all that tollerant to suspend to ram. Nor are the iwlwifi, but they unload, and reload reliably.

 

suspend2ram works fine here with ipw3945

----------

## bobert

I have a dell vostro 1500 with the intel 3945abg internal wireless adaptor and I started out using the latest ipw3945 driver from portage following this http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945 howto. Using this driver my wireless connection would drop after an indeterminate amount of time varying between twenty minutes to a few hours. 

After leaving my laptop connected to my wireless router I would always awake to my laptop having disconnected and not being able to reconnect until i reloaded the ipw3945 module usually requiring a reboot. Also, I could not connect to an older wireless access point at my mom's house at all using networkmanager but could only connect manually with iwconfig without all encryption disabled on the access point. 

I was reluctant to switch to the newer iwlwifi driver because of reading reports on various forums about it's relative imaturity/lack of features, slow transfer speeds and dependence on a separate wireless networking stack so i made do without my wireless connection opting to connect through an ethernet connection.

I recently upgraded my kernel to 2.6.23-r3 and decided to configure it with the newer mac80211 wireless stack to try out the iwlwifi driver on the new kernel, I did not remove the ipw3945 driver but have both installed figuring I would switch between the two if i ran into problems. I followed the same howto to emerge the latest iwlwifi + iwl3945-ucode ebuilds and did not have to do any extra configuration at all and i could connect to both my newer wireless router and the older access point on wpa using network manager plus my connection did not drop even after being connected overnight.

The only drawback is that the wireless led on my laptop does not light up even when my wireless connection is up and the kill switch is not fully functional both problems being mentioned in the howto. So far I haven't had any problems with the driver but I feel a slight lag when surfing the net and also pages seem to load slower though I haven't used my wireless connection in such a long time that the perceived slow down could be in comparison to being on my wired connection instead of with the older ipw3945 driver.

I haven't booted in to my older kernel for a while so I haven't been able to run a direct speed comparison between the two but I don't mind a slightly slower connection if it means I don't have to deal with my connection going down unexpectedly while being connected to an nfs share.

----------

## VinzC

 *bobert wrote:*   

> I feel a slight lag when surfing the net and also pages seem to load slower

 

What's your version of iwl3945? I'm using iwl3945-1.2* series (that I built directly from Intel web site, no ebuild involved) and I confirm it's sometimes quite slow to a point that I had to plug the cable back. But I'm using version 1.2 and there have been updates since then.

 *bobert wrote:*   

> The only drawback is that the wireless led on my laptop does not light up

 

Yup. Too bad. But I'm sure they'll update the driver code. There's also a patch that rmh3093 has posted a little earlier in this thread. You might want to try it out.

----------

## bobert

I am using iwlwifi-1.1.21-r1 but will upgrade to 1.2.22 since I noticed that it's just been added to portage. The led issue is not a that big a deal to me as long as my wireless connection is stable though I can't believe that such a trivial seeming thing as getting an led to light up is taking such a long time to resolve.

Edit:

I just upgraded to the 2.6.23-kamikaze5 kernel from the custom-kernels overlay and am using the in-kernel iwl3945 driver module. The led is working now and my wireless connection does not spontaneously disconnect anymore. I also noticed that whereas using the iwlwifi driver from portage would result in lower signal levels on my wireless connection and slower transfer speeds the in-kernel module gives me better signal strength and better transfer speeds while copying files to and from my nfs server. I haven't really tested the kill switch though since I never use it.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## VinzC

 *bobert wrote:*   

> I just upgraded to the 2.6.23-kamikaze5 kernel from the custom-kernels overlay and am using the in-kernel iwl3945 driver module. The led is working now and my wireless connection does not spontaneously disconnect anymore. I also noticed that whereas using the iwlwifi driver from portage would result in lower signal levels on my wireless connection and slower transfer speeds the in-kernel module gives me better signal strength and better transfer speeds while copying files to and from my nfs server. I haven't really tested the kill switch though since I never use it.

 

Did you also get rid of wpa_supplicant ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported messages? BTW I've just checked a punctual download with iwlwifi-1.2.22 from portage: I was trying to download a large file (300MB) from a server in the same LAN using scp and it was doing only 200KB/sec  :Shocked:  ! I expected at least some 2MB/sec instead...

EDIT: it looked like a temporary network performance drop on iwlwifi but still...

----------

## VinzC

 *bobert wrote:*   

> I just upgraded to the 2.6.23-kamikaze5 kernel from the custom-kernels overlay and am using the in-kernel iwl3945 driver module. [...]

 

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Did you also get rid of wpa_supplicant ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported messages?

 

Gave kamikaze sources a try. It looks like that message is still present...

----------

## hoacker

 *bobert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I just upgraded to the 2.6.23-kamikaze5 kernel from the custom-kernels overlay and am using the in-kernel iwl3945 driver module.

 

Info: Zen-sources (the successor of the kamikaze series that is not continued) should include a more recent iwl3945 module. If anyone is interested, try it. I'm still using in-kernel ipw3945 and may give iwlwifi a try (again) after christmas....

----------

## hoacker

 *hoacker wrote:*   

> After starting wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd the connection seems to be established correctly (according to iwconfig). 
> 
> When I then try to ping the wireless router, the connection is lost. 
> 
> Weird: At this moment other machine's connections to this router (BELKIN F5D8231) are killed also.
> ...

 

This problem has disappeared for me with the latest iwl3945 in-kernel module of zen-sources (rc6-zen0), iwl3945-ucode-2.14.1.5 and wpa_supplicant 0.6.0. Transfer speed is similar to ipw3945 (~350kb/s -> slow DSL here at home).

----------

## zipf

I am currently using 2.6.24-r5-git5 with the in kernel iwl3945 module and everything works flawlessly besides the lack of led.

I've found no difference between transfer speeds of ipw3945 and iwl3945.

Has anyone managed to get around the led issue without using patches which draw excessive power?

I would revert to ipw3945, though from my understanding it draws more power than iwl3945 and that's the last thing my laptop needs.

----------

## VinzC

I am particularly puzzled by people saying the LED draws too much energy... To my knowledge a LED like this can consume up to 25mA, which is a high maximum. An ordinary LED can consume around 5-10mA and still be quite bright.

WiFi however can draw much energy. I don't know the average current that a WiFi circuit draws from the battery but I expect it's much more than a single LED.

OTOH a laptop can eat up to 1200mA or 1500mA. Honestly, trying to spare a few mA compared to that of the laptop itself looks nothing but... nonsense to me.

Does anybody have some figures to point out for I'm very curious to check the power consumption between the LED and the WiFi circuitry?

----------

## Bluespear

1.2.23 is out since the 25th December: http://intellinuxwireless.org/

----------

## swimmer

OK - iwlwifi-1.2.23 with iwl4965-ucode-4.44.1.20 on any gentoo-sources-2.6.23 works flawless but I'm still forced to 54 Mb/s aka .11g :-/

Did anyone achieve higher rates already? Please give me a hint!  :Wink: 

Greetz

swimmer

PS: My router is a D-Link DIR-655 btw ...

----------

## mikkoc

Iwlwifi is now included into 2.6.24 kernel   :Very Happy: 

But I was wondering: which version of the driver does the kernel use?

The changelog says:

 *Quote:*   

> Author: Zhu Yi <yi.zhu@intel.com>
> 
> Date:   Thu Sep 27 11:27:44 2007 +0800
> 
>     [PATCH] iwlwifi: Update iwlwifi version stamp to 1.1.17
> ...

 

I'm asking because on http://intellinuxwireless.org/ and portage last version is 1.2.23

If the kernel really uses 1.1.17, would it be better to keep using the newer version instead?

----------

## hoacker

 *mikkoc wrote:*   

> Iwlwifi is now included into 2.6.24 kernel  
> 
> But I was wondering: which version of the driver does the kernel use?
> 
> 

 

From comparing the logs of linus' git and intel's git I'd say that the kernel driver is close to (if not is) 1.2.23.

linus' git: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux%2Fkernel%2Fgit%2Ftorvalds%2Flinux-2.6.git&a=search&h=HEAD&st=commit&s=iwl

intel's git: http://intellinuxwireless.org/repos/?p=iwlwifi.git;a=summary

----------

## Bluespear

I installed the 2.6.24 kernel with the included iwlwifi driver. Everything works good with ipw3945 module. (the only problems I've had were with alsa drivers changes)

----------

## chris.c.hogan

Under 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 with iwlwifi-1.2.2, I have my 3945ABG working. It's not perfect. It doesn't start automatically. It is in the default runlevel. However, it produces an error at that point. I have to login to get it to start with /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start. It also drops connection if it hasn't been used in over 30 minutes.

I was excited to see the driver make it into 2.6.24. So I tried it out tonight. However, I'm not having any luck with it. It still fails while loading the default runlevel. However, it also fails after login with an error I've never seen before:

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0                   [ !! ]

```

Dmesg shows:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [  127.849731] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
> 
> [  128.401880] iwl3945: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.
> ...

 

As I said, works alright under 2.6.22, doesn't under 2.6.24. Any ideas?

----------

## mikkoc

 *hoacker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> From comparing the logs of linus' git and intel's git I'd say that the kernel driver is close to (if not is) 1.2.23.
> 
> linus' git: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux%2Fkernel%2Fgit%2Ftorvalds%2Flinux-2.6.git&a=search&h=HEAD&st=commit&s=iwl
> ...

 

Thanks a lot  :Very Happy: 

----------

## optiluca

 *chris.c.hogan wrote:*   

> Under 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 with iwlwifi-1.2.2, I have my 3945ABG working. It's not perfect. It doesn't start automatically. It is in the default runlevel. However, it produces an error at that point. I have to login to get it to start with /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start. It also drops connection if it hasn't been used in over 30 minutes.
> 
> I was excited to see the driver make it into 2.6.24. So I tried it out tonight. However, I'm not having any luck with it. It still fails while loading the default runlevel. However, it also fails after login with an error I've never seen before:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Identical issue, but during boot it claims it cannot find my access point.  It only does if i am in the same room...  Once it is connected the range is normal.  But if I try to run /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start i get your same error.

Weird   :Confused: 

----------

## TequilaTR

Same issue here with iwl4965. 

I had it running with the iwlwifi ebuild and the usercode under 2.6.23.

----------

## cogent

Just wondering... what is the reason the iwlwifi package is masked? I mean, it's already included in the latest linux kernel.

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah me too, maybe it's not the same version...

----------

## VinzC

Maybe... just because it is now included in the latest stable 2.6.24...

----------

## TequilaTR

Where it obviously works different then the ebuild under 2.6.23...

----------

## devsk

 *chris.c.hogan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
> 
> ...

 I have seen the same error many times with this driver. I have to do this dance of 'stop', rmmod, modprobe and 'start', and even then it may not work.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *devsk wrote:*   

>  *chris.c.hogan wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
> 
> ...

 

This doesn't happen to me using wicd and also iwlwifi. I removed net.eth0 and net.eth1 (net.wlan0 in your case) from the default runlevel and I hadn't problems anymore. Wicd manages the network interfaces now. Symlinks net.eth0 and net.eth1 are linked to net.lo in the /etc/init.d directory on my system at the moment.

It also may be possible to solve that problem, leaving the iwlwifi module to be loaded automatically at boot using the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

----------

## holycow

I've been holding off upgrading to 2.6.24 until yesterday. I'd been using ipw3945, which has worked very well, but I wanted to give iwl3945 a try. After installing the kernel with the recommended CONFIG* entries, iwl3945 worked like a champ on my home WPA-PSK setup. However, I could not get it to associate to the wireless at work, which uses a hidden SSID and WPA PEAP. I searched and found others having a similar problem with hidden SSIDs.

After much debugging and trying various options (in iwl3945 and wpa_supplicant), I finally found a solution that works, so I thought I'd share.

I found that if I enable the iwl3945 option, "hwcrypto=1", and use "ap_scan=1" option (it was set to "ap_scan=2" when using ipw3945) in wpa_supplicant, it would associate to the hidden SSID AP. Finally!!! The only issue I've seen though is error messages from mac80211:

```
Feb 5 10:25:31 myhost mac80211-phy0: failed to set key (2, ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff) to hardware (-22)
```

This error message repeats every 30-60 secs. The wireless connection works, nonetheless.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *holycow wrote:*   

> I've been holding off upgrading to 2.6.24 until yesterday. I'd been using ipw3945, which has worked very well, but I wanted to give iwl3945 a try. After installing the kernel with the recommended CONFIG* entries, iwl3945 worked like a champ on my home WPA-PSK setup. However, I could not get it to associate to the wireless at work, which uses a hidden SSID and WPA PEAP. I searched and found others having a similar problem with hidden SSIDs.
> 
> After much debugging and trying various options (in iwl3945 and wpa_supplicant), I finally found a solution that works, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> I found that if I enable the iwl3945 option, "hwcrypto=1", and use "ap_scan=1" option (it was set to "ap_scan=2" when using ipw3945) in wpa_supplicant, it would associate to the hidden SSID AP. Finally!!! The only issue I've seen though is error messages from mac80211:
> ...

 

Very well, thank you.

I hadn't any particular problem using ipw3945 (apart a random disconnection from the AP) with hidden ESSID. I used wpa_supplicant up to 2 month ago (I don't remember exactly, but I sitched to iwlwifi drivers very recently) and hidden essid, once registered to my wpa_supplicant.conf didn't give me any trouble.

Have you got a solution also for wicd+iwl3945? It seems wicd doesn't want to memorize hidden network. Each time I have to manually go to "hidden network", then insert the ESSID name and click connect. So I can associate to my hidden AP.

----------

## lefou

I'm using iwl3945 driver on my ThinkPad X60s since I upgraded to tuxonice-sources-2.6.24. Before the upgrade I used ipw3945 with tuxonice-sources-2.6.23*. Both solutions work very well with KNetworkManager.

The only problem with the new ipw3945 driver is suspend/resume. The wifi seems to be disabled after a suspend to ram. Unloading before suspend and loading the module after resume doesn't help. No error messages in the kernel logs, just no wiki. Unfortunatelly without the LED I can't see if the wifi is enabled after resume.

Any success stories with suspend+resume+iwl3945? Has anybody else the same problem?

----------

## beatryder

I have had some of the issues you guys have had with your wireless connections.

1) the rmmod && modprobe (modprobe -r is better than rmmod BTW) My solution was this:

```

preup(){

        if [[ ${IFACE} = "eth1" ]]; then

                #Use `find /sys/devices/ -name "rf_kill"` to find the right location for this:        

                echo 0 > /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/rf_kill

                sleep 3

        fi

        return 0;

}

```

And that seems to work for me. If I do have problems I just do:

```

# modprobe -r iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

```

I use modprobe -r because it automagically stops the service for me, saving me a tonne of time  :Very Happy: 

2) For the suspend resume I use the following:

```

### misclaunch

OnSuspend 00 /sbin/modprobe -r iwl3945

OnResume 20 /sbin/modprobe iwl3945

### modules

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

RestartServices net.eth1 net.eth0 bluetooth alsasound acpid 

```

```

#nvidia

acx100

acx_pci

hsfmodem

prism54

bcm4400      2.6.0   2.6.99

emu10k1      2.4.0   2.4.99   2.6.0   2.6.99

forcedeth   2.4.0   2.4.99   2.6.0   2.6.99

@ipw2100   0.0   1.0.2

@ipw2200   0.0   0.20

natsemi      2.6.0   2.6.99

psmouse      2.6.0   2.6.19

rt2400      2.4.0   2.4.99   2.6.0   2.6.99

ehci_hcd   2.6.0   2.6.14

ohci_hcd   2.6.0   2.6.14

uhci_hcd   2.6.0   2.6.14

ehci-hcd   2.4.0   2.4.99

usb-ohci   2.4.0   2.4.99

usb-uhci   2.4.0   2.4.99

snd_ens1370   2.6.0   2.6.99

snd_ens1371   2.6.0   2.6.99

snd_maestro3   2.6.0   2.6.99

@snd_bt_sco   0.0   1.18

en1370      2.6.0   2.6.99

en1371      2.6.0   2.6.99

via_agp      2.6.0   2.6.8

via_rhine   2.6.0   2.6.99

i8042      2.6.10   2.6.99

intel_mch_agp   2.6.0   2.6.99

rt2500      2.6.0   2.6.14

button      2.6.9   2.6.22

speedstep_smi   2.6.12   2.6.99

@ndiswrapper    0.10    0.11

# #383169

ath_pci

# #427252

ipw3945

# suggested by Jan Ondrej.

iwl3945

mac80211

sky2

```

----------

## unz

Any good news for the leds?

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah, since it's inside the kernel, maybe it will be faster to correct this little bug.

----------

## Lawless

Just upgraded to 2.6.24 and the inbuilt iwlwifi with a 3945 card.

Wifi itself seems to work but I cannot connect to my home wlan here. It is a simple ad-hoc network with an older 802.11b card on the other side. 

However iwconfig shows me 802.11g on my side - I'm not sure if that's the problem.

I can associate with the SSID, I see it when I scan for it but iwconfig always says Link Quality: 0 and the other side is unreachable (cannot ping the other ip)

iwconfig modu 11b gives me Operation not supported...  :(

And my device is now called wlan0_rename... but I already saw that this can be solved with udev. Have to look it up.

----------

## VinzC

 *unz wrote:*   

> Any good news for the leds?

 

rmh3093 mentioned a patch on page 7 in this thread but it applied to the module from portage. Maybe it can still be applied as is without modification...

----------

## cipherus

 *Lawless wrote:*   

> Just upgraded to 2.6.24 and the inbuilt iwlwifi with a 3945 card.
> 
> Wifi itself seems to work but I cannot connect to my home wlan here. It is a simple ad-hoc network with an older 802.11b card on the other side. 
> 
> However iwconfig shows me 802.11g on my side - I'm not sure if that's the problem.
> ...

 

I got this same exact problem.  Except for me it is stuck on 802.11a and can't  modu to 11g.  So frustrating!  Had to start using my LaFonera wifi router as a client bridge (pretty annoying, but functional)  :Sad: 

----------

## pzasso

Has anybody had success at any level with getting the 4965agn adapter to connect at N speeds?  I have had success with it connecting at G speeds and it is pretty reliable both with simple encryption at home and complex encryption at work.  I went to a buddies house and tried to connect to his Netgear WNR834M wireless router, and although I connected for a moment, it ended up bringing his router to its knees, and the local lan was hosed as well.  As soon as I shut down my NIC on my laptop, everything recovered on his network.  I am not sure exactly what happened, but I did make it as far as to get a DHCP address from the wireless router before it died.

I am using an HP/Compaq  8710w  Mobile workstation with the following device as shown by lspci.  My understanding is that this is a wireless nic that can do N speeds.

10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)

Thanks

--Paul

----------

## Lawless

 *cipherus wrote:*   

> I got this same exact problem.  Except for me it is stuck on 802.11a and can't  modu to 11g.  So frustrating!  Had to start using my LaFonera wifi router as a client bridge (pretty annoying, but functional) 

 

Well, I went back to ipw3945 for the time being. Had to patch it to get it compiled with 2.4.24 but it's working for now until I have the time to look deeper into that problem...

----------

## TequilaTR

 *pzasso wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)
> 
> 

 

I think it won't help with you real problem, but did you try using "update-pciids"?

----------

## cipherus

 *Lawless wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Well, I went back to ipw3945 for the time being. Had to patch it to get it compiled with 2.4.24 but it's working for now until I have the time to look deeper into that problem...

 

Patched drivers!  Thanks for the idea, works great for me too now  :Smile: 

----------

## swimmer

 *pzasso wrote:*   

> Has anybody had success at any level with getting the 4965agn adapter to connect at N speeds?  I have had success with it connecting at G speeds and it is pretty reliable both with simple encryption at home and complex encryption at work.  I went to a buddies house and tried to connect to his Netgear WNR834M wireless router, and although I connected for a moment, it ended up bringing his router to its knees, and the local lan was hosed as well.  As soon as I shut down my NIC on my laptop, everything recovered on his network.  I am not sure exactly what happened, but I did make it as far as to get a DHCP address from the wireless router before it died.
> 
> I am using an HP/Compaq  8710w  Mobile workstation with the following device as shown by lspci.  My understanding is that this is a wireless nic that can do N speeds.
> 
> 10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)
> ...

 @Paul, I got it working with everything branch of the wireless-2.6.git sources from John Linville (http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/linville/wireless-2.6.git;a=tree;h=everything;hb=everything) ... note that I did not reach 300Mb but at least 160Mb with a D-Link Dir-655 router.

HTH

swimmer

----------

## truekaiser

anyone getting this with the recent version of iwlwifi?

```

wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:14:6c:ae:c5:38)

wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:14:6c:ae:c5:38)

```

----------

## micro_mx

wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:14:6c:ae:c5:3 :Cool: 

wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:14:6c:ae:c5:38

Yes, im getting those messages xD

im using linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 (gentoo-sources) but wifi seems to work fine, including the led

----------

## fbcyborg

Hello, 

I would like to upgrade my kernel up to the latest stable release, that is 2.6.24-r3 at the moment, but I also want to continue using the iwlwifi drivers included in portage. What should I do in order to be able to install them?

I have these problems (obviously), doing module-rebuild:

```
* iwlwifi is included in 2.6.24, this ebuild is not guaranteed to

 * build against the newer kernel.
```

I guess I should remove the iwlwifi drivers included into the kernel, but I don't know how.

Thanks

----------

## VinzC

fbcyborg,

Install and compile your latest 2.6.24 kernel first. Then symlink /usr/src/linux to a kernel branch that didn't include iwlwifi and boot into that kernel. Then and only then emerge iwlwifi. Note you'll have to manually emerge packages listed by module-rebuild, except iwlwifi, when you boot with 2.6.24.

----------

## d2_racing

Why using the iwlwifi package instead of the one inside the kernel ?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Why using the iwlwifi package instead of the one inside the kernel ?

 

Because it's more recent.

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah, since I have upgraded to the kernel 2.6.24-Gentoo-r3, my wireless connection hang or even disconnect from time to time.

I never had this kind of problem with the old ipw3945 or even the iwlwifi.

----------

## fbcyborg

So you mean that iwlwifi drivers included in the 2.6.24 kernel aren't so good? I've just tried them. They seem to work!!

Maybe there's some problem elsewhere.

----------

## nyk

I can tell you that it's really worth to use IWL3945 instead of IPW3945, the wlan quality has drastically improved on my X60. With the old driver, I could not use the wlan where I work, now it works perfectly (70%)!

----------

## fbcyborg

 *nyk wrote:*   

> I can tell you that it's really worth to use IWL3945 instead of IPW3945, the wlan quality has drastically improved on my X60. With the old driver, I could not use the wlan where I work, now it works perfectly (70%)!

 

Excuse me but, I didn't understand exactly what you mean. Anyway, ipw3945 it's not suggested anymore. iwlwifi driver is better even though it is not yet fully optimized. There's some bug they have to correct and other little things (e.g. the led). So, what do you prefer?

----------

## nyk

I meant that I also think that the IWL is better!

But now I found out it really has some bugs. For example you can't turn it back on if you turn it off or if it looses the connection!

----------

## fbcyborg

 *nyk wrote:*   

> I meant that I also think that the IWL is better!
> 
> But now I found out it really has some bugs. For example you can't turn it back on if you turn it off or if it looses the connection!

 

Ah, OK!  :Smile:  That's true. If you go to the official iwlwifi forum, you may read there are a lot of things that should be fixed actually. We only have to wait. They are working very much I know, to correct some severe issues.

----------

## fbcyborg

The iwlwifi drivers, whose are included into the kernel, are very bad. My card often disassociate from the AP, making me mad!!! 

I NEED to use the iwlwifi drivers, included in portage, how to do that?

----------

## mikedilger

 *chris.c.hogan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I was excited to see the driver make it into 2.6.24. So I tried it out tonight. However, I'm not having any luck with it. It still fails while loading the default runlevel. However, it also fails after login with an error I've never seen before:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I get this same issue, except with iwl4965.   Works for me on 2.6.23, but not 2.6.24.     I gave up on this back in January.  Now I'm trying again more earnestly (4 hours so far) with 2.6.24-r5.   Still no luck.   As soon as I run /etc/init.d/net.wlan0, the rf_kill gets set on, and the driver fails to work:

```

# /etc/init.d/wlan0 start

* Starting wlan0

*   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0

```

I can manually reset rf_kill software kill to 0, but it doesn't help anything:

```

# cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl4965/0000\:03\:00.0/rf_kill

1

# echo 0 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl4965/0000\:03\:00.0/rf_kill

# cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl4965/0000\:03\:00.0/rf_kill

0

# /etc/init.d/wlan0 start

* Starting wlan0

*   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0

# cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl4965/0000\:03\:00.0/rf_kill

1

```

I have also rmmod, then modprobe again, without any change to its behavior.

```

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

iwl4965: Error setting new configuration (-110).

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_ADD_STA: time out after 500ms.

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_TX_LINK_QUALITY_CMD: time out after 500ms.

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:**:**:**:**:**    [EDITED]

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

iwl4965: Error setting new configuration (-110).

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

iwl4965: Error setting new configuration (-110).

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_STATISTICS_CMD: time out after 500ms.

```

The hardware switch is ON and works fine if I reboot into 2.6.23 without touching it.

I'm trying this with gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r5  and  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode (iwl4965-ucode-4.44.1.20)

----------

## fbcyborg

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> fbcyborg,
> 
> Install and compile your latest 2.6.24 kernel first. Then symlink /usr/src/linux to a kernel branch that didn't include iwlwifi and boot into that kernel. Then and only then emerge iwlwifi. Note you'll have to manually emerge packages listed by module-rebuild, except iwlwifi, when you boot with 2.6.24.

 

Hello again, and Thank you for your suggestion.

I have a question: you said Then symlink /usr/src/linux to a kernel branch that didn't include iwlwifi and boot into that kernel.Then and only then emerge iwlwifi. Ok but if I do in that way, drivers will be installed in the other kernel module directory. Isn't it? 

Shall I manually copy the drivers in the 2.6.24 kernel module directory?

Is there a simple and fast way to do that? 

It's very annoying I can't emerge iwlwifi drivers as well as I can do for audio or video drivers. The iwlwifi driver in the kernel are not good for me. The card often disconnects from the AP.

----------

## VinzC

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> I have a question: you said Then symlink /usr/src/linux to a kernel branch that didn't include iwlwifi and boot into that kernel.Then and only then emerge iwlwifi. Ok but if I do in that way, drivers will be installed in the other kernel module directory. Isn't it?

 

Sure. Since 2.6.24 now includes iwlwifi there's no more reasons to install them from portage with that kernel level. If you emerge iwlwifi while running 2.6.24 and above you'll probably (for I never did that) get a warning or error message.

Anyways, the driver from portage and the one that's included in the 2.6.24 tree is exactly the same. I see no obvious reason for preferring using portage's to the kernel's built-in.

As per my own experience with ipwXXXX packages, I prefer using wireless drivers from the kernel tree. The only module that I use as an exception is KVM.

You might try disabling the iwlwifi modules in your kernel configuration and try emerging the drivers from portage.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sure. Since 2.6.24 now includes iwlwifi there's no more reasons to install them from portage with that kernel level. If you emerge iwlwifi while running 2.6.24 and above you'll probably (for I never did that) get a warning or error message.
> 
> Anyways, the driver from portage and the one that's included in the 2.6.24 tree is exactly the same. I see no obvious reason for preferring using portage's to the kernel's built-in.

 Ah! Ok, I tought they were two different versions. I tought the recent one was in portage. Anyway, I'll use the drivers into the kernel tree. *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As per my own experience with ipwXXXX packages, I prefer using wireless drivers from the kernel tree. 

 Me too actually. But, sometime the driver fails and (as I told before) the card disassociates from the Access Point. *VinzC wrote:*   

> The only module that I use as an exception is KVM.
> 
> You might try disabling the iwlwifi modules in your kernel configuration and try emerging the drivers from portage.

 

Thank you.

----------

## d2_racing

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> The iwlwifi drivers, whose are included into the kernel, are very bad. My card often disassociate from the AP, making me mad!!! 
> 
> I NEED to use the iwlwifi drivers, included in portage, how to do that?

 

My problem seems to be gone away with the kernel 2.6.24-Gentoo-r4...

----------

## fbcyborg

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   The iwlwifi drivers, whose are included into the kernel, are very bad. My card often disassociate from the AP, making me mad!!! 
> 
> I NEED to use the iwlwifi drivers, included in portage, how to do that? 
> 
> My problem seems to be gone away with the kernel 2.6.24-Gentoo-r4...

 

Maybe this will happen to me too. I've just upgraded the kernel to the latest stable release.

----------

## padan

Maybe I have gone crazy...

I just did a reinstall on my laptop and after reading that we are supposed to use built-in support for the 3945 card I searched around in my kernel source for the two main things to enable:

networking -> wireless -> mac80211

device drivers -> network device support -> wireless lan -> intel wifi drivers

and they are not present in either the gentoo sources (2.6.24-r4) or the vanilla sources. They do not appear in a freshly generated .config file either. What is going on here?

EDIT: I had missed enabled incomplete drivers in the general setup...

----------

## fbcyborg

 *padan wrote:*   

> Maybe I have gone crazy...
> 
> I just did a reinstall on my laptop and after reading that we are supposed to use built-in support for the 3945 card I searched around in my kernel source for the two main things to enable:
> 
> networking -> wireless -> mac80211
> ...

 

Just a simple question: have you already read this? Maybe there's some dependency required to be selected.

----------

## cyberdaniel

 *mikedilger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I get this same issue, except with iwl4965.   Works for me on 2.6.23, but not 2.6.24.     I gave up on this back in January.  Now I'm trying again more earnestly (4 hours so far) with 2.6.24-r5.   Still no luck.   As soon as I run /etc/init.d/net.wlan0, the rf_kill gets set on, and the driver fails to work:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I get that as well, the message can be a bit confusing. To get it working again do:

```

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 txpower on

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

Make sure you have them in that order. Also make sure you use /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start and not restart since restart will turn off your wireless first.

In case the interface is up but not associated run /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop first then the above steps.

Alternatively, to automate, add the following code to /etc/conf.d/net and you can simply start/restart your interface normally without any additional steps.

```

preup() {

        if [ ${IFACE} == "wlan0" ]; then

                ifconfig wlan0 up

                iwconfig wlan0 txpower on

        fi

}

```

----------

## d2_racing

By the way, I was using a WEP key and I had a speed of 200-300kb/s, and now with a WPA2/CCMP key, I download at least 500kb/s.

Is the Iwl3945 driver is more effective with WPA2 encryption ?

----------

## profox

I'm having troubles with installing the iwlwifi drivers for my ipw3945. I'm currently running the 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 amd64 kernel, and followed every step in the ip3945 gentoo wiki.

```

#: lspci | grep Wireless

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

my kernel config:

```

Networking-->

    Wireless-->

        {M} Improved wireless configuration API

        [*] nl80211 new netlink interface support

        -*- Wireless extensions

        <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

Device Drivers-->

    Wireless LAN-->

        [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

        [*] Intel Wireless WiFi Link Driver

            [*] Enable full debugging output in iwlwifi drivers

            [*] Enable Sensitivity Calibration in iwlwifi drivers

            [*] Enable Sprectrum Measurement in iwlwifi drivers

            [*] Enable Wireless QoS in iwlwifi drivers

        <M> Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection

```

I added mac80211 and iwl3945 to my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file. After this I emerged the iwl3945-ucode (I never emerged iwlwifi or ipw3945 on this installation). My problem is that the driver only doesn't seem to load. At boottime I get the following error message:

```

 * Starting eth1

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface eth1 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                 [ !!

```

So I edited the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and added the folowing line, but without success:

```

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx", NAME="eth1"

```

Why is my wireless card not working?

----------

## VinzC

 *profox wrote:*   

> I'm having troubles with installing the iwlwifi drivers for my ipw3945. I'm currently running the 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 amd64 kernel, and followed every step in the ip3945 gentoo wiki.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Why is my wireless card not working?

 

Try ls -l /sys/classes/net/ and lsmod | grep 3945, then post the results here.

----------

## profox

ls -l /sys/class/net

```

#: ls -l /sys/class/net/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 0 Apr 11 16:34 eth0

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 0 Apr 11 16:34 lo

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 0 Apr 11 16:34 sit0

```

and lsmod |grep 3945

```

#: lsmod |grep 3945

iwl3945               166504  0 

mac80211              110348  1 iwl3945

```

hope this helps

----------

## VinzC

 *profox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * Starting eth1 
> 
> ...

 

This is indeed the truth: you have no eth1. So please post the results of dmesg | egrep -A2 '3945|wlan|eth[[:digit:]]+'. Normally iwl3945 brings up a /sys/class/net/wlan0 directory, wlan0 being your wireless card.

----------

## d2_racing

 *profox wrote:*   

> I'm having troubles with installing the iwlwifi drivers for my ipw3945. I'm currently running the 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 amd64 kernel, and followed every step in the ip3945 gentoo wiki.
> 
> 

 

Hi profox, can you post this after booting your box plz

```

# ifconfig -a

# lsmod | grep -i ilw3945

# lsmod | grep -i ipw3945

# iwlist scan

```

With that, we can help you.

Also, the net.eth1 is wrong, because the Iwl3945 driver need to have a wlan0 interface.

----------

## profox

I tried to add a wlan0 device but it give's me the same error as eth1 does.

```

#: dmesg | egrep -A2 '3945|wlan|eth[[:digit:]]+'

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

--

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.17kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.17

--

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

phy0: Failed to initialize wep

iwl3945: Failed to register network device (error -12)

ReiserFS: sda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda6: using ordered data mode

--

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx] Reserve Block - 0 offset =  0X7ffb000 length = 0X5000

--

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

#: ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:58:7C:B9:06  

          inet addr:172.21.8.46  Bcast:172.21.8.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:58ff:fe7c:b906/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1869 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1559 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:1706895 (1.6 Mb)  TX bytes:388680 (379.5 Kb)

          Base address:0x3000 Memory:ee000000-ee020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:560 (560.0 b)  TX bytes:560 (560.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

#: lsmod | grep -i ipw3945

#: lsmod | grep -i ilw3945

#: iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first you have something wrong

```

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ lsmod | grep -i iwl3945

iwl3945               154856  0

mac80211               99596  1 iwl3945

```

So your Iwl3945 doesn't load in your kernel.

Also, did you emerge iwl3945-ucode ?

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src

# ls -la

# emerge --info

```

----------

## swimmer

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, first you have something wrong
> 
> ```
> 
> sylvain@gentootux ~ $ lsmod | grep -i iwl3945
> ...

 

I'm pretty sure that his iwl3945 is loaded since he grepped for 'ilw3945'  :Wink: 

HTH

swimmer

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

I have this inside mine :

```

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4227 (iwl3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1b:77:4f:4b:1a", ATTR{type}=                                                                                                                                                           ="1", NAME="wlan0"

```

----------

## profox

Here is the output of all command you gave me:

```

#: ls -la /usr/src/

total 4

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root  240 Apr  8 17:37 .

drwxr-xr-x 17 root root  512 Apr  7 22:31 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Apr 17  2007 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   23 Mar 31 17:20 linux -> linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r4/

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1440 Mar 25 12:24 linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 1448 Mar 25 17:39 linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 1472 Apr  8 23:25 linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root  168 Apr  8 17:37 rpm

#: emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 11 Apr 2008 17:15:03 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=nocona -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=nocona -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ ftp://gentoo.tiscali.nl/pub/mirror/gentoo/ "

LANG="C"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/ftd4linux /usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 battery berkdb cdr cli cpufreq cracklib crypt cups dbus dhcp dri dvd dvdr fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk hal ibmacpi iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg laptop midi mmx mp3 mudflap ncurses nfs nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection reiserfs samba session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 tcpd unicode usb vim wifi xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

#: cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:15:58:7c:b9:06", NAME="eth0"

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:18:de:9d:25:e8", NAME="wlan0"

```

I added the ATTR{type}=1 but with no success

----------

## VinzC

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> I'm pretty sure that his iwl3945 is loaded since he grepped for 'ilw3945' 

 

Yup...

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> [...] lsmod | grep 3945, then post the results here.

 

 *profox wrote:*   

> and lsmod |grep 3945
> 
> ```
> #: lsmod |grep 3945 
> 
> ...

 

@profox, could you make sure you installed iwl3945-ucode, as suggested by d2_racing? You don't need to change anything to your UDEV rules. Module iwl3945 will naturally create a device wlan0, as I mentionned earlier.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, a good start is to have wlan0 when you lunch ifconfig -a.

If your udev rule are mess up, you will have an -12 error, about udev that rename the wlan0 to eth1.

So, for now you don't have this problem...at least for now.

----------

## profox

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If your udev rule are mess up, you will have an -12 error, about udev that rename the wlan0 to eth1.
> 
> 

 

My dmesg does give me the following error:

```

iwl3945: Failed to register network device (error -12) 

```

Is this the -12 error you are talking about? I removed the line I added in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and rebooted but with no success.

Anybody has any idea why my wlan0 isn't showing up?

----------

## d2_racing

Can you check for this plz :

```

# 

# Security options 

# 

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set 

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set 

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set 

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=y 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC is not set 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y 

```

```

(*) Wireless LAN 

        (*) Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

        (*) Intel Wireless WiFi Link Drivers

        (*) Enable full debugging output in iwlwifi drivers

        (*) Enable Sensitivity Calibration in iwlwifi drivers

        (*) Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlwifi drivers

        (*) Enable Wireless QoS in iwlwifi drivers

        (M) Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection 

```

```

(*) Wireless

    (M) Improved wireless configuration API 

    (M) Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

    (M) Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

    (M) IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

    (M) IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

    (M) IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption 

```

----------

## profox

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you check for this plz :
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 

Yeah!! its working   :Very Happy:  I will look if I can make a contribution to the Gentoo Wiki. Thanks

----------

## d2_racing

So your kernel was mess up  :Smile: 

----------

## dannypoo

hi i also have a problem

using kernel drivers in tuxonice-2.6.24-r5, i have the weird situation whereby my iwl4965 only comes up on a warm boot.

if i boot the laptop from cold, the module loads fine:

/var/log/messages

```

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

```

...

but then fails to associate...

```

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_TX_PWR_TABLE_CMD: time out after 500ms.

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

iwl4965: Error setting new configuration (-110).

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_ADD_STA: time out after 500ms.

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_TX_LINK_QUALITY_CMD: time out after 500ms.

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

iwl4965: Error setting new configuration (-110).

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

iwl4965: Error setting new configuration (-110).

```

Once i restart, the thing works perfectly and comes up...

Anyone else seen this???  Or have any ideas???  This is getting really annoying since I don't want to revert back to 2.6.23 and lose the dynticks amd64 benefits...

TIA

----------

## d2_racing

Are you using WPA ? If so, can you post your /etc/conf.d/net and also your /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant.conf plz  :Smile: 

----------

## dannypoo

Hi,

I am using wpa_supplicant but I have switched WPA off to test this issue. so key_mgmt is NONE in this case

I will post the configs when i get home tonight.

cheers

danny

----------

## oc666

Hello

I'm trying 2.6.25 kernel with iwl3945 driver.

I get it work, but suddenly I can't get it work. Here is the output of dmesg:

```
 # dmesg | grep iwl

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.23kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945BG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 0 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

iwl3945: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000008.

iwl3945: Error Reply type 0x00000005 cmd REPLY_SCAN_CMD (0x80) seq 0x4418 ser 0x0000004B

iwl3945: Can't stop Rx DMA.

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.23kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945BG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 0 802.11a channels

phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

iwl3945: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000008.

iwl3945: Error Reply type 0x00000005 cmd REPLY_SCAN_CMD (0x80) seq 0x4418 ser 0x0000004B

iwl3945: Can't stop Rx DMA.

```

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="$$:$$:$$:$$:$$:$$", ATTR{type}=="1", NAME="wlan0"

```

($$ replace my original mac address)

Kernel config:

```

 # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IWL

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_QOS=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_DEBUG=y

```

----------

## d2_racing

Kernel 2.6.25 is brand new... Maybe you should open a bugzilla for that  :Smile: 

----------

## dannypoo

right a few days late but here are the configs

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 10 -Y

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
network={

    key_mgmt=NONE

    priority=-9999999

}

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

```

any ideas?  interestingly enough it does not fail on every cold boot - just some...

cheers

----------

## d2_racing

Your /etc/conf.d/net is mess up

Try this one :

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

## d2_racing

I will post my /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant.conf file tomorrow  :Razz: 

----------

## longint

So, what is wrong here? After migrating from a working ipw3945 config (with older kernel) I just can't get it to work:

```

toral ~ # uname -a

Linux toral.ds.de 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #2 SMP Sun Apr 27 22:25:38 CEST 2008 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2600 @ 2.16GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

toral ~ # dmesg |grep -A5 -B5 3945

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xf4200000 - 0xf45fffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:02:06.3 [104c:803c] (rev 0)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.3[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xf4209000 irq 22 PIO

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.17ks

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:10:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:10:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

udev: renamed network interface wmaster0 to eth1

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.9

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

toral ~ # zgrep IWL /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_SENSITIVITY=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_QOS is not set

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

toral ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rfcomm                 31760  6

bnep                   11392  2

l2cap                  19328  16 rfcomm,bnep

hci_usb                12956  2

bluetooth              47460  8 rfcomm,bnep,l2cap,hci_usb

sdhci                  14724  0

mmc_core               41348  1 sdhci

yenta_socket           22284  0

rsrc_nonstatic          9216  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            30740  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

tifm_7xx1               5504  0

tifm_core               6916  1 tifm_7xx1

iwl3945                80488  0

fglrx                1508364  22

mac80211              108428  1 iwl3945

toral ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0="10.168.10.235/16"

routes_eth0="default via 10.168.11.4"

modules_eth1=("wpa_supplicant" "dhcpcd")

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_eth1=60

config_eth1=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_eth1="-t 5 -A"

preup(){

 ifconfig eth1 up

}

toral ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=users

update_config=0

fast_reauth=1

network={

   ssid="ABC..."

   key_mgmt=NONE

   wep_key0="abc..."

   wep_tx_keyidx=0

}

toral ~ # ifconfig eth1

eth1: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500  metric 1

        unspec 00-13-02-45-DA-9B-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  txqueuelen 1000  (UNSPEC)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

toral ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Bringing up interface eth1

 *   Running preup ...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not supported

 * ERROR: net.eth1 failed to start

toral ~ # ifconfig eth1 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not supported

```

Any ideas?

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your ifconfig -a plz.

----------

## longint

Solved, seemes I had a wrong entry in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules. This is the current one and I'm writing this using wireless LAN:

```
toral ~ # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# PCI Device: 0x8086:0x4222 (ipw3945)

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:13:02:45:da:9b", NAME="eth1"

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:13:02:45:da:9b", ATTR{type}=="1", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x16fd (tg3)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:15:60:c4:c1:d9", NAME="eth0"

```

Thx a lot!

----------

## danomac

I'm still having a heck of a time making my card connect to a non-broadcast ssid. Anyone else have this problem?

----------

## TequilaTR

 *danomac wrote:*   

> I'm still having a heck of a time making my card connect to a non-broadcast ssid. Anyone else have this problem?

 

Yes. Still unsolved at my side (with iwl4965), but i am quite sure it is the same issue.

But it is not directly related to no ssid at my side, it is just if the networks are unknown. If i hardcode an ssid, of which i know it is around, it also works. But no iwlist scan if i have no valid connection, etc :(

----------

## danomac

My specific problem was that it would connect (show up as connected under iwconfig) but would not pull an ip from the dhcp server. It still works on ipw, but I did notice wireless performance was better with iwl. I just hope I can get it to work with a hidden ssid.

----------

## dannypoo

i'm back with an update on my situation:

i moved my setup to NetworkManager and i still have a similar problem.  although NetworkManager gave me a further insight.

I think that there was a problem with signal strength and wireless congestion...

as my network is an unsecured net - (it's the only way I could get the Wii to work!!!) there are about 7 wireless networks in range...

when I booted cold, my network didn't appear in the list.  I unloaded iwl4965 and mac80211 and then reloaded them and all of a sudden the network appeared...

so I guess there is nothing wrong...

thanks for all your help

danny

----------

## jcat

 *dannypoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> as my network is an unsecured net - (it's the only way I could get the Wii to work!!!) there are about 7 wireless networks in range...
> 
> 

 

FYI

My Wii works no problem with WPA2 personal key.

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## TequilaTR

I can also add, that sometimes unloading (modprobe -r)  iwl4965 and reloading it, most of the times helps to recover the insight in networks.

----------

## jekyll

I miss my LED light for my wifi.  Does it work with iwlwifi yet?

-jekyll

----------

## VinzC

 *jekyll wrote:*   

> I miss my LED light for my wifi.  Does it work with iwlwifi yet?
> 
> -jekyll

 

With vanilla-sources-2.6.25* the LED features seem back again.

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah, it's seems to be resolve.

I will wait to the gentoo-sources to hit stable  :Smile: 

----------

## chris.c.hogan

Yay! My iwl3945 finally works under 2.6.25!   :Very Happy: 

WEP encryption, hidden ESSID. It worked under 2.6.23, though it wouldn't start from the init script. It didn't work with 2.6.24. I decided to play around with 2.6.25 tonight. At first it wouldn't work, even after trying everything suggested in this thread. However, it works now. The solution would probably make it work under 2.6.24 and get it to start with the init script in 2.6.23. However, I haven't tested those yet.

Here is what I added to /etc/conf.d/net:

```

preup() {

        ifconfig wlan0 up

        iwconfig wlan0 txpower on

        iwconfig wlan0 essid XXXXXXX

        iwconfig wlan0 channel X

        iwconfig wlan0 key open

        iwconfig wlan0 key [X] XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XX

        iwlist scanning

        iwconfig wlan0 ap XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

        return 0

}

```

Just replace the Xs with your own information. It may be that some of the commands are not needed. I have not done much testing. I just copy-and-pasted what I'd tried on the command line into the preup function. It worked. I can say that the iwlist scanning command is needed. It won't work without it. It also needs to be executed before the init script tries to bring the interface up, thus using preup function.

By the way, here is the error I kept getting before I used this bit of code:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)
> 
> 

 

This error would repeat until the init script would error out. Doing it at the command line produced the same error, until I issued the iwlist scanning command. At that point it all started to work.

If you can't tell by my babbling, it's 1 in the morning and I work early.   :Embarassed:  I might test this out more latter. For now it works. Hope this helps someone else out...

Chris

----------

## mjrosenb

I think that the preup() function is the wrong place to have all of that configuration stuffs.  in any case, It didn't work for me, but this shorter one did:

```

preup(){

        modprobe -r iwl3945 &&

        modprobe iwl3945 &&

        iwlist scanning &&

        retrun 0;

}

```

This one seems to work for me.  

also, the error message that I was getting after the initial failure was:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *  Wireless radio has bddn killed for interface wlan0
> 
> 

 

For whatever reason, re-inserting the module, then re-trying to bring up the interface didn't change the error message that it gave me.

----------

## d2_racing

With the kernel 2.6.25-Gentoo-r4, does anyone who is able to active the led when the Iwl3945 module is loaded ?

This feature is suppose to be include in this kernel.

----------

## mikkoc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> With the kernel 2.6.25-Gentoo-r4, does anyone who is able to active the led when the Iwl3945 module is loaded ?
> 
> This feature is suppose to be include in this kernel.

 

I don't think so.. Led support for iwlwifi was added in 2.6.26 afaik.

----------

## bigsmoke

 *mikkoc wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   With the kernel 2.6.25-Gentoo-r4, does anyone who is able to active the led when the Iwl3945 module is loaded ?
> 
> This feature is suppose to be include in this kernel. 
> 
> I don't think so.. Led support for iwlwifi was added in 2.6.26 afaik.

 

I can confirm this. I'm writing this on 2.6.25 without LED support.

----------

## VinzC

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> With the kernel 2.6.25-Gentoo-r4, does anyone who is able to active the led when the Iwl3945 module is loaded ?
> 
> This feature is suppose to be include in this kernel.

 

 *mikkoc wrote:*   

> I don't think so.. Led support for iwlwifi was added in 2.6.26 afaik.

 

Not quite. Kernel 2.6.25.x configuration now supports LED Triggers, which is the start of a more general way to control LEDs for WiFi and other devices. It's probably not complete as far as WiFi LEDs are concerned, don't know exactly.

[EDIT: I've run another distro's LiveCD recently and my WiFi LED worked with a 2.6.25 kernel. It wasn't ipw3945d that was used. I don't remember which distro however  :Sad:  .]

----------

## termite

Works on 2.6.26-rc4 (zen-sources).

----------

## Clete2

I've scanned this thread.. but is there a guide to setting this up? I don't know what I need to do other than emerging the ucode and adding the module to my kernel (and loading it, obviously).

----------

## d2_racing

 *Clete2 wrote:*   

> I've scanned this thread.. but is there a guide to setting this up? I don't know what I need to do other than emerging the ucode and adding the module to my kernel (and loading it, obviously).

 

Yes : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-674108-highlight-iwl3945.html

----------

## Clete2

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *Clete2 wrote:*   I've scanned this thread.. but is there a guide to setting this up? I don't know what I need to do other than emerging the ucode and adding the module to my kernel (and loading it, obviously). 
> 
> Yes : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-674108-highlight-iwl3945.html

 

I checked out the thread and it helped me get some configurations correct, but I have two problems:

1) lspci does not show the adapter (I have the ABGN model).

2) I have no clue how to actually go about utilizing it and finding my access point and connecting and etc. Once it's recognized by the system, how do I look for APs and connect to them using WEP/WPA/etc.?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post your lspci and also what kernel version are you using ?

----------

## d2_racing

Since, it's a N version, you will need to install the iwl4965 module instead of the iwl3945.

Maybe you will need to recompile your kernel.

Also, you will need to install the iwl4965-ucode instead of the iwl3945-ucode.

For the rest, just follow the thread and replace the 3945 by 4965.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Clete2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) I have no clue how to actually go about utilizing it and finding my access point and connecting and etc. Once it's recognized by the system, how do I look for APs and connect to them using WEP/WPA/etc.?

 

For that, we can help you here  :Smile: 

----------

## Clete2

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you post your lspci and also what kernel version are you using ?

 

I rechecked everything:

```
tux clete2 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7900 GS (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller

03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4229 (rev 61)

tux clete2 # uname -a

Linux tux 2.6.25-tuxonice-r4 #7 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jun 3 16:02:41 EDT 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7400 @ 2.16GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

tux clete2 # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.25-tuxonice-r4 (root@tux) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Gentoo 4.2.3 p1.0)) #7 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jun 3 16:02:41 EDT 2008

Command line: root=/dev/sda6 vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fed3400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fed3400 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4007000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f4008000 - 00000000f400c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000feda0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 523987) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000FC1B0, 0014 (r0 DELL  )

ACPI: RSDT 7FED39CD, 0040 (r1 DELL    M07     27D7061B ASL        61)

ACPI: FACP 7FED4800, 0074 (r1 DELL    M07     27D7061B ASL        61)

ACPI: DSDT 7FED5400, 4841 (r1 INT430 SYSFexxx     1001 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: FACS 7FEE3C00, 0040

ACPI: HPET 7FED4F00, 0038 (r1 DELL    M07            1 ASL        61)

ACPI: APIC 7FED5000, 0068 (r1 DELL    M07     27D7061B ASL        47)

ACPI: MCFG 7FED4FC0, 003E (r16 DELL    M07     27D7061B ASL        61)

ACPI: SLIC 7FED509C, 0176 (r1 DELL    M07     27D7061B ASL        61)

ACPI: BOOT 7FED4BC0, 0028 (r1 DELL    M07     27D7061B ASL        61)

ACPI: SSDT 7FED3A0D, 04DC (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20050624)

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007fed3000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 523987) 1 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007fed3000

  NODE_DATA [000000000000c000 - 0000000000012fff]

  bootmap [0000000000013000 -  0000000000022fdf] pages 10

early res: 0 [0-fff] BIOS data page

early res: 1 [6000-7fff] SMP_TRAMPOLINE

early res: 2 [200000-8a1287] TEXT DATA BSS

early res: 3 [9f000-9ffff] EBDA

early res: 4 [8000-bfff] PGTABLE

No mptable found.

 [ffffe20000000000-ffffe200001fffff] PMD ->ffff810001200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000200000-ffffe200003fffff] PMD ->ffff810001600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000400000-ffffe200005fffff] PMD ->ffff810001a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000600000-ffffe200007fffff] PMD ->ffff810001e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000800000-ffffe200009fffff] PMD ->ffff810002200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000a00000-ffffe20000bfffff] PMD ->ffff810002600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000c00000-ffffe20000dfffff] PMD ->ffff810002a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000e00000-ffffe20000ffffff] PMD ->ffff810002e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001000000-ffffe200011fffff] PMD ->ffff810003200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001200000-ffffe200013fffff] PMD ->ffff810003600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001400000-ffffe200015fffff] PMD ->ffff810003a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001600000-ffffe200017fffff] PMD ->ffff810003e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001800000-ffffe200019fffff] PMD ->ffff810004200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001a00000-ffffe20001bfffff] PMD ->ffff810004600000 on node 0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   523987

On node 0 totalpages: 523890

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1705 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2238 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7107 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 512784 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:70000000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 31128 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 515022

Policy zone: DMA32

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER

time.c: Detected 2163.775 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Checking aperture...

Memory: 2059800k/2095948k available (3567k kernel code, 35760k reserved, 2082k data, 364k init)

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4332.31 BogoMIPS (lpj=8664636)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

using mwait in idle threads.

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 10402749

Detected 10.402 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4327.54 BogoMIPS (lpj=8655083)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7400  @ 2.16GHz stepping 06

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]:

Measured 3893413693 cycles TSC warp between CPUs, turning off TSC clock.

Marking TSC unstable due to check_tsc_sync_source failed

Brought up 2 CPUs

net_namespace: 408 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000 - f3ffffff

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1080-10bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 11) *4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *5 7)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11) *3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9fbff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x9fc00-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x7fed33ff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x7fed3400-0x7fefffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x7ff00000-0x7fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec0ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee0ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xffa80000-0xffa83fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf4000000-0xf4003fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf4004000-0xf4004fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf4005000-0xf4005fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf4006000-0xf4006fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf4008000-0xf400bfff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1000-0x1005 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1008-0x100f has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x1006-0x1007 has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x100a-0x1059 could not be reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x1060-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x1080-0x10bf has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x10c0-0x10df has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x1010-0x102f has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x809-0x809 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xc80-0xcff could not be reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x910-0x91f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x920-0x92f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xcb0-0xcbf has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x930-0x97f has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: 0xed000000-0xefefffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000d0000000-0x00000000dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xecf00000-0xecffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: 0xecc00000-0xecefffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000e01fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xecb00000-0xecbfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x79 set to 0x1

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

i8k: unable to get SMM BIOS version

Dell laptop SMM driver v1.14 21/02/2005 Massimo Dal Zotto (dz@debian.org)

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20004980000, using 10240k, total 262144k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: SSDT 7FED4134, 0244 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7FED3EE9, 01C6 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 7FED4378, 00C4 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7FED40AF, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (57 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:03:00.0

b44.c:v2.0

eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:18:8b:ca:46:72

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xbfa0 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xbfa8 irq 15

ata1.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HM250JI, HS100-02, max UDMA7

ata1.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 8: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD+/-RW AD-5540A, 102C, max UDMA/33

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HM250JI  HS10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD+-RW AD-5540A 102C PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[ecbfd800-ecbfdfff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xffa80000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000bf80

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000bf60

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 22, io base 0x0000bf40

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 23, io base 0x0000bf20

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[334fc00017557961]

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-1.4: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-1.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-1.4:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1.4:1.0: 3 ports detected

usb 1-1.4.2: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-1.4.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-1.4.3: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-1.4.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input4

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0xfa0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input5

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input6

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1

input: Broadcom Corp as /class/input/input7

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Broadcom Corp] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-1.4.2

input: Broadcom Corp as /class/input/input8

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Broadcom Corp] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-1.4.3

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.16rc2 (Thu Jan 31 16:40:16 2008 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xefffc000 irq 21

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Replacing swsusp.

TuxOnIce: Resume= parameter is empty. Hibernating will be disabled.

ReiserFS: sda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda6: journal params: device sda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda6: checking transaction log (sda6)

ReiserFS: sda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 364k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.23ks

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0c:00.0 to 64

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

phy0: Failed to initialize wep

iwl4965: Failed to register network device (error -12)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:0c:00.0 disabled

iwl4965: probe of 0000:0c:00.0 failed with error -12

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  173.14.05  Mon May 19 00:03:22 PDT 2008

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Adding 1003960k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1003960k

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

tux clete2 #          
```

Here is my lsmod:

```
tux clete2 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl4965               105316  0

mac80211              120908  1 iwl4965

cfg80211               17808  1 mac80211

nvidia               8099952  29

i2c_i801                9500  0

i2c_core               20192  2 nvidia,i2c_i801

tux clete2 #                       
```

Edit:

I modprobe -r mac80211 and iwl4965 and then modprobe -r iwl4965 and here is what dmesg says after the end of what it already said:

```
iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.23ks

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0c:00.0 to 64

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

phy0: Failed to initialize wep

iwl4965: Failed to register network device (error -12)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:0c:00.0 disabled

iwl4965: probe of 0000:0c:00.0 failed with error -12

tux clete2 #
```

----------

## d2_racing

What do you have when you run this :

```

# rmmod iwl4965

# modprobe iwl4965

# equery list iwl4965

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you try theses command plz :

```

# update-pciids

# lspci

```

----------

## Dugan

I've found that newer versions of iwl3945 from the compat-wireless project work much more consistently than the ones in current kernels, and don't need any of the workarounds described in this thread.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, but this new version will be inside the kernel 2.6.26 and higher.

----------

## Evincar

kernel 2.6.26 is out, and according to kernelnewbies, there is a ****load of changes in the iwlwifi driver. Someone can share experiences?

----------

## d2_racing

I saw on the Intel Mailing List that the 2.6.26 kernel and the iwlwifi has a little problem of performance, but it's very heratic how the speed can drop on the wifi connection.

----------

## gw

 *Evincar wrote:*   

> kernel 2.6.26 is out, and according to kernelnewbies, there is a ****load of changes in the iwlwifi driver. Someone can share experiences?

 

Hell yes, I can: kernel 2.6.26 gives the worst wlan bandwith performance ever: iwl3945 with 2.6.25 kernel was a lot less performant than ipw3945 before; now, iwl3945 under 2.6.26 is again a lot slower than it was already under 2.6.25.

Sad but true.

gw

----------

## fbcyborg

I have a 2.6.25-gentoo-r2 kernel in my laptop and I see that a lot of connection attempts are necessary to associate to an hidden essid access point.

I use wicd 1.5.0-rc5 from sunrise overlay.

----------

## VinzC

 *Evincar wrote:*   

> kernel 2.6.26 is out, and according to kernelnewbies, there is a ****load of changes in the iwlwifi driver. Someone can share experiences?

 

 *gw wrote:*   

> Hell yes, I can: kernel 2.6.26 gives the worst wlan bandwith performance ever: iwl3945 with 2.6.25 kernel was a lot less performant than ipw3945 before; now, iwl3945 under 2.6.26 is again a lot slower than it was already under 2.6.25.
> 
> Sad but true.
> 
> gw

 

I for myself don't see any performance drop with 2.6.26... I've (almost) always seen downloads @ about 2.8 MB/s. Never went over 3 MB/s. This one doesn't fail the rule.

----------

## termite

I got so fed up with iwl3945/4965 that I switched to using the WinBlows driver with NdisWrapper  :Sad: 

----------

## VinzC

 *termite wrote:*   

> I got so fed up with iwl3945/4965 that I switched to using the WinBlows driver with NdisWrapper 

 

Does ndiswrapper now fit 64bit/SMP architecture?

----------

## termite

Works on my Core2Duo, amd64.

----------

## VinzC

 *termite wrote:*   

> Works on my Core2Duo, amd64.

 

Probably but this does give no info on whether you're running x86 branch or amd64, SMP or monoprocessor kernel... I've read that ndiswrapper with IPW3945 was unstable on SMP architectures under x86_64 platforms. So maybe this has changed now.

----------

## termite

I'm running SMP kernel and amd64 branch.

----------

## gforum

guys i got the new 2.6.26 kernel working and i believe everything is active. i however set mac801 or whatnot as 'built-in' instead of module. is it necessary to compile it as a module, and also do i need to load it.

i've seen some very spread, old, and very old messed instructions around the forum over these cards, but specially my question is:

-how do i set it up in the /etc/conf.d/net script.

currently i have> everything set/ built in the kernel, iwl 4965 as a module, mac as built in. ifplugd installed(do i need this/should i keep it) wpa_supplicant, and a lot of questions in my mind   :Rolling Eyes:  .

i also got no idea on if i need to, and if so how do i setup wpa_supplicant.

maybe im missing the tutorials, but everything i've read so far lead me nowhere...

help appreciated.  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *gforum wrote:*   

> guys i got the new 2.6.26 kernel working and i believe everything is active. i however set mac801 or whatnot as 'built-in' instead of module. is it necessary to compile it as a module, and also do i need to load it.
> 
> i've seen some very spread, old, and very old messed instructions around the forum over these cards, but specially my question is:
> 
> -how do i set it up in the /etc/conf.d/net script.
> ...

 

You don't need to configure the /etc/conf.d/net if you use wicd network manager.

By the way: is there anyone who can suggest me any other network manager that is not knetworkmanager? I have a lot of trouble connecting to access points with an Hidden ESSID.

As regard wpa_supplicant, take a look here.

----------

## gforum

thanks for the link, but i really rather do it the manual way(dont like network managers).

i saw this post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-700257.html today, ill give it a go and see what happens.

but so far i still got no answers to my other questions, like if i should ahve ifplud, is it any good? etc...

----------

## gforum

ok so far i got:

on the /net

modules="ifconfig"

config_eth0="dhcp"

#WPA_Supplicant

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 15"

#ifplugd settings

ifplugd_wlan0="--api-mode=wlan"

ifplugd_eth0="..."

and on wpa_conf:

trl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

ssid="my ssidname"

psk="my humble test passwd"

proto=WEP

priority=10

}

the weird thing is that wpa cant seem to get wlan0 up and working(when i boot), even though if i do ifconfig, it returns that wlan0 is up i believe... ????

any ideas/fixes?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you need this for your /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

network={

        ssid="your_ssid"

        scan_ssid=1

        priority=5

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0=yourhexakey

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

} 

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also, just to be sure can you post this after a fresh reboot :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## gforum

i dont have this 'iwconfig' i believe...

thats wireless-tools right? but isnt it worse then wpa-supp? is it required?

 :Confused: 

also, why: 

this > 'scan_ssid=1'

      and why priority 5? why not 20? or whatnot?

no one has also answered if ifplugd is something i ought to have or its useless...

i tried the given ideas, and it said 'operation not supported', also only now i realize that when i do lspci, it says unknown device, on the network device part that should say intel 4965 or whatnot....

is it because i left mac801 or whatnot built-in, instead of as a module?

----------

## d2_racing

 *gforum wrote:*   

> i dont have this 'iwconfig' i believe...
> 
> thats wireless-tools right? but isnt it worse then wpa-supp? is it required?
> 
> 

 

Yes, you need wireless-tools to be able to use iwconfig.

Iwconfig will give me the current status of your wireless connection.

----------

## d2_racing

 *gforum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also, why: 
> 
> this > 'scan_ssid=1'
> ...

 

scan_ssid is use to scan all the ap around you.

And the priority is when you have multiple AP available. For my concen, I have one for my home and for my work.

So, it will connect automagically at the good AP depending where I am.

----------

## d2_racing

 *gforum wrote:*   

> is it because i left mac801 or whatnot built-in, instead of as a module?

 

Plz read this thread : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-697538-highlight-iwl3945.html

----------

## d2_racing

 *gforum wrote:*   

> i tried the given ideas, and it said 'operation not supported', also only now i realize that when i do lspci, it says unknown device, on the network device part that should say intel 4965 or whatnot....

 

For you unknown hardware, you need to run this :

```

# update-pciids 

```

----------

## gforum

i did what you said, fixed the kernel, loaded all 3 mods(iwl4965,mac80211,cfg80211) and! ...

well i get the result, ERROR interface wlan0 does not exist, or something like that... when wlan0 does exist.

also, i checked /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and it shows my wifi(iwl4965) and the interface as wlan0, so at least its not bogus.

though when i do ifconfig -a

i got eth0, lo, and a weird sit0, no idea what the bleep that is but...

and iwconfig shows, the above 3 and says no wireless extensions, etc... you know. 

is this a /net config issue? a wpa one? i thought they where ok, i set them like you showed.   :Confused:   lost here.

edit:also my wifi led was on, and now its not anymore... so maybe it really doesnt exist, even though if you go to /etc/init.d/ you'll find net.wlan0 there...  :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you post this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ls -la

```

Also, can you post the result of theses command plz :

```

# rmmod iwl4965

# modprobe iwl4965

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

I need to see these results to help you  :Razz: 

----------

## gforum

i coudnt copy/paste since i dont have x installed yet(no wifi), and i dont think chrooting would give accurate info.(am i wrong?)

but i think that the info you want is,

eht0>net.lo

wlan0>net.lo

iwconfig returns simply no wireless extensions for sit0, eth0 and lo.

ifconfig returns that eth0 is doing great, lo is what it is and that sit0 is ipv6-in-ipv4 or whatnot, no wmaster0 exists btw... shouldn't this be automatically created?

and finally dmesg reports the problem i think, it gives me some error, like error -12 or whatnot when trying to load the driver iwl4965 it says its a algorithm problem.

after all, this started after i set :

Code:

(*) Cryptographic algorithm manager

    (M) SHA1 digest algorithm

    (M) SHA256 digest algorithm

    (M) ECB support

    (M) CBC support

    (M) PCBC support

    (*) AES cipher algorithms

    (*) AES cipher algorithms (i586)

    (*) ARC4 cipher algorithm

    (*) Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm 

in the kernel, like it said in the post you linked...

the mod is working fine, loads and unloads...

if this info inst sufficient maybe you know how i cant copy-paste without X.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, when you run ifconfig -a or iwconfig, do you see the interface wlan0 and wmaster0.

If not, you have a kernel problem.

----------

## gforum

then i got a kernel problem... but i just copied what the post you gave me said. which basically was, put nearly everything into M and some into *.

is that post valid for kernel 2.6.26?

----------

## d2_racing

Yes, but your need to enable the generic RFKillSwitch and the RFKillSwitch for the specific Iwl3945 driver.

I didn't test the kernel 2.6.26, but I know the man responsable of the Iwl3945 Intel projet and he told me that yesterday.

For the record, did you had IPW3945 driver before ?

----------

## d2_racing

The config that I posted is for the kernel 2.6.24 or 2.6.25.

----------

## gforum

(*) Cryptographic algorithm manager

(M) SHA1 digest algorithm

(M) SHA256 digest algorithm

(M) ECB support

(M) CBC support

(M) PCBC support

(*) AES cipher algorithms

(*) AES cipher algorithms (i586)

(*) ARC4 cipher algorithm

(*) Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm

dont recommend this to people...

basically i removed this and set it back to built in, and now everything is working fine.

thanks for the parts that helped D2!

(like wpa assistance).   :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

No problem.

----------

## kienjakenobi

I just thought I might add that I am using the iwlwifi driver that is built into Gentoo-sources 2.6.25-r7 with my Intel 4965ABGN card on AMD64 with great success.  I have been able to download things over my wireless connection at the same rates that I can when I am hard wired to the same connection.  The connection automatically starts on boot with WPA encryption (Using wpa_supplicant) and I have not noticed it drop the connection once during my usage of Gentoo, despite an idle system for hours at a time.

----------

## gforum

did you set the mac80211 and cfg80211 as mods or as built-in?

or in general, what things did you leave as mod(regarding wifi ofcourse).

----------

## breakerfall

Hi, I'm having some trouble configuring my wifi...

I'm using the kernel driver, iwl3945 compiled as a module.

I'm running vanilla-sources 2.6.25.8

Output from ifconfig -a

```
eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:A9:49:C0:45  

          inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:166 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:188 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:139894 (136.6 Kb)  TX bytes:26107 (25.4 Kb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:DE:77:91:FD  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-18-DE-77-91-FD-60-57-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

(Not sure why I have eth1 instead of eth0...)

The module loads just fine, however, when trying to manually start net.wlan0, this is the output:

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0

 *   wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

 *   wireles radio is re-enabled for interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                                           [ ok ]th param 4 value 0x0 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                             [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...
```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth1=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_eth1="-t 10" # 10 second timeout

dhcp_eth1="release nodns nontp nonis"

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

config_wlan0=("dhcp")
```

```
cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}

network={

   ssid="xxxx"

   psk="xxxxxxxxx"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   group=CCMP

   priority=5

}

```

I'm have WPA2 "mixed" setup on the router.

Where am I going wrong? Is there a step-by-step guide to getting wifi on gentoo? Something that takes you from installing the kernel drivers, right the way through to configuring your setup to connect to different AP protocols (such as WPA2), all in one location?

Thanks

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you try that :

```

# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

# dmesg | tail

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0
> 
>  *   wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until
> ...

 

Are you sure that your switch is on physically on your laptop ?

Double check your switch on the side or the front of your laptop.

----------

## d2_racing

Are you sure that your wlan0 interface was up ?

```

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# ifconfig -a

```

----------

## gforum

there is no central resource that i know of... but you will find some, at least half-baked ones, in the gentoo wiki.

maybe you need to add: 

```

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

```

in the /etc/conf.d/net file... least to say of course.

also, i think that:

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

and, config_eth1=("dhcp") 

are unnecessary since dhcp is standard ops.

and finally, read around the main wpa_supp. site and files, to see if the config you have matches what you need for your network. if you scroll a few posts back you'll see what i have, for instance. (just as an example -i use wep atm)

oh, and i would also, update my kernel. 2.6.26 is great. i love having my leds fully operational.

hope that helps.   :Wink: 

----------

## breakerfall

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you try that :
> 
> ```
> 
> # rmmod iwl3945
> ...

 

The switch is definitely on. I can find other networks (my own doesn't broadcast the ssid), but I can't connect. I've run the same commands you've asked me to run here already, but here are the results:

```
 dmesg | tail

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:06:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100002, writing 100006)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:06:00.0 disabled

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.23ks

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
```

Running /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 after this returns the same thing it did previously:

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 status

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                            [ ok ]

 * status:  inactive

mini ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                           [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                           [ ok ]th param 4 value 0x0 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                             [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...
```

Any other ideas?

Thanks!

PS

gforum, thanks for the information. I set dhcp manually so as to avoid the messages during bootup that state no config is defined, defaulting to dhcp. It would be great to have a central repository of wireless information for each card / chipset, from installing the drivers, right upto configuring the card with wpa_supplicant fully.

----------

## d2_racing

hi, can you post this plz :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

----------

## breakerfall

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> hi, can you post this plz :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
> ...

 

Here's the output:

```

# PCI device 0x10de:0x0269 (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:50:8d:b2:4e:4f", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x1092 (e100)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:13:a9:49:c0:45", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (iwl3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:18:de:77:91:fd", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

```

Just to be certain I haven't done anything wrong along the way, this is the process so far:

Fully working system.

Alter kernel to include relevent wifi drivers (compiled in). 

The iwl3945 driver is compiled as a module.

I have installed wpa_supplicant (and later on, I installed wireless-tools).

I have the following in /etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth1=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_eth1="-t 10" # 10 second timeout

dhcp_eth1="release nodns nontp nonis"

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

I have the following in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}

network={

   ssid="xxx"

   psk="xxx"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   group=CCMP

   priority=5

}
```

During bootup, when wlan0 starts during boot I get the ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not permitted warning.

ifconfig -a shows

```
eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:A9:49:C0:45  

          inet addr:192.168.1.103  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:205 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:152 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:19473 (19.0 Kb)  TX bytes:20428 (19.9 Kb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:DE:77:91:FD  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-18-DE-77-91-FD-70-E0-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

Output of iwconfig

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Do you see anywhere that I could be going wrong? Am I missing any configuration?

Thanks

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hi there ! Well, your wireless driver seems to be working. I also get this ioctl warning and my network works anyway...

Can you manage to connect to any WEP access point ? Try to set up your AP in WEP temporarilly and try to connect to it  :Smile:  You can use wpa_gui, scan and double-click on your AP (broadcast your ssid  :Smile: ), then set the key_tx0, just for this little test  :Smile: 

Post the results here.

If it don't works, post the output of dmesg | tail after.

----------

## d2_racing

Also, are you using KDE ? If so, can you install wlassistant and check if you can connect to your router with this little program.

----------

## gforum

 *breakerfall wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   hi, can you post this plz :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
> ...

 

stop right there...

you need mac80211 and cfg80211 compiled as a MODULE, that should fix it for you.

(read the description of the wifi 'stuffs' to find what is the mac and the cfg, you prob already got them enabled, but as built-in. somehow they dont like being built-in...)

cheers.  :Wink: 

----------

## VinzC

 *breakerfall wrote:*   

> (Not sure why I have eth1 instead of eth0...)

 

```
# PCI device 0x10de:0x0269 (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:50:8d:b2:4e:4f", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x1092 (e100)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:13:a9:49:c0:45", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (iwl3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:18:de:77:91:fd", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"
```

For the record the driver for your eth0 is that of an nVidia nForce. Do you have one on your computer?

BTW 70-persistent-net.rules is a file that is created automatically and maintained by UDEV. It holds the names of devices found on your system. So if you want to change the name of a device (say, an ethernet device) that's the right place  :Smile:  .

If you want your Intel Ethernet (e100) to be eth0 then you can safely delete the lines that say

```
# PCI device 0x10de:0x0269 (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:50:8d:b2:4e:4f", NAME="eth0"
```

and replace eth1 with eth0. Next time you reboot UDEV will append a line like the one you removed but with the nForce as eth1 this time. You'll also have to replace eth1 with eth0 in your network configuration file:

```
config_eth1=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10" # 10 second timeout

dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis"

...
```

 *breakerfall wrote:*   

> During bootup, when wlan0 starts during boot I get the ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not permitted warning.

 

That is perfectly «normal» (in fact I have that too and it doesn't prevent association). The reason why your wireless card doesn't seem to associate is that an encryption driver probably lacks from your kernel configuration. See gforum's post as to what drivers to include.

----------

## breakerfall

 *gforum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> stop right there...
> 
> you need mac80211 and cfg80211 compiled as a MODULE, that should fix it for you.
> ...

 

Ah, I'll try compiling them as modules too.

VinzC, thanks for the info - when I pasted the contents of that file (on request), I realised where I could change it.

The laptop doesn't have an nforce ethernet card, but my desktop does. I just recently (a few days ago) did a "stage 4" backup, tarring my root directory, bar a few that I wanted to exclude, then untarring that into a freshly formatted drive on my laptop.

It's a nice quick and easy way to get my desktop install, with configs I'm happy with and all my fave apps, over to my laptop with no compilation.  :Smile: 

d2_racing, I'm not using KDE.

I'll post back with the results after I compile the stack as a module... thanks again.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Oh, I didn't notice that the stack wasn't used as a module... Post back results !  :Smile: 

----------

## breakerfall

Hi!

It turns out that my problem was a bad wpa configuration. I've kept the stack compiled in (not as a module) and it works fine. I'm posting this from my laptop on the wifi connection. Woo!

Thanks for the assistance... just in case it helps anybody, here's my current configuration:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}

network={

   ssid="xxxx"

   scan_ssid=1

   psk="xxxx"

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

   priority=5

}
```

----------

## jeanfrancis

Nice to read that  :Smile:  Your last config file was exactly the same as mine tho, so we have different router settings  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah  :Razz: 

----------

## VinzC

 *breakerfall wrote:*   

> [...] I just recently (a few days ago) did a "stage 4" backup, tarring my root directory, bar a few that I wanted to exclude, then untarring that into a freshly formatted drive on my laptop.
> 
> It's a nice quick and easy way to get my desktop install, with configs I'm happy with and all my fave apps, over to my laptop with no compilation. 

 

Yup! that's Linux smartest way to clone a computer OS; no SID, no bloated tools... «They» (aka Windows hostages) might happen to be able to do the same... Just that it's harder and more expensive!  :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

And for a complete backup, you can use the Stage 5  :Razz: 

----------

## VinzC

 *breakerfall wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> It turns out that my problem was a bad wpa configuration. I've kept the stack compiled in (not as a module) and it works fine. I'm posting this from my laptop on the wifi connection. Woo!
> 
> Thanks for the assistance... just in case it helps anybody, here's my current configuration:

 

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}

network={

   ssid="xxxx"

   scan_ssid=1

   psk="xxxx"

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

   priority=5

}
```

Have you tried using just:

```
...

network={

   ssid="xxxx"

   psk="yyyy"

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

}
```

This is what I have and it's always worked like a charm...

----------

## d2_racing

The current config of breakerfall is perfect, because if he goes to a hotspot, then he can create a new network inside his /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant.conf and it will not break anything.

----------

## VinzC

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> The current config of breakerfall is perfect, because if he goes to a hotspot, then he can create a new network inside his /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant.conf and it will not break anything.

 

Sure. But my point was why

```
network={

   ssid="xxxx"

   scan_ssid=1

   psk="xxxx"

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

   priority=5

}
```

rather than

```
network={

   ssid="xxxx"

   psk="yyyy"

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

}
```

the latter is much simpler, right?...

----------

## d2_racing

Yes, but with this :

```

proto=WPA 

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK 

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP 

   group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40 

   priority=5 

```

The key say that you are using WPA, and you are compatible with the CCMP and TKIP encryption methode.

Also, if you have multiple network inside your /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant.conf, you can set them with a priority.

----------

## VinzC

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Yes, but with this :
> 
> ```
> 
> proto=WPA 
> ...

 

I don't understand why not let the driver 'decide'. Doesn't it by itself?

Usually I select the wireless networks I want to associate with because I know they are available. And If I want to search for unknown networks, iwlist wlan0 scan is my friend -- tells me what encryption mode and keys. So all I do is add the network to the conf file and that's it. Never had to use the group keyword in fact. In what circumstances does that keyword help?

----------

## d2_racing

In fact but, it only confirm that you use a certain encryption.

----------

## gforum

hi guys, once again:

two questions for the pros.

how do i set a static, ip config with my wep wpa-supp system.

as in, NO dhcp, only a fixed ip address.

so im looking for somewhere to put something like this:

ip x.x.x.x

mask 255.255.255.0

gw x.x.x.x

dns x.x.x.x

And, also, i'd like to know where do i changes my wireless device's mac address.

thanks in advance.  :Wink: 

----------

## VinzC

 *gforum wrote:*   

> how do i set a static, ip config with my wep wpa-supp system.
> 
> as in, NO dhcp, only a fixed ip address.
> 
> so im looking for somewhere to put something like this:
> ...

 

See /etc/conf.d/net.example.

 *gforum wrote:*   

> And, also, i'd like to know where do i changes my wireless device's mac address.
> 
> thanks in advance. 

 

Wireless devices are not so keen at changing their mac address. Also known that bridging often doesn't work work with wireless cards. Some firmwares do prevent that.

----------

## gforum

well... the net.example was useless so far.

i use wpa supp to connect to the net, and i tried:

config_essid="x.x.x.x/24"

and

config_wlan0="x.x.x.x/24"

to no use,

besides that the only thing that my 'net' has is the modules="wpa_supp~" to load it and the proper configuring of it, like wpa~_wlan0="-Dwext" or whatnot.

shoudnt i have to change something inside wpa~.conf to have this work?

also, do i need to set dns server too? 

since ill be connecting to my router, both my gateway and dns are the same.

so far all that i've realized is that i dont know how to do this under linux...  :Sad: 

any help, is appreciated. 

 :Wink: 

----------

## deflux

Hello, first off I'd just wanted to say thanks to all of the info that has been posted, without this I wouldn't be anywhere near being able to do most of the stuff with gentoo.

My problem:

From what I can tell the drivers/modules are loading fine, I can associate with my AP just fine using WPAsup.

I can also get an address from dhcp, but I can't get on the net unless I restart dhcpcd for wlan0.  It never works the first time.  I can tell I am close and it works, but I'd like to not have to restart dhcp  :Wink: 

My related portions of lsmod

```

iwl3945                81396  0 

mac80211              109456  1 iwl3945

cfg80211               18184  1 mac80211

```

My related portions of conf.d/net:

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=30

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_wlan0="nodns nonis nontp"

```

wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

        ssid="kbone"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="passgoeshere"

        priority=5

}

```

The error I get when wlan0 starts up and when I run WPAsup manually:

```

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                      [ ok ]th param 4 value 0x0 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

and manually

```

wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Trying to associate with 00:1c:10:ae:54:c4 (SSID='kbone' freq=2447 MHz)

Associated with 00:1c:10:ae:54:c4

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:1c:10:ae:54:c4 [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:1c:10:ae:54:c4 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

```

Thanks in advance, let me know if you need anything else from me

----------

## VinzC

Do you have dhcpcd-4.0.2 and what's the platform of the DHCP server? (Windoze/*NIX)

----------

## deflux

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Do you have dhcpcd-4.0.2 and what's the platform of the DHCP server? (Windoze/*NIX)

 

Yes it's 4.0.2 and it's your everyday Linksys router.  

Usually when DHCP grabs an address it will show something to this affect on boot(Or at least it does for my eth0 wired nic)

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.2 starting

wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

wlan0: offered 192.168.1.110 from 192.168.1.1

wlan0: checking 192.168.1.110 is available on attached networks

wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.1.110 from 192.168.1.1

wlan0: leased 192.168.1.110 for 86400 seconds

But it only does this when I restart it.

I mean, I suppose I could just static the ip and try that, I have no problem doing it, but I'd like it to just work  :Very Happy: 

----------

## VinzC

Try downgrading to dhcpcd-3* and see what happens.

----------

## deflux

Found this link, sounds a little like my problem...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=237646

Does that shed any light?

----------

## VinzC

 *deflux wrote:*   

> Found this link, sounds a little like my problem...
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=237646
> 
> Does that shed any light?

 

Maybe. But try downgrading dhcpcd first. Costs nothing and will tell you where to look at first. If it works then surely dhcpcd-4.0 is somewhat buggy...

----------

## deflux

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *deflux wrote:*   Found this link, sounds a little like my problem...
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=237646
> 
> Does that shed any light? 
> ...

 

Sorry, I am an idiot... somewhere along the lines of trying to get this thing working my resolv.conf got wiped.  Didn't even think to try to ping any local ip's...but they worked.  Thanks for helping though!

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

